# Mini Truckers



## Long Roof

I posted up some pictures from Summer Slam. They're right here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=358917


----------



## toxxin99

good pics.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo




----------



## Long Roof

I didn't know how much love they would get on Lay it Low... But I know there is a few mini truckers on here.


----------



## toxxin99

:biggrin:


----------



## 00_s10_lowlow

yea there is a good many on here. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by toxxin99_@Aug 26 2007, 06:48 AM~8642958
> *good pics.
> *


x2


----------



## spider97

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof

I only took pictures of about half the trucks. The show I went to before that one I took pictures of every ride there but didn't end up checking any of them out till I got the pictures uploaded. This time I was checking out and taking pictures and ended up not getting pictures of everything I wanted to. I need to work on taking pictures of everything while checking them all out.


----------



## SacTownzFinest

Vid of the hatchback with the back 3 wheel and driving low
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNGI2EFWKDw


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by SacTownzFinest_@Aug 27 2007, 11:22 AM~8651041
> *Vid of the hatchback with the back 3 wheel and driving low
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNGI2EFWKDw
> *


Yeah, that car is pretty bad. I'm not into Honda's but I'd drive the shit outta that car.


----------



## Jilla

> _Originally posted by toxxin99_@Aug 26 2007, 12:21 PM~8643777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



 

Niceeee


----------



## streetlifer

I always liked mini's ever since I was A mokoso


----------



## texmex

nice blazer


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

:biggrin:


----------



## slammedtoys

I have a mini


----------



## texmex

my homies dakota


----------



## texmex

and s 10


----------



## toxxin99

:thumbsup:


----------



## toxxin99

Im gonna get some pics of it fully locked up. It gets 4x4.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 12 2007, 11:09 AM~8984925
> *my homies dakota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 
thats the one that droped the drive shaft on easter in baytown..?


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 14 2007, 01:01 PM~8997853
> *:uh:
> thats the one that droped the drive shaft on easter in baytown..?
> *


yea


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8997853
> *:uh:
> thats the one that droped the drive shaft on easter in baytown..?
> *


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8997853
> *:uh:
> thats the one that droped the drive shaft on easter in baytown..?
> *



yea datz my dakota. i draggd it a bit 2 much and fukd da shaft up. workn on da second one already.


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 19 2007, 05:50 PM~9041810
> *yea datz my dakota. i draggd it a bit 2 much and fukd da shaft up. workn on da second one already.
> *


bisshe you need to hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 19 2007, 07:50 PM~9041810
> *yea datz my dakota. i draggd it a bit 2 much and fukd da shaft up. workn on da second one already.
> *


yea we seen it looked good but u need some wheels on it.


----------



## livnlow713

ima try to pick it up wen i get back in h-town.


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 21 2007, 03:04 PM~9051332
> *ima try to pick it up wen i get back in h-town.
> *


kewl maybe well cya this easter..


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Oct 21 2007, 04:01 PM~9051317
> *yea we seen it looked good but u need some wheels on it.
> *


 i been tryn to get some, but hav to shortn the rearend to make dem fit in da rear. its in da shop get in it done and notchn da cab so it wont hit da shaft wen i dragg it.


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Oct 21 2007, 04:07 PM~9051347
> *kewl maybe well cya this easter..
> *


if its out of da shop u will


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Oct 21 2007, 04:07 PM~9051347
> *kewl maybe well cya this easter..
> *


 were ealse ya b chilln at


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 21 2007, 03:39 PM~9051452
> *were ealse ya b chilln at
> *


shit work to much right now but when work slows down ill be back out


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Oct 21 2007, 05:11 PM~9051570
> *shit work to much right now but when work slows down ill be back out
> *


shit me too been workn out of town for a while. missed all da shows this year


----------



## Pure Xtc

Here's mine! work in progress btween a million other thangs!










and my old one:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 21 2007, 05:48 PM~9052003
> *Here's mine!  work in progress btween a million other thangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my old one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice rides :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 21 2007, 06:55 PM~9052039
> *Nice rides :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Homie!


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 21 2007, 06:55 PM~9052039
> *Nice rides :biggrin:
> *


 clean ass rides. got more pics


----------



## hearse

mini truckers are gay :thumbsdown: yes kevin u included :0


----------



## toxxin99

wtf, this from the guy who's qoute says he's had a vibrating bullet in his ass?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 21 2007, 03:48 PM~9052003
> *Here's mine!  work in progress btween a million other thangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my old one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

You still allowed over there on FTW.. Long time no see..


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by toxxin99_@Oct 21 2007, 07:11 PM~9052401
> *wtf, this from the guy who's qoute says he's had a vibrating bullet in his ass?
> *


yep. mini trucks are for bitches who cant afford real trucks


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 21 2007, 06:18 PM~9052441
> *yep. mini trucks are for bitches who cant afford real trucks
> *


WTF Hearse I got a mini truck :angry:


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Oct 21 2007, 07:36 PM~9052547
> *WTF Hearse I got a mini truck :angry:
> *


:dunno: never liked em. my brother had a 96 extended cab ranger with fiberglass top that was sharp but these mazda's and shit are retarded :angry:


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 21 2007, 07:18 PM~9052441
> *yep. mini trucks are for bitches who cant afford real trucks
> *


FUCK YOU HOMIE,I HAVE A FUCKEN MAZDA WITH SWITCHES AND SPOKES,AND I CAN STILL AFFORD THE F150 I DRIVE EVERYDAY,HAD 2 CUTTYS A MC AND A CADDIE WANTED SOMETHING DIFF.SO MINI TRUCK IT IS WITH LOWRIDER STYLE!!


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Oct 21 2007, 09:29 PM~9053276
> *
> FUCK YOU HOMIE,I HAVE A FUCKEN MAZDA WITH SWITCHES AND SPOKES,AND I CAN STILL AFFORD THE F150 I DRIVE EVERYDAY,HAD 2 CUTTYS A MC AND A CADDIE WANTED SOMETHING DIFF.SO MINI TRUCK IT IS WITH LOWRIDER STYLE!!
> *



attention noob tone down the caplocks  and mini trucks are still :thumbsdown:


----------



## toxxin99

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 21 2007, 05:18 PM~9052441
> *yep. mini trucks are for bitches who cant afford real trucks
> *


Or its just someone elses style. but thats your opinion and you're entitled to it.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by livnlow713+Oct 21 2007, 07:17 PM~9052133-->
> 
> 
> 
> clean ass rides. got more pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll find and Post
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Oct 21 2007, 08:16 PM~9052428
> *:biggrin:
> 
> You still allowed over there on FTW.. Long time no see..
> *


Yeha bro..still have my Accoutn there...hook up once in a while with some of the members too. Just been a while...trucks been parked for a year now..no time to work on it. How's your rig?

As For minitrucks suckin'...Well I have had about 6 trucks so far...3 right now...I'll never be with out one...Two are working vehilces...one is Pleasure!

Chk My sig...see who we make Customs Parts for...it ain't Minitrucks.

To each his own...Minitruck, rice, Lowrider..If it's a clean ass ride built properly still have to respect it. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 22 2007, 09:46 AM~9056662
> *I'll find and Post
> Yeha bro..still have my Accoutn there...hook up once in a while with some of the members too.  Just been a while...trucks been parked for a year now..no time to work on it.  How's your rig?
> 
> 
> Chk My sig...see who we make Customs Parts for...it ain't Minitrucks.
> 
> 
> *


Fine ..

ya some cats think it's about fast and and having stuff now. Im just as slow with my build up too. I like it that way.. :biggrin: 

I will hit you up for some metal work..


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Oct 22 2007, 01:09 PM~9056859
> *Fine ..
> 
> ya some cats think it's about fast and and having stuff now. Im just as slow with my build up too. I like it that way..  :biggrin:
> 
> I will hit you up for some metal work..
> *



I hear ya...when ppl ask...hey why ain't your truck done?? When you gonna paint it...etc I just tell them It get's done when it gets done...no Rush.....I've been doin this stuff too long an dknow the more you rush..More Problems..more expense.

Patients is the key  

Whatever you need I got you covered Bro


----------



## texmex




----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 22 2007, 09:38 PM~9060644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell mike dem rims look better on my truck


----------



## texmex

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texmex

you know he is goin to clowin on you we you get back to h-town


----------



## livnlow713

he still ain't on my level


----------



## texmex

no but hes geting close :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713

:biggrin: he still just tryn 2 b like me


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 22 2007, 09:49 PM~9060754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 I'll b back in town 2morrow night watz going down wen i get der. we workn on da burban thursday or wat. I got a few weeks to work on da bitch befor I hav to leave again. drop da bitch, sand it and get it ready for angel to get down wit da paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 23 2007, 12:23 PM~9066098
> *I'll b back in town 2morrow night watz going down wen i get der. we workn on da burban thursday or wat. I got a few weeks to work on da bitch befor I hav to leave again. drop da bitch, sand it and get it ready for angel to get down wit da paint. :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea you know im always down homie


----------



## livnlow713

kool i should be back in H-TOWN at around 10:30. might stop at lake charles and drop a few grand at isle of capri. You know how we doit.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Heres a few pics of my shit box


----------



## texmex

:uh: that mofo is bad any pic of it slamed and locked up from the back


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

No pics of it laid out yet, I still have to fix some problems i had with some of the hardline that the chromer fucked up on me. And as for a pic from the rear of it locked up don't have that either i do have this pic of it fully locked up.


----------



## texmex

ttt


----------



## CAMDIDDY

Heres my truck.


----------



## texmex




----------



## texmex

nice truck camdiddy good pics !


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Oct 31 2007, 02:03 PM~9123049
> *Heres my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ride got more pics of it draggn.


----------



## CAMDIDDY

this is the only other good one.


----------



## livnlow713

datz wat im talkn bout. why bother buildn them if yall aint gonna dragg


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 31 2007, 03:48 PM~9125362
> *datz wat im talkn bout. why bother buildn them if yall aint gonna dragg and break your drive shaft
> *



:0


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Oct 31 2007, 05:43 PM~9125316
> *this is the only other good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's an awesome pic. The scenery sets it off! :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713

Yea homie and you know dat as soon as I get the cab notched so it won't hit the shaft, ill be draggin it again. Already replaced one and might have to replace the second one. Especially after yesterday with dat full size chevy tryn to floss on me . U know i had to dragg it in those situations.


----------



## BackBumper559

If anyone is looking to buy some chrome parts for a mini truck LMK PM me for prices (PM ONLY) i got rear end, drive line, calipers, to much to list LOL just want to get it out well l8erZ


----------



## Pure Xtc

Here's a cple more


----------



## livnlow713

dat bitch looks fkn clean. what year front end is that. Looks like it was made to fit your truck. Real good body work.would love to see it at a show some day


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 2 2007, 12:44 AM~9135916
> *dat bitch looks fkn clean. what year front end is that. Looks like it was made to fit your truck. Real good body work.would love to see it at a show some day
> *


Thanks bro..The Truck is 99' and front end 01'

Lays frame and tuks 22's, Oasis out back and a bunch of other stuff


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 1 2007, 04:04 PM~9132364
> *Yea homie and you know dat as soon as I get the cab notched so it won't hit the shaft, ill be draggin it again. Already replaced one and might have to replace the second one. Especially after yesterday with dat full size chevy tryn to floss on me . U know i had to dragg it in those situations.
> *


lol sorry bro but i remember that was on easter in baytown. :yes:


----------



## goodiemob

for all you fake mother fuckers shittin on minitrucks get a fuckin life, nobody should shit on anybodys ride, if you dont like it dont look at it!! to each his own..

heres my ride...i dont know how to post pics but here you go anyway.


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2437457


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 2 2007, 06:35 AM~9137571
> *Thanks bro..The Truck is 99' and front end 01'
> 
> Lays frame and tuks 22's, Oasis out back and a bunch of other stuff
> *


 :biggrin: 

You been primed out longer then me.. hahahhaah


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Nov 2 2007, 07:36 PM~9141722
> *:biggrin:
> 
> You been primed out longer then me.. hahahhaah
> *


 :biggrin: Fo Sho..I kinda like it..draws more attension.....ppl actual look and then figure out what is going on (swap)....when it's all painted one colour then ppl don't notice unless yoru into that stuff.


----------



## goodiemob

i think i got he pic thing donw mabe, if not my bad,



















start to my interior:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by goodiemob_@Nov 3 2007, 03:35 PM~9146389
> *i think i got he pic thing donw mabe, if not my bad,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start to my interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

back to the top fo my mini truck homies!!


----------



## rudogg760

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Oct 31 2007, 11:03 AM~9123049
> *Heres my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 nice. you wouldnt happen to be from el centro would you? i coulda swore ive seen that truck around.


----------



## rudogg760

its not a mini but i loved my rado like i luved my toyota. and now there both gone :tears: :angel: tha silverado had 22s and a 5/8 drop from mcgaghys. was a bitch to drive but thats the way i luved it :biggrin: 










next to my homies lifted truck









next to my pops lifte taco









tha only pic i have of my toyota. next to a lifted dually from around here


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Nov 7 2007, 10:16 PM~9178746
> *back to the top fo my mini truck homies!!
> *



got any pics of how the truck's comin along


----------



## 00_s10_lowlow

my baby =].



























GF plus dirty unfinished interior.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 00_s10_lowlow_@Nov 9 2007, 09:21 AM~9189565
> *my baby =].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The truck or the Girl??  

Real Nice Bro, luv that smooooooove look


----------



## toxxin99

:thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 9 2007, 01:11 PM~9190594
> *The truck or the Girl??
> 
> Real Nice Bro, luv that smooooooove look
> *




x2


----------



## 00_s10_lowlow

both ha... i think im gonna black out my taillights... but idk how it would look..


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 00_s10_lowlow_@Nov 10 2007, 09:00 AM~9197059
> *both ha... i think im gonna black out my taillights... but idk how it would look..
> *


spend all that fab time just to black them out :loco: maybe they are the wrong lights if your wanting to hide them.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 00_s10_lowlow_@Nov 10 2007, 10:00 AM~9197059
> *both ha... i think im gonna black out my taillights... but idk how it would look..
> *


sonally I like they waythe tailight Colours go withthe Body Colour...But if you want just photoshop some Smoked look over them..lots of guys on here that should be able to do that for ya


----------



## texmex




----------



## texmex




----------



## Ragtrey




----------



## texmex




----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Nov 10 2007, 06:06 PM~9198755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell millhouse to get that bitch on the ground already. I should be back home thrusday maybe we could get started then.


----------



## CAMDIDDY

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Nov 8 2007, 05:36 PM~9185791
> *its not a mini but i loved my rado like i luved my toyota. and now there both gone :tears:  :angel:  tha silverado had 22s and a 5/8 drop from mcgaghys. was a bitch to drive but thats the way i luved it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next to my homies lifted truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next to my pops lifte taco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha only pic i have of my toyota. next to a lifted dually from around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah man Im from El Centro. You've probly seen me cruisin..


----------



## CAMDIDDY

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Nov 8 2007, 05:02 PM~9185575
> *:0 nice. you wouldnt happen to be from el centro would you? i coulda swore ive seen that truck around.
> *



Shit I quoted the wrong reply, anyways yeah im from El Centro.


----------



## livnlow713

Im fixn to do the bags on my '02 s-10 and im lookn for some help. I know hpw to install the set up and how to do almost everything. right now mind to metal is making me my twolink with a diagonal panhard bar. the truck has bags in the front to be able to ride on 20s kinda low but im going to redo the front too. What i need help is with the front. what to move and were too to be able to lay on 20s. I wanted to make it into a project but thinking of keeping it as my daily and focusing on getting my dakota ready. any imput would help alot


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 8 2007, 08:09 PM~9186018
> *got any pics of how the truck's comin along
> *


 :twak: :nono: no pics nemore till complete,but been working to much to deal with it right now but im selling my set up to my homie in GALENA PARK,so i can redo the bed.. :biggrin:


----------



## 91stink'n Tc

Fellow mini truckers, Im selling my ranger I gotta let it go so I can buy a house. Heres a few pics I want 5k obo pm me for details if your intrested.


----------



## texmex




----------



## texmex




----------



## texmex




----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Nov 20 2007, 10:38 AM~9265548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AINT THAT ORANGE AND WHITE TRUCK BILLY FROM BAYTOWN?


----------



## 1lowpup

Here are some pics of my Isuzu Pup I'm working on


----------



## toxxin99

:0


----------



## livnlow713

I was just fixn to post the pics u beat me to it. I think the one with the is from baytown dont know his name. This was this weekend down 225. It was called the battledrag hosted by damage inc and film by crimepays videos. It was close to 20 trucks and a few cars all draggn down 225 saturday night. IT cost me another shaft but it was well worth it. I'll get the new one by today to have the truck ready for sunday.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

my ranger the best of both worlds........its a mini lowrider.....lol....


----------



## CAMDIDDY

Lambo Tailgate???


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 21 2007, 12:25 PM~9273883
> *my ranger the best of both worlds........its a mini lowrider.....lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit i like that ranger..
and yea the orange and white 1 is a homie named billy,he did eveything on the truck his self from thebags to the paint.
and shit u need to do something bout that shaft... :yes:


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 21 2007, 12:16 PM~9274691
> *shit i like that ranger..
> and yea the orange and white 1 is a homie named billy,he did eveything on the truck his self from thebags to the paint.
> and shit u need to do something bout that shaft... :yes:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Nov 18 2007, 09:26 PM~9254887
> *:twak:  :nono: no pics nemore till complete,but been working to much to deal with it right now but im selling my set up to my homie in GALENA PARK,so i can redo the bed.. :biggrin:
> *


thats just around the corner from my crib


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 21 2007, 03:16 PM~9274691
> *shit i like that ranger..
> and yea the orange and white 1 is a homie named billy,he did eveything on the truck his self from thebags to the paint.
> and shit u need to do something bout that shaft... :yes:
> *



fixn to put the new one i just got. waiting on the shop to notch the cab. But im going to keep on draggin till they do. Its going to be ready to go creeping on sunday and who knows maybe be lookn for another shaft by monday. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof

Wow... I'm suprised this thread is still at the top. Glad to see some mini truckers on LayitLow.com.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 21 2007, 04:36 PM~9275760
> *fixn to put the new one i just got. waiting on the shop to notch the cab. But im going to keep on draggin till they do. Its going to be ready to go creeping on sunday and who knows maybe be lookn for another shaft by monday. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Long Roof Posted Yesterday, 11:32 PM 
Wow... I'm suprised this thread is still at the top. Glad to see some mini truckers on LayitLow.com. 


 
tryn to keep it on top :thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowpup

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 21 2007, 09:25 AM~9273883
> *my ranger the best of both worlds........its a mini lowrider.....lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice truck :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

you guyz have some good trucks :biggrin: 
and those pictures from the summer slam show are crazy :thumbsup:
i think you guyz should add more pics of mini trucks like from shows that you guyz have been to.. :biggrin: i would post pics but dont have any :tears: 
but good trucks :worship:


----------



## 91stink'n Tc

QUOTE(livnlow713 @ Nov 21 2007, 04:36 PM) 
fixn to put the new one i just got. waiting on the shop to notch the cab. But im going to keep on draggin till they do. Its going to be ready to go creeping on sunday and who knows maybe be lookn for another shaft by monday. 



Its lazy mother fuckers like you who give mini truckers a bad name. Go crawl under your truck with a sawz-all and cut that bitch up, quit driving a half assed whip. If your mommy was behind you and your drive shaft came through her front window it wouldent be soo cool.... :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> :uh:
> if it was me id tell ya "untill u know what the fuck ur talken bout then SHUT THE FUCK UP !!" :0
> but since it's not,ill keep my 2cents out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Fellow MiniTruckers..Let's keep the childish Non-sence out of this great Thread...There are too few of us on here to let BS ruin our thread... 

Keep the pics comin'!! 

Keep the Help Comin! 

Leave the BS to the Rest!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

mines not a mini, but i did have a 86 ford ranger with a static drop, now i roll daily in a 96 ford f-150 bagged on 20"s.


----------



## 1lowpup

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 24 2007, 06:20 PM~9296564
> *Fellow MiniTruckers..Let's keep the childish Non-sence out of this great Thread...There are too few of us on here to let BS ruin our thread...
> 
> Keep the pics comin'!!
> 
> Keep the Help Comin!
> 
> Leave the BS to the Rest!
> *


I hear ya


----------



## BigBodyBucket

Heres my mini project im working on.
UNITE 07








SLAMEST 07


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by 91stink'n Tc_@Nov 24 2007, 04:55 PM~9295662
> *QUOTE(livnlow713 @ Nov 21 2007, 04:36 PM)
> fixn to put the new one i just got. waiting on the shop to notch the cab. But im going to keep on draggin till they do. Its going to be ready to go creeping on sunday and who knows maybe be lookn for another shaft by monday.
> Its lazy mother fuckers like you who give mini truckers a bad name. Go crawl under your truck with a sawz-all and cut that bitch up, quit driving a half assed whip. If your mommy was behind you and your drive shaft came through her front window it wouldent be soo cool.... :angry:
> *


shut the fuck up you pussy go cry somewhere else punk ass


----------



## livnlow713

[Its lazy mother fuckers like you who give mini truckers a bad name. Go crawl under your truck with a sawz-all and cut that bitch up, quit driving a half assed whip. If your mommy was behind you and your drive shaft came through her front window it wouldent be soo cool.... :angry:
[/quote]


If you dont know what the fuck is going on then it might be better if you keep your dick sucking mouth close till you know. you aint even worth my time cuz as far as im concern you dont even exist in my world. Im done with you. You lucky i even took my time to reply to your shit. and keep my moms out of this if you dont want things to get ugly fast. :machinegun:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2007, 01:40 AM~9297867
> *mines not a mini, but i did have a 86 ford ranger with a static drop, now i roll daily in a 96 ford f-150 bagged on 20"s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u got any pics of the front set up in your truck


----------



## REYXTC

My Hardbody. :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC

The setup.


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by BigBodyBucket_@Nov 25 2007, 06:09 AM~9298920
> *Heres my mini project im working on.
> UNITE 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLAMEST 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean truck


----------



## CAMDIDDY

FUCK YEAH IM FEELIN THAT SQUARE BODY F-ONE. NICE RIDE.


----------



## ghost-rider

anybody got more pics of trucks :dunno:


----------



## BigBodyBucket

Here you go...
http://www.hotridesmag.com/SHOWCOVERAGE.htm


----------



## dekay24

i guess i can post some of mine up.
the summer daily.
















and the winter daily


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

I'm fixen to cut my top but i need to know where i can get the seal kit for the hard top to go back on.(removeable hard top)any body have any clues?


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Nov 26 2007, 12:41 AM~9304150
> *I'm fixen to cut my top but i need to know where i can get the seal kit for the hard top to go back on.(removeable hard top)any body have any clues?
> *


damm your going all out. hope to see it by easter


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 26 2007, 02:03 AM~9305393
> *damm your going all out. hope to see it by easter
> *


  
:thumbsup:
thats the plan,but the rate its going i dont know.. :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Nov 26 2007, 03:12 AM~9305474
> *
> :thumbsup:
> thats the plan,but the rate its going i dont know.. :biggrin:
> *


You doing all the work your self?


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 26 2007, 02:21 AM~9305541
> *You doing all the work your self?
> *


trying to but when i get in a jam i got the homies to help out,did you see the caddie on easter on the 22" center gold spokes with the reclining 5th and tliting grill? albert did all that shit and helps out when im in need.


----------



## 91stink'n Tc

I dont even want to hate on your truck or anyone. But your drive shaft sheering in half at highway speeds isnt cool, or something to brag about. Thats all I wanted to point out. I drive both my bagged whips everyday with 0 problems. 


















DO it right or DO it twice. Maybe you could 4-link or buy some rims for that nice dak you got if you wernt buying drive shafts all the time???? :dunno: No one else feels this way?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 91stink'n Tc_@Nov 26 2007, 11:04 AM~9306896
> *I dont even want to hate on your truck or anyone. But your drive shaft sheering in half at highway speeds isnt cool, or something to brag about. Thats all I wanted to point out.  I drive both my bagged whips everyday with 0 problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO it right or DO it twice. Maybe you could 4-link or buy some rims for that nice dak you got if you wernt buying drive shafts all the time????  :dunno:  No one else feels this way?
> *



I say Saftey First. I know I don't wantto be responsible for injuring some innocent person. But That's just ME :biggrin: 

Nice Rides by the way! I had a bagged ranger Too


----------



## 91stink'n Tc

Thanks bro, I mean no harm but, shit like that makes it a bad scene. 


My truck is FOR SALE 5500 OBO.


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by 91stink'n Tc_@Nov 26 2007, 09:04 AM~9306896
> *I dont even want to hate on your truck or anyone. But your drive shaft sheering in half at highway speeds isnt cool, or something to brag about. Thats all I wanted to point out.  I drive both my bagged whips everyday with 0 problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO it right or DO it twice. Maybe you could 4-link or buy some rims for that nice dak you got if you wernt buying drive shafts all the time????  :dunno:  No one else feels this way?
> *


he gots alot of $ on that truck and its a the shop his geting that fix and geting his rear end shorten.but they are taken to long so every time he comes to town they let him take his truck.


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by texmex+Nov 20 2007, 10:37 AM~9265543-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-texmex_@Nov 20 2007, 10:38 AM~9265548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trailer balls are made for towing not dragging , lay that bitch out and drag if you would drop the front down and drag the piss out of the frame you wouldnt have to keep buying drive shafts , if it was laid out correct


----------



## the GRINCH

one of mine , was in minitruckin from show coverage from scrapin the coast , editors choice at havoc east , look for full feature in minitruckin comin soon , also watch out for strike one , 94 extended cab ranger layin frame on 20s , strike 2 is body dropped ranger on 20s layin rocker , and strike 3 is regular cab ranger body dropped layin door on 20s 
the yellow isuzu is called 4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 26 2007, 07:34 PM~9312193
> *trailer balls are made for towing not dragging , lay that bitch out and drag if you would drop the front down and drag the piss out of the frame you wouldnt have to keep buying drive shafts , if it was laid out correct
> *


been there done that it still breaks the drive shaft 
his workin on it :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

http://www.dropjawmag.com/bigshow6/index.htm
another pic of 4 more days


----------



## the GRINCH

and another , this is one of the shows i am putting on :biggrin: 
http://www.scrapinthesmokies.com/


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## DJLATIN

need to get back on this truck next year. get bored quick.


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2007, 10:16 PM~9312676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 
OHHHHHHH SHIT..
spokes&juice is on the comeback?
and Latin who did the air brushing?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

do what ur suppose to and notch the cab a bit for the drive shaft to go up into if you wanna roll with the front up and the back all down... i have mine notched out about 6" and have no problems rollin all up in the front and all the way down out back on dubs with slam bags up front and 13" lift bags out back...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 27 2007, 04:49 AM~9314843
> *do what ur suppose to and notch the cab a bit for the drive shaft to go up into if you wanna roll with the front up and the back all down...  i have mine notched out about 6" and have no problems rollin all up in the front and all the way down out back on dubs with slam bags up front and 13" lift bags out back...
> *


 :uh: 
not to sound like a smart ass but fuck.......
IF YOUR DUMB ASS WOULD HAVE READ MORE THEN 1 PLACE ON THE TREAD
HIS TRUCKS IN THE SHOP GETTING THE CAB NOTCHED NOW!!!
I CANT STAND A STUPID MOTHER FUCKER WHO DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCKS GOING ON,AND WANNA TALK SHIT!! :0


----------



## foey

Under Construction


----------



## 91stink'n Tc

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 26 2007, 10:34 PM~9312193
> *trailer balls are made for towing not dragging , lay that bitch out and drag if you would drop the front down and drag the piss out of the frame you wouldnt have to keep buying drive shafts , if it was laid out correct
> *



AMEN!!! Im not the only asshole that thinks so.....


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by 91stink'n Tc_@Nov 27 2007, 12:01 PM~9316045
> *AMEN!!!  Im not the only asshole that thinks so.....
> *


i dont own drag blocks of any kind if that bitch will not lay frame its time to cut more , and all the vehicles that i build that lays frame , ex strike 1 ranger , still has ALL the same functions as factory , what that means is the a/c still works in every vehicle i have , im a fat kid in need a/c :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

check out how we drag and some of our rides :biggrin: 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...49-c863e1ca5232


----------



## the GRINCH

this is real dragging at 70 on the interstate :biggrin: 
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=10040150


----------



## foey

anyone got that one drag video link where they did it for a good 30 minutes or so long? There was a bunch of trucks and a caprice in there I think.


----------



## sysco83




----------



## sysco83




----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> i dont own drag blocks of any kind if that bitch will not lay frame its time to cut more , and all the vehicles that i build that lays frame , ex strike 1 ranger , still has ALL the same functions as factory , what that means is the a/c still works in every vehicle i have , im a fat kid in need a/c :biggrin:


thats why it lays frame... :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713

to get this shit striaght once and for all. the truck lays frame, and if i drop the front it will still hit the shaft. this my first truck that i have on bags and the one i am learning on. Dont act like yall never fucked shit up when yall first got started. As soon as i fucked the firts shaft i took the truck to the shop but they are taking 4ever to get to it and i work out of town so when im in town i ussually pick it up and drive it. I dont intend to drag it but like most of yall know sometimes you just get the urge and can't help it. the truck has a 4-link but is theres more work than that to get it to lay. i have to get the rear end shortend and untill i get that done i can't put wheels on cuz they will hit the bed when dropd. I dont know too many people that know about bags or hydraulics so it makes it even harder to do. and as far as the trailer ball goes that was done minutes before i drag it. the truck was at the shop and when i showed up to the event i felt like getin it so i took the 45 minute drive and pickd it up and was not planing on draggn but like i said i got the urge.


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 26 2007, 11:47 PM~9313381
> *:0
> OHHHHHHH SHIT..
> spokes&juice is on the comeback?
> and Latin who did the air brushing?
> *


nah, it was a photoshop that a homeboy did. the murals were done by a youngster who is currently in an art institute in Monterrey.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2007, 10:30 PM~9320114
> *nah, it was a photoshop that a homeboy did.  the murals were done by a youngster who is currently in an art institute in Monterrey.
> *


  
:tears: 
had my hopes up fo nuttin..  
u still have the truck?
need to bring it back out..


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 27 2007, 11:17 PM~9320648
> *
> :tears:
> had my hopes up fo nuttin..
> u still have the truck?
> need to bring it back out..
> *


still have it, not even finished. going to just drop it for now, baby on the way.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2007, 11:24 PM~9320728
> *still have it, not even finished.  going to just drop it for now, baby on the way.
> *


shit congrads on the baby,i so know that feeling.


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2007, 09:16 PM~9312676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hows mazteca coming along?


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 26 2007, 06:45 PM~9312308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of mine , was in minitruckin from show coverage from scrapin the coast , editors choice at havoc east , look for full feature in minitruckin comin soon , also watch out for strike one , 94 extended cab ranger layin frame on 20s , strike 2 is body dropped ranger on 20s layin rocker , and strike 3 is regular cab ranger body dropped layin door on 20s
> the yellow isuzu is called 4 more days  :biggrin:
> *


I was diggin the shit outta this thing when I seen it in Mini Truckin.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Nov 28 2007, 06:00 PM~9326276
> *I was diggin the shit outta this thing when I seen it in Mini Truckin.
> *


thanks look for the full feature coming soon , they want to put it on the cover , but its not the editors decession , when it comes to the cover all the big people get involved , the whole inside of the bed is sheet metal not glass , it will lay and * frame* on 20s as well , not to bad for only having less than 6gs in the whole project start to finish bad part about it 1800 was for paint and clear :biggrin: tires was 600


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 28 2007, 03:22 PM~9326417
> *thanks look for the full feature coming soon , they want to put it on the cover , but its not the editors decession , when it comes to the cover all the big people get involved , the whole inside of the bed is sheet metal not glass , it will lay and  frame on 20s as well , not to bad for only having less than 6gs in the whole project start to finish bad part about it 1800 was for paint and clear  :biggrin: tires was 600
> *


Props on gettin the feature. Hopefully the cover!


----------



## the GRINCH

> i dont own drag blocks of any kind if that bitch will not lay frame its time to cut more , and all the vehicles that i build that lays frame , ex strike 1 ranger , still has ALL the same functions as factory , what that means is the a/c still works in every vehicle i have , im a fat kid in need a/c :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> thats why it lays frame... :0
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...

wrong answer it lays frame cause i know what the hell im doing , i weigh 225 so its not that much more weight :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

to the owner of the mini (yellow one), did you have to shave the tires to get the big whites or are they bought like that? what brand tire is that?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2007, 06:58 PM~9326637
> *to the owner of the mini (yellow one), did you have to shave the tires to get the big whites or are they bought like that?  what brand tire is that?
> *


na these are bfgoodrich tires bought that way , i bought them from coaker tire , they do a lot of old school tires


----------



## livnlow713

datz a clean ass truck got any idea when the feature is coming out


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 29 2007, 01:23 AM~9328603
> *datz a clean ass truck got any idea when the feature is coming out
> *


when my impala was featured in lowrider it took about 8 months , when it was featured in street customs it took about 4 months , this is the first feature in mini truckin so im unsure of time frame , they shot the yellow isuzu and one of my rangers on the same weekend , they said that they would be in two different magazines , issue wise but didnt give a time frame :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 28 2007, 09:02 PM~9327609
> *na these are bfgoodrich  tires bought that way , i bought them from coaker tire , they do a lot of old school tires
> *


I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

therez alot of nice truckz in here!!!!keep posting picz


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Nov 21 2007, 12:53 AM~9271305
> *Here are some pics of my Isuzu Pup I'm working on
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a high ass lock up bro! any drive shaft problems uffin:


----------



## HOLLYW$$D

My Chevy's still never finished,like everything i guess,especially as it came over in a BIG mess it's here in England now but and i probably dumped nearly10K into it myself- there's not enuf Minitruckers/lowriders here but its growing pretty fast and we all hang together 

Came outa Fresno area KRZ did some work on it


sorry about size of the pics!!












































TRUCKN' cover truck once and had some magazine features sohit me up guys if anone has anything on it


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 29 2007, 01:22 PM~9331528
> *when my impala was featured in lowrider it took about 8 months , when it was featured in street customs it took about 4 months , this is the first feature in mini truckin so im unsure of time frame , they shot the yellow isuzu and one of my rangers on  the same weekend , they said that they would be in two different magazines , issue wise but didnt give a time frame  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


SAY GRINCH
SEEN UR YELLOW TRUCK (PEBBLE PUSHERS') IN THE NEW MINI TRUCKIN' MAG. JAN.08 NOT FEATURED BUT IN 2 SPOTS PAGE 71 UNDER SIMPLE MODS AND PAGE 78 FROM THE EAST COAST HAVOC SHOW.... CONGRADS ON THE EDITORS CHOICE AWARD!!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 29 2007, 11:44 PM~9337192
> *SAY GRINCH
> SEEN UR YELLOW TRUCK (PEBBLE PUSHERS') IN THE NEW MINI TRUCKIN' MAG. JAN.08 NOT FEATURED BUT IN 2 SPOTS PAGE 71 UNDER SIMPLE MODS AND PAGE 78 FROM THE EAST COAST HAVOC SHOW.... CONGRADS ON THE EDITORS CHOICE AWARD!!
> *


thanks , i havnt gotten that one yet , i normally dont even get mini truckin , how funny is that ? i just try to build clean street vehicles , that if you were cruising and saw a car show you could stop and walk away with some awards :biggrin:


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 30 2007, 09:18 AM~9338927
> *thanks , i havnt gotten that one yet , i normally dont even get mini truckin , how funny is that ? i just try to build clean street vehicles , that if you were cruising and saw a car show you could stop and walk away with some awards  :biggrin:
> *


well UR ASS BETTA PICK THIS ISSUE UP... :biggrin: 
yea it looks good keep em comeing!!


----------



## flossin22s

> _Originally posted by HOLLYW$$D_@Nov 29 2007, 08:43 PM~9337183
> *My Chevy's still never finished,like everything i guess,especially as it came over in a BIG mess it's here in England now but and i probably dumped nearly10K into it myself- there's not enuf Minitruckers/lowriders here but its growing pretty fast and we all hang together
> 
> Came outa Fresno area KRZ did some work on it
> sorry about size of the pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUCKN' cover truck once and had some magazine features sohit me up guys if anone has anything on it
> *


yeah i used to see it here in fresno all the time.....that shit is dope


----------



## 1lowpup

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Nov 29 2007, 07:30 PM~9336653
> *damn thats a high ass lock up bro! any drive shaft problems uffin:
> *


nope none at all, thanks


----------



## ialows10

my 96 s-10 changes coming soon....bags wheels and paint



















































[/QUOTE]yep. mini trucks are for bitches who cant afford real trucks


> I can afford one just dont want a big ass gay looking truck....this is my other ride


----------



## livnlow713

> my 96 s-10 changes coming soon....bags wheels and paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean ride


----------



## ialows10

> my 96 s-10 changes coming soon....bags wheels and paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## DJLATIN

Nice


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2007, 12:59 PM~9348108
> *Nice
> *


whens angel movn 2 his new pad


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 1 2007, 06:24 PM~9350072
> *whens angel movn 2 his new pad
> *


Spoke to homeboy Thursday, said was busy painting the house before he finalizes the move in.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop




----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 4 2007, 11:14 PM~9375139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x1099095


----------



## texmex

ttt


----------



## spider97

my homies truck in the jan 08 issue of streetrucks


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 7 2007, 09:38 PM~9401491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies truck in the jan 08 issue of streetrucks
> *


clean truck


----------



## bigpapi

UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## DJLATIN

fkn nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex

ttt


----------



## foey

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYW$$D

DAAAMMMM nice work dude :worship:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

BACK TO THE TOP FOR MY HOMIES WITH THE MINIS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ialows10

> my 96 s-10 changes coming soon....bags wheels and paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my wheels will be starting on baggin in a few weeks.......
Click to expand...


----------



## DJLATIN

http://rapidshare.com/files/83882048/Unkno...00_PM_.rar.html



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9694347
> *Free download coming right up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ CARMONA MIXTAPE
> *


----------



## Long Roof

There has to be more people on here with minis.


----------



## the GRINCH

new vidio on minitruckinweb.com of the truck i built , check it out 
http://www.minitruckinweb.com/videos/58/62...reen/index.html


----------



## Long Roof

I started this topic... And I just noticed I never posted a picture of my old mini I had.

1980 Toyota 4x4 fenders and bed.


----------



## laydoutyota

hey heres mine 2 pumped


----------



## laydoutyota




----------



## Long Roof

That was the body style I was lookin for when I bought mine...


----------



## KAKALAK

Lowered "Toxic" shocks and blocks for sale pm me if interested


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bigpapi_@Dec 10 2007, 08:59 PM~9421186
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn homes....thats some custom work


----------



## Speedylowz

My Bucket


----------



## Speedylowz

My Bucket


----------



## BackBumper559

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
PLEASE VOTE FOR THE HOMIE 
41CHEV


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 24 2008, 07:01 AM~9770911
> *Lowered "Toxic" shocks and blocks for sale pm me if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ttt


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 26 2007, 06:45 PM~9312308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of mine , was in minitruckin from show coverage from scrapin the coast , editors choice at havoc east , look for full feature in minitruckin comin soon , also watch out for strike one , 94 extended cab ranger layin frame on 20s , strike 2 is body dropped ranger on 20s layin rocker , and strike 3 is regular cab ranger body dropped layin door on 20s
> the yellow isuzu is called 4 more days  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on the Mini Truckin feature... I just got that issue yesterday!


----------



## CAMDIDDY

anybody going to forbiddenfantasy show & shine? is it a big show?


----------



## slammedtoys

new pic of my mini on the dubs i just got. Now working on getting her bagged.


----------



## foey

very nice, can't wait till my blazer gets to bucket status, right now it's a P.O.S.


----------



## P RIP Shorty

some progress 94 s10


----------



## ridin_low_4_life

my project, awaiting bags and wires


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Feb 7 2008, 11:20 AM~9886802
> *new pic of my mini on the dubs i just got. Now working on getting her bagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man... When's the bag job gonna be done?


----------



## purpl7duece

What I used to roll...
Bagged, Linked, suicided, shaved









A lil something to fuck around with


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Feb 13 2008, 09:59 PM~9938171
> *A lil something to fuck around with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Feb 13 2008, 08:59 PM~9938171
> *A lil something to fuck around with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet!


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Feb 6 2008, 09:17 AM~9876961
> *anybody going to forbiddenfantasy show & shine? is it a big show?
> *



yep one of the best shows on the west coast i flew from chicago to be there i was planning on going this year but my girl is due around that time but will try to make it there next year :biggrin:


----------



## baggedhearse72

i know its not "mini" but its a truck im bagging and c notching, i might body drop it as soon as i return back state side i've never bagged a dually , i dont want to loose the abilty to tow with it


----------



## hcoronado

here is mine and the process

4x4 fenders so I could tuck those 18x8.5 chrome rims

















Escalade rims and tonneau cover and some cheap ass altezza tail lights.

















Lexus lx 470 rims, static drop with notched frame, belltech spindles relocated hangers and 3 inch blocks in the back.

















After bag job


----------



## Long Roof

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

what do i need to do to make a toy bumper fit a 89 mazda b-2200?
will toy bumper brackets line up and bolt on?


----------



## hcoronado

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 28 2008, 07:31 PM~10053736
> *what do i need to do to make a toy bumper fit a 89 mazda b-2200?
> will toy bumper brackets line up and bolt on?
> *



I heard of people making their own brackets and also notch the fenders for the toyo bumper to fit.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by hcoronado_@Feb 29 2008, 04:41 PM~10059683
> *I heard of people making their own brackets and also notch the fenders for the toyo bumper to fit.
> *


 :tears: 
i was hopen not to hear that just had it sprayed.


----------



## hcoronado

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 29 2008, 09:01 PM~10062007
> *:tears:
> i was hopen not to hear that just had it sprayed.
> *



Sorry for the bad news homie, on Nissans we have to make our own brackets for them to line up, then we have to trim the fenders 'cause the toyo bumper ends go further in than the OEM. we also have to rewired the turn signal lights but thats not so difficult. 

Perhaps the big thing would be the brackets. Good luck!


----------



## Long Roof

Man... I'm havin a hell of a time tryin to find a mini truck to work on around here... They're either beat to hell and dirty cheap or clean as hell and out of my price range... nothin in decent shape for a decent price.


----------



## Long Roof

Double post. :uh:


----------



## Long Roof

Triple post. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Long Roof

Quadruple post. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Long Roof

Yeah, shit got a little out of hand. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Long Roof

Damn server.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by hcoronado_@Mar 3 2008, 12:31 PM~10076663
> *Sorry for the bad news homie, on Nissans we have to make our own brackets for them to line up, then we have to trim the fenders 'cause the toyo bumper ends go further in than the OEM. we also have to rewired the turn signal lights but thats not so difficult.
> 
> Perhaps the big thing would be the brackets.  Good luck!
> *


 :thumbsup: 
HAD A HOMIE REFAB THE MAZDA BRACKETS 2 FIT DIDNT HAVE TO NOTCH CHIT.
ILL POST PICS AFTER EASTER..(IT''S A BAYTOWN,TX. THING)


----------



## xmb63

Here is my mini signed up for this site becasue my brother is buying a 68 caddy and wants to bag it and I was looking for info.
Its a 86 s10 bagged and bodydropped and I got a nissan I am bagging and body dropping now


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by xmb63_@Mar 12 2008, 12:36 PM~10151905
> *Here is my mini signed up for this site becasue my brother is buying a 68 caddy and wants to bag it and I was looking for info.
> Its a 86 s10 bagged and bodydropped and I got a nissan I am bagging and body dropping now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think I seen that thing on s10forum.com :thumbsup:


----------



## xmb63

Yea im over there too.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

i expect to see all HOUSTON minis at ROSELAND PARK on EASTER!!!!


----------



## RUB A DUB




----------



## RUB A DUB




----------



## CAMDIDDY

TOWHITCH BALLS FTW!


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Mar 18 2008, 09:09 AM~10196315
> *TOWHITCH BALLS FTW!
> *


For the loss.


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 16 2008, 10:00 AM~10179202
> *i expect to see all HOUSTON minis at ROSELAND PARK on EASTER!!!!
> *



my dakota still at mind to metal getn worked on, their still waitng to get my rear end back to finish the work. And know i told them i wanted the truck to lay on 22s so it might be an other month till i get it back. Might take my s10 but it aint baggd yet, but we stil going to roll out there.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Mar 20 2008, 11:51 AM~10214532
> *my dakota still at mind to metal getn worked on, their still waitng to get my rear end back to finish the work. And know i told them i wanted the truck to lay on 22s so it might be an other month till i get it back. Might take my s10 but it aint baggd yet, but we stil going to roll out there.
> *


 
:thumbsup:
i didnt get to do every thing i wanted to do but i think everyone will like 
"NO REGRETS"
ILL BE POSTED UP WITH LATIN CARTEL AT THE 1ST PAVILLION
by the exit..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

NOW THATS WHATS UP!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Mar 20 2008, 11:51 AM~10214532
> *my dakota still at mind to metal getn worked on, their still waitng to get my rear end back to finish the work. And know i told them i wanted the truck to lay on 22s so it might be an other month till i get it back. Might take my s10 but it aint baggd yet, but we stil going to roll out there.
> *


I SEEN YA THERE IN THE DODGE LOOKEN GOOD ON THE 22'S
I DIDNT SEE IT LAYING THO  

WAS THERE ALSO.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow619

So how complicated is it to body drop???


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Mar 26 2008, 08:28 PM~10264270
> *So how complicated is it to body drop???
> *


You gotta cut the whole floor of the truck so it's separated from the cab, same with the bed... and raise it a few inches.... depending on the truck... and cut and lower the frame horns in the front.


----------



## lowlow619

wow. ok ya fuck all that. I have a daily driver that I can't NOT drive.


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Mar 27 2008, 09:28 PM~10273252
> *wow. ok ya fuck all that. I have a daily driver that I can't NOT drive.
> *


thats why god invented the beater


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Mar 27 2008, 11:28 PM~10273252
> *wow. ok ya fuck all that. I have a daily driver that I can't NOT drive.
> *


:uh: 
DOESN'T CAN'T
MEAN CAN NOT??
I HAVEN'T BEEN TO SCHOOL IN A WHILE
BUT LAST TIME I REMEMBERED YOU DONT USE THEM BACK TO BACK..
:twak: :nicoderm:


----------



## slammedtoys

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 27 2008, 04:37 PM~10270379
> *You gotta cut the whole floor of the truck so it's separated from the cab, same with the bed... and raise it a few inches.... depending on the truck... and cut and lower the frame horns in the front.
> *


Thats one way of body droppin it. Another way would be stock flooring it.


----------



## Long Roof

Finally got a new mini project! I'm excited.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 29 2008, 04:04 AM~10282365
> *Finally got a new mini project!  I'm excited.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
PICS......OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN......
U KNOW THE DEAL.. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 07:38 PM~10286198
> *:thumbsup:
> PICS......OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN......
> U KNOW THE DEAL.. :biggrin:
> *


Here's some pictures of the truck I bought... Pretty beat up, runs decent. The dude I bought it from as some shit for it I still need to get off him, a bed that's not all f*cked up, some interior pieces, and some other random shit. Anyone need a plastic bed-liner for a extended cad Mazda? The dude redid some of the interior in tweed... doesn't look to bad and it has a weber on it, he put some H4 conversion headlights with the white ass bulbs and cranked the torsion bars on it already. He took a leaf out of the pack in the back but it didn't really drop the rear any. These pictures are literally 10 minutes after I got it home... haven't had a chance to clean it up or anything.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 29 2008, 10:01 PM~10286364
> *Here's some pictures of the truck I bought...  Pretty beat up, runs decent.  The dude I bought it from as some shit for it I still need to get off him, a bed that's not all f*cked up, some interior pieces, and some other random shit.  Anyone need a plastic bed-liner for a extended cad Mazda?  The dude redid some of the interior in tweed... doesn't look to bad and it has a weber on it, he put some H4 conversion headlights with the white ass bulbs and cranked the torsion bars on it already.  He took a leaf out of the pack in the back but it didn't really drop the rear any.  These pictures are literally 10 minutes after I got it home... haven't had a chance to clean it up or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
SHIT ITS A START
KEEP US UPDATED!!


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 08:19 PM~10286452
> *:thumbsup:
> SHIT ITS A START
> KEEP US UPDATED!!
> *


For sure man! :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 11:50 PM~10247348
> *I SEEN YA THERE IN THE DODGE LOOKEN GOOD ON THE 22'S
> I DIDNT SEE IT LAYING THO
> 
> WAS THERE ALSO.. :biggrin:
> *



yea itwas a good turn out seen your truck looks real good. The dakota you seen aint mine its homeboys i was riding with. theres a pic of it a few pages back he plans on bagging it later this year.


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 22 2007, 09:38 PM~9060644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is the truck that you seen on sunday


----------



## ur2highmn

heres my 96 sonoma


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 21 2007, 07:18 PM~9052441
> *yep. mini trucks are for bitches who cant afford real trucks
> *


you know what they say about a guy with whoo needs a big truck, 




makin up for the difference somwhere else


----------



## skip1100

here is my toy


----------



## maddogg20/20

Challenge:

Post up a pic of a mini trucker that is of African descent with his/her truck featured in the photo. The only prerequisite of the mini is that it must be equipped with some sort of an adjustable suspension.


----------



## ur2highmn

are you tryin to say there arent any black minitruckers? big robs holding it down on the east coast.


----------



## ur2highmn

are you tryin to say there arent any black minitruckers? big robs holding it down on the east coast.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Blazed22s

heres my two mini trucks.

my blazer, which im in the process of starting my stock floor body drop and switching it over to dro's


----------



## Blazed22s

and my isuzu, the daily driver


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Blazed22s_@Apr 5 2008, 10:56 AM~10342166
> *heres my two mini trucks.
> 
> my blazer, which im in the process of starting my stock floor body drop and switching it over to dro's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My homie's Blazer stock floored.


----------



## Long Roof

He has an Isuzu, too.


----------



## spider97

ttt after im done with my tacoma im thinking of building a 4 door blazer or astro gotta have room for the kid :biggrin:


----------



## spider97

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...73-d12c1f4064ec

eddy from nr socal is selling 2 trucks for cheap if anyone is interested


----------



## Blazed22s

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 5 2008, 03:13 PM~10342293
> *My homie's Blazer stock floored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im about to start on my stock floor. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> heres my two mini trucks.
> 
> my blazer, which im in the process of starting my stock floor body drop and switching it over to dro's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU TUCKING 22'S ON THAT ?
> :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Blazed22s

yup :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by Blazed22s_@Apr 6 2008, 07:39 PM~10349954
> *yup  :biggrin:
> *


*SICK*


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 01:37 PM~10307611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wont this 1 in houston?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20+Mar 31 2008, 07:07 PM~10300705-->
> 
> 
> 
> Challenge:
> 
> Post up a pic of a mini trucker that is of African descent with his/her truck featured in the photo.  The only prerequisite of the mini is that it must be equipped with some sort of an adjustable suspension.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ur2highmn_@Mar 31 2008, 09:22 PM~10302004
> *are you tryin to say there arent any black minitruckers? big robs holding it down on the east coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not to mention it was FEATURED in sport truck , had 4 or 5 page spread , rob been doing his thing for years now , and he drives the shit out of it , drove it 17 hours from his house in n.c. to mississippi for scrapin the coast back in june of 07 and im sure he will drive it there again :biggrin: he knows alot of the same people i know cool guy


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 02:37 PM~10307611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ride. i got a few pics of it from the phoniex show this year.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 7 2008, 10:52 PM~10361045
> *:0 wont this 1 in houston?
> *


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 08:44 PM~10367583
> *
> *


slang for:

wasn't this in houston?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Apr 8 2008, 05:32 PM~10366568
> *clean ride. i got a few pics of it from the phoniex show this year.
> *


THANKS BRO. THATS WHERE THAT PIC IS FROM


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 07:44 PM~10367583
> *
> *


OIC. NO IT WASNT. IT WAS AT PHOENIX.


----------



## the GRINCH

check out the add in the new minitruckin for my show , on page 71 has the yellow pup draggin , also in another add page 35 :biggrin:


----------



## ialows10




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

SICK. WHERE WAS THAT SHOW AT?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## ialows10

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 07:26 PM~10375967
> *SICK. WHERE WAS THAT SHOW AT?
> *



Chicago and Moline ...IL


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> Chicago and Moline ...IL
> 
> will those trucks be at the denver supershow


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof

Someone has to have some more pics.


----------



## ialows10

I posted few pics of my truck but here is few more.....working on bagging it front is done....hopping to get started on the rear this weekend

before











working on after........
























homies trucks....


----------



## Long Roof

It looks a lot better without those bolt-ons!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW IF ITS POSSIBLE TO STOCK FLOOR BODY DROP MY 2004 CHEVY TRAILBLAZER? EXT I CAN SWITCH FROM 2 TO 4 WHEEL DRIVE AND IF SO CAN IT BE DONE WITH 24" RIMS?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 04:48 PM~10374507
> *THANKS BTHATS WHERE THAT PIC IS FROM
> *


thats what i thought seen it in h-town bitch is hott!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 16 2008, 06:20 PM~10432537
> *DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW IF ITS POSSIBLE TO STOCK FLOOR BODY DROP MY 2004 CHEVY TRAILBLAZER? EXT I CAN SWITCH FROM 2 TO 4 WHEEL DRIVE AND IF SO CAN IT BE DONE WITH 24" RIMS?
> *


I THINK SO MY TRAILBLAZER HAS 24'S ON IT AND IT HAS PLENTY OF ROOM


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 16 2008, 08:03 PM~10433453
> *thats what i thought seen it in h-town bitch is hott!!
> *


THANK YOU BEEN HAVING TROUBLE WITH THE SWITCHES THOUGH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by ialows10_@Apr 16 2008, 03:58 PM~10431508
> *I posted few pics of my truck but here is few more.....working on bagging it front is done....hopping to get started on the rear this weekend
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on after........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homies trucks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## SEVERED TIES

my old sonoma








one i'm helping work on








my boys mazda on 24's


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Apr 17 2008, 07:06 PM~10441373
> *my old sonoma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one i'm helping work on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boys mazda on 24's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Apr 17 2008, 06:06 PM~10441373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


24s on the Mazda... SICK! I've seen that thing on MazdaBScene.com. Looks pretty good lifted, too.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Apr 17 2008, 09:06 PM~10441373
> *my old sonoma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one i'm helping work on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boys mazda on 24's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right On Bro!! Praise to the Lowered!!! Ain't no one lower than a Minitruck!


----------



## Long Roof

Just picked up a bed and some Z71s for my Mazda... hopefully the bed will be on Tuesday... I don't know about the wheels though, I gotta get them machined out first.


----------



## baggedhearse72

> _Originally posted by bigpapi_@Dec 10 2007, 08:59 PM~9421186
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fkn clean man.. my bro got my bastardized isuzu.. i put a buick park ave FWD in it got drunk and tore it to hell.. its in pieces again.... being drunk with a plasma cutter BAD IDEA


----------



## baggedhearse72

double post damnit


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by baggedhearse72_@Apr 20 2008, 03:47 PM~10460822
> *fkn clean  man.. my bro got my bastardized isuzu.. i put a buick park ave FWD  in it  got drunk and  tore it to hell.. its in pieces again.... being drunk with a plasma cutter BAD IDEA
> *


Huh?


----------



## Long Roof

Junkyard camo, Australian Ford Courier grill and bezels, 4x4 fenders and bed, fiberglass 4x4 bumper... I dig this truck.

Courier grill is sick... I might have to get one of those... 

















The newer Australian Courier stuff looks cool too.


----------



## purpl7duece

i LOVE THIS FUCKIN TRUCK! 24'S!


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Apr 20 2008, 08:45 PM~10463201
> *i LOVE THIS FUCKIN TRUCK! 24'S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's the laid out, not donkish pics?


----------



## SEVERED TIES

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Apr 20 2008, 09:45 PM~10463201
> *i LOVE THIS FUCKIN TRUCK! 24'S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yeah that truck is bad ass!!


----------



## Blazed22s

that black uni-body s-10 looks sick! awesome stuff right there


----------



## --JUICE--

my old mazda back in 97


----------



## purpl7duece




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

24'S


----------



## CAMDIDDY

Here are some pics of my truck right before I took it to the shop.
Getting body dropped, shaved, primered.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Apr 22 2008, 03:20 PM~10477577
> *Here are some pics of my truck right before I took it to the shop.
> Getting body dropped, shaved, primered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Pure Xtc

KEEP THAT SHIT COMIN"!!!! LUv Them MiniTrucks!!! 

Shit..Chk this..I be a MiniTrucker...making Lowrider Parts and Accesories! Go Figure? :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof

Finally dropped the back (not even close to being low enough, but I guess it'll have to do until I notch and bag it) and swapped the bed (the old bed was beat to hell), today. Time to start some body work, bags, and a body drop! Here's a little comparison.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 22 2008, 05:56 PM~10478318
> *KEEP THAT SHIT COMIN"!!!!  LUv Them MiniTrucks!!!
> 
> Shit..Chk this..I be a MiniTrucker...making Lowrider Parts and Accesories! Go Figure?  :biggrin:
> *


x2  
I think they go hand in hand for a lot of us, especially the older guys. Back in the 90's is was common place in MiniTruckin to see juiced trucks on wires with phantom tops.
I've always liked both, owned more trucks, but just got a bagged Fleetwood!


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Apr 22 2008, 04:20 PM~10477577
> *Here are some pics of my truck right before I took it to the shop.
> Getting body dropped, shaved, primered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, glad to see people are still laying frame in 2022!  
Nice truck though, love those full size chevys laid out!


----------



## CAMDIDDY

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 22 2008, 08:49 PM~10480975
> *Damn, glad to see people are still laying frame in 2022!
> Nice truck though, love those full size chevys laid out!
> *


Thanks man. But if by "2022" you are referring to my wheels, they are 20's all around.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Apr 23 2008, 10:59 AM~10484225
> *Thanks man. But if by "2022" you are referring to my wheels, they are 20's all around.
> *


No, the date in the pic says 2022/12/30
It was a bad back to the future joke.


----------



## CAMDIDDY

haha oh shit I didnt even realize. thats funny


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 22 2008, 11:42 PM~10480911
> *x2
> I think they go hand in hand for a lot of us, especially the older guys. Back in the 90's is was common place in MiniTruckin to see juiced trucks on wires with phantom tops.
> I've always liked both, owned more trucks, but just got a bagged Fleetwood!
> *


I started with Cut Coils, Blocks, Torsion on the Mazdawg..etc Moved up to Airshocks..now bags-n-hydros depending on application...Shit first ride customizing...was way back...We would drop anything..didn't care..just had to be LOW!! Suzuki Swift, Imark, Hyunda Scope..etc LOL...good'ol Day's.

Owned Bunch of Truck..Always will, Most versitle..Look Good, Cruise LOW, and still have space to carry your shit! :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 23 2008, 02:05 PM~10485587
> *I started with Cut Coils, Blocks, Torsion on the Mazdawg..etc Moved up to Airshocks..now bags-n-hydros depending on application...Shit first ride customizing...was way back...We would drop anything..didn't care..just had to be LOW!!  Suzuki Swift, Imark, Hyunda Scope..etc  LOL...good'ol Day's.
> 
> Owned Bunch of Truck..Always will, Most versitle..Look Good, Cruise LOW, and still have space to carry your shit!  :biggrin:
> *


Word, I remember homies pushing slammed Fieros, Escorts, Hyundai Excel, Sentra.
Those Imarks were hot, I forgot about those. I used to push an S-10 back then with cut coils, blocks, and a mono leaf. :biggrin:


----------



## DMKustoms

Heres my truck. 92 mazda b22. its still a work in progress...




























theres more pics here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405780


----------



## CAMDIDDY

IRS FTW!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 23 2008, 03:30 PM~10485742
> *Word, I remember homies pushing slammed Fieros, Escorts, Hyundai Excel, Sentra.
> Those Imarks were hot, I forgot about those. I used to push an S-10 back then with cut coils, blocks, and a mono leaf. :biggrin:
> *


The Good Ol' dayz..Where we started and now where we at! Dayum It's been a long ride :biggrin: 

Here is the back of a Imark that I am finishing up..old pic..I have more at my office I'll post up tomorrow


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DMKustoms_@Apr 23 2008, 05:04 PM~10486432
> *Heres my truck. 92 mazda b22. its still a work in progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more pics here:  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405780
> *


Looking Good, IRS Sweet!! Take yor Time and Do It Right!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 22 2008, 10:22 PM~10480718
> *Finally dropped the back (not even close to being low enough, but I guess it'll have to do until I notch and bag it) and swapped the bed (the old bed was beat to hell), today.  Time to start some body work, bags, and a body drop!  Here's a little comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what it do long?u getting there homie..


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## SEVERED TIES




----------



## SEVERED TIES




----------



## SEVERED TIES

ok i know these ain't trucks, but they are mini truck inspired. first mine


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 24 2008, 05:56 PM~10496214
> *what it do long?u getting there homie..
> *


Yeah... tryin man. Haven't even owned it a month yet.


----------



## nonos64

/Users/noahturner/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2008/Apr 6, 2008/100_1115.JPG


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Apr 24 2008, 09:05 PM~10497437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

ttt


----------



## vengence

:thumbsup:

yo long whassup homie,ill get pics of my brothers blazer up here unless you wanna :biggrin: 

after all its just a bagged n spoked blazer :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by nonos64_@Apr 25 2008, 09:13 PM~10505075
> */Users/noahturner/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2008/Apr 6, 2008/100_1115.JPG
> *


see. being that we dont have remote access to your machine, giving us the file path wont help 

you need to upload your photo and put the url inbetween the image tags (


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## ride4life

look in classifieds for my truck for sale or in project rides


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 24 2008, 08:40 PM~10497108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JollyGreenMini

Well, here's my piece. '95 s10 bagged/bodydropped on 18's. All the work was done by me and my dad.


----------



## tahoehtp

> _Originally posted by xmb63_@Mar 12 2008, 03:36 PM~10151905
> *Here is my mini signed up for this site becasue my brother is buying a 68 caddy and wants to bag it and I was looking for info.
> Its a 86 s10 bagged and bodydropped and I got a nissan I am bagging and body dropping now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those trucks looks familier.... especially one with black hood....


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc

Keep Em' Comin' !!


----------



## Long Roof

YAY ME! My old Toyota made it in the new Mini Truckin' Magazine... Top center. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Apr 30 2008, 07:58 PM~10546600
> *look in classifieds for my truck for sale or in project rides
> *


I hope you don't get a caddi on 13's. :uh: Your truck would have been something diff!!! In that club...


----------



## KeMiCaLs

What it do first post why not show the daily slut-91 silverado layd out on some 22's wit the stock floor comin soon



nice forum btw homies been roamin for awhile


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KeMiCaLs_@May 4 2008, 05:04 AM~10570828
> *What it do  first post why not show the daily slut-91 silverado layd out on some 22's wit the stock floor comin soon
> nice forum btw homies been roamin for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Ride Bro, Got any more pics??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

BUMP


----------



## KeMiCaLs

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 5 2008, 09:55 PM~10585150
> *Nice Ride Bro, Got any more pics??
> *



thx homie..she under the gun right now i'll have some new flicks up soon

bout all i can churn up:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KeMiCaLs_@May 7 2008, 12:10 AM~10594944
> *thx homie..she under the gun right now i'll have some new flicks up soon
> 
> bout all i can churn up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bro I am Feeling That, i gto a Flairside F150 99' w/ 01' Navi Conversion...U want to smooth mine out like yours or remove them altogetehr and make it Smooooth all teh way down.

Sweet Color Too


----------



## SEVERED TIES




----------



## SEVERED TIES




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

bump


----------



## Sporty

oh my at the big rig! must be nice to have big boy toys like that lol


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 8 2008, 11:29 AM~10607995
> *oh my at the big rig! must be nice to have big boy toys like that lol
> *


THAT IS A BAD MACHINE


----------



## phatkix

all dope pics.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

A FEW MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE:

RIGHT HAND DRIVE, FULL UNDERCARRIAGE, 5 PUMPS WITH SCISSOR LIFT, FULL INTERIOR, CUSTOM PAINT, AND MUCH MORE TO LIST. 

LOOKING TO TRADE FOR AN IMPALA 58-64 OR G BODY OF EQUAL VALUE 


































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Long Roof

Got a little bit of work done on my truck... need to notch it though...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

WHATS UP MINI TRUCKERS?


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: cool thread.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> A FEW MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE:
> 
> RIGHT HAND DRIVE, FULL UNDERCARRIAGE, 5 PUMPS WITH SCISSOR LIFT, FULL INTERIOR, CUSTOM PAINT, AND MUCH MORE TO LIST.
> 
> LOOKING TO TRADE FOR AN IMPALA 58-64 OR G BODY OF EQUAL VALUE


[/quote]
[/quote]
TTT


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

[/quote]
TTT
[/quote]
love this fucken truck..wish i had something to trade :angry:


----------



## Long Roof

Didn't this truck used to be blue?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT
[/quote]
love this fucken truck..wish i had something to trade :angry:
[/quote]
THANKS BRO. ME TOO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 11 2008, 11:57 PM~10632695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't this truck used to be blue?
> *


YES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 10 2008, 06:18 PM~10625168
> *Got a little bit of work done on my truck...  need to notch it though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you gonna notch it homie go big,super c-notch and forget that damn bumpstop it just gets in the way,that and the shackles for the silverado to REALLY lay it to the low level


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 14 2008, 11:43 PM~10659278
> *if you gonna notch it homie go big,super c-notch and forget that damn bumpstop it just gets in the way,that and the shackles for the silverado to REALLY lay it to the low level
> *


I already took the bump stops out... I don't think I'm gonna notch it, until I bag it though.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

ANYBODY GOING TO THE DENVER LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW


----------



## SEVERED TIES

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 21 2008, 07:40 PM~10707694
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE DENVER LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW
> *


i'm gonna try and go


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@May 21 2008, 07:48 PM~10707790
> *i'm gonna try and go
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TAKING IF YOU DO GO


----------



## dimebagged

new michigan minitrucker here. bagged 98 s10. anyone else from mi. ? grand rapids area.


----------



## tahoehtp

any more pics?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Long Roof

You don't get much more mini then this... my homie's 1964 Datsun 320.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

new project


----------



## the GRINCH

*FOR SALE * featured april 08 mini truckin mag , upcoming street trucks feature , runs good cold a/c , pm me if interested


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz+Jun 3 2008, 04:03 PM~10789130-->
> 
> 
> 
> new project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 09:32 PM~10791801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE   featured april 08 mini truckin mag , upcoming street trucks feature , runs good cold a/c , pm me if interested
> *


buy this one and save time and money , 15k :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 08:32 PM~10791801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE   featured april 08 mini truckin mag , upcoming street trucks feature , runs good cold a/c , pm me if interested
> *


more pics


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 5 2008, 06:43 PM~10808529
> *more pics
> *


http://www.minitruckinweb.com/features/isu..._pup/index.html


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 5 2008, 11:10 PM~10809751
> *http://www.minitruckinweb.com/features/isu..._pup/index.html
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for posting tha link


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 5 2008, 09:24 PM~10809905
> *:biggrin: thanks for posting tha link
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I dig that thing!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 09:32 PM~10791801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE   featured april 08 mini truckin mag , upcoming street trucks feature , runs good cold a/c , pm me if interested
> *


<~~still have the issue!
good luck on the sale!


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 6 2008, 10:44 PM~10817176
> *<~~still have the issue!
> good luck on the sale!
> *


Still have the issue? It's not even that old... I got issues from the mid 90s.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 5 2008, 10:24 PM~10809905
> *:biggrin: thanks for posting tha link
> *


x2


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 5 2008, 10:24 PM~10809905
> *:biggrin: thanks for posting tha link
> *


whats all done to the suspension? all stock 6 lug?
im gettin ready to lay mine out
got any spots to hit up for parts?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jun 8 2008, 10:48 PM~10826453
> *whats all done to the suspension? all stock 6 lug?
> im gettin ready to lay mine out
> got any spots to hit up for parts?
> *


suspension , 2 pumps 3 batteries 
lays out on 20s watch for it in upcoming feature in street trucks 
we got all the weather strips from the dealership in charlotte , they got it for us , but of coarse everytime we called about it they said 4 more days , thats part of where the name came from 
pumps and all the batts are under the bed in the back , notice the 2 black plugs in the bed ? thats for checking fluid level in pumps without removing the bed 
we also bought another truck for parts 

good luck with yours


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 15 2008, 08:04 PM~10666154
> *I already took the bump stops out...  I don't think I'm gonna notch it, until I bag it though.
> *


:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## getto

some shots of my current project:"93" s10 doored on 18/20" combo, 2 pump 4 dump, 10s in front 16's out back power balls on rear, accumulators all around 3 batts 4 switches, fbss. shaved handles, blazer gate,antenna{might french one}blah blah


----------



## getto

a little better pic of it. lays stock blazer bumper, 








front is soooo close, but i will be able to drag the front, gets 17" and change locked up in back


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by getto_@Jun 9 2008, 12:12 PM~10829737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little better pic of it. lays stock blazer bumper,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front is soooo close, but i will be able to drag the front, gets 17" and change locked up in back
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I don't know why people sleep on those old blazer bumpers, they're the shit!


----------



## vengence

i think they would even look good on like a malibu wagon.....


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 9 2008, 07:21 PM~10833574
> *i think they would even look good on like a malibu wagon.....
> *


 :scrutinize: What would?


----------



## getto

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 9 2008, 12:23 AM~10826855
> *suspension , 2 pumps 3 batteries
> lays out on 20s watch for it in upcoming feature in street trucks
> we got all the weather strips from the dealership in charlotte , they got it for us , but of coarse everytime we called about it they said 4 more days , thats part of where the name came from
> pumps and all the batts are under the bed in the back , notice the 2 black plugs in the bed ? thats for checking fluid level in pumps without removing the bed
> we also bought another truck for parts
> 
> good luck with yours
> *


DUDE...4 MORE DAYS... fvckin dope!! WHAT A CLEAN ASS TRUCK, SHOWIN EM ALL HOW TO DO IT, WHEN I SAW THIS IN MINITRUCKIN I LOVED IT, YOUR TRUCKS ARE DOPE MAN...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Guest




----------



## getto

all locked up front and rear, i get around 16 7/8 in back i just say 17, about 9 1/2 in front over what factory height is, should do alright for rollin around.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

6-8 inch lift with 2500lb bags , faster aggressive response . 
Double wishbone independent dual link suspension on a sdime . :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Here are a cple Pics I took While in Cali!


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 14 2008, 08:20 AM~10868245
> *6-8 inch lift  with 2500lb bags , faster aggressive response .
> Double wishbone independent dual link suspension on a sdime .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more of this? shit is sick


----------



## --JUICE--




----------



## laydoutyota

nice full size


----------



## laydoutyota

heres my new mini


----------



## getto

awww fvck! your killin me! i was slated to do one as my next project, an 86 to be exact, i got the front clip lined up and everything..good luck hope it works out and if you bodydrop it be ready for ?? cause im plannin on doorin mine on 20/22 fcombo


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 10 2008, 12:44 PM~10838845
> *:scrutinize: What would?
> *


stock blazer front bumpers


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 20 2008, 07:19 PM~10916955
> *stock blazer front bumpers
> *


G-bodies are wider then S10s.


----------



## ialows10

got it all bagged now....still need to dress up the wiring ....


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by ialows10_@Jun 22 2008, 07:03 AM~10923973
> *got it all bagged now....still need to dress up the wiring  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

BUMP


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

Damn Dan didnt realize your shit got that high in the back..

Cmon next time you snap pictures.... LAY IT OUT..... Hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## ialows10

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 25 2008, 11:30 AM~10947456
> *Damn  Dan didnt realize your shit got that high in the back..
> 
> Cmon next time you snap pictures.... LAY IT OUT..... Hahahaha :biggrin:
> *




Loony-G has some really good pics of it hittin sides ............ :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

WHOS GOING TO DENVER?


----------



## DETACHED

yea ill admit it right now ive got two bagged rides, ones a mini suv & the other a fullsize suv. the 73 suburban & the 97 4dr jimmmy are both my current bagged rides the caddy is my newest toy and the rest are all old rides.. the bike is my lil brothers


















































and now the toys i currently have


----------



## Long Roof




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jun 14 2008, 11:10 PM~10871858
> *any more of this? shit is sick
> *





Just completed it , Ill post pics soon with a vid clip . The whole truck pancakes a few inches with No nitrogen . It uses only two viar compressors with only 1 1/2 parker valve per bag ported .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 2 2008, 07:18 PM~10999695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET bRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

ttt


----------



## 16474

Not a mini but a truck/Van

My boy jays crazy van..Very custom


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## 16474

I specialize in suspension work...
Lowriders 
Imports 
MiniTrucks
Golf Carts
Your moms wooden leg


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## LowRider_69

heres mine


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 4 2008, 05:57 AM~11011493
> *Not a mini but a truck/Van
> 
> My boy jays crazy van..Very custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Lac front is fucking clean props to your homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My 88 b2200 bagged all around. All nitorgen no compressors or tanks. 









Orange Voodoo my bagged 26" beach cruiser. Runs on co2 paintball can.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...








































































*FOR SALE 1999 NAVIGATOR "ALL SHOW" FEATURED IN LRM "PIMP JUICE"* 

CANDY PAINT,AIR BAGS 
4 15-INCH FOSGATE, 4 TV MONITORS, 2 FOSGATE AMPS, MOLDED (FIBER GLASS)
LAMBO FRONT DOORS, SUICIDE REAR, REMOTE POP LOCKS,
ALL GOLD 22 INCH WHEELS/LOW PRO TIRES


----------



## 16474

How much ?


----------



## CAMDIDDY

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 13 2008, 05:43 PM~11078935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Voodoo my bagged 26" beach cruiser. Runs on co2 paintball can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey what kind of bag is that and where did you get it?


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 4 2008, 05:57 AM~11011493
> *Not a mini but a truck/Van
> 
> My boy jays crazy van..Very custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



work is clean.... but id ont care for the front end conversion on the van... just looks goofy on there... IMO.. :biggrin:


----------



## 16474

Whats crazy is that van has been done for a long time... Before anyone was doing the conversion..
Truck has had 3 paint-jobs since then... Its not for everyone....Its Clean as hell...And Turns Heads


----------



## --JUICE--




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

DAMN SERVER!!


----------



## kjrsr2




----------



## hearse

the grill has the mesh shit from lowes :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Jul 15 2008, 11:04 AM~11093657
> *hey what kind of bag is that and where did you get it?
> *



they are mini firestone air bags. a friend of mine got them for me


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by kjrsr2_@Jul 19 2008, 05:56 AM~11126295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

anybody going to portland


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by kjrsr2_@Jul 19 2008, 07:56 AM~11126295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tight Ride Bro, where you comin outta?? Your Rid eis Right Hand Drive! First I've seen! :0


----------



## Long Roof




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 22 2008, 06:08 PM~11152544
> *Tight Ride Bro, where you comin outta?? Your Rid eis Right Hand Drive! First I've seen!  :0
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

FOR SALE PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## BigMandoAZ

ANY MINI'S HITTIN UP THIS EVENT? Got the invite from X-man, said under construction ok!!!!!!! Im rolling out the B-Duece from yuma 928 to the 619!!!!!!!


----------



## CAMDIDDY

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 19 2008, 11:28 AM~11127357
> *they are mini firestone air bags. a friend of mine got them for me
> *



DOES THAT SHAFT RUN THROUGH THE BAG? OR IS IT JUST THE UPPER AND LOWER MOUNTS. 
THINKIN ABOUT HOOKIN UP MY BEACH CRUISER. THANKS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 23 2008, 10:13 PM~11164271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE PM ME IF INTERESTED
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Jul 25 2008, 01:57 PM~11178901
> *DOES THAT SHAFT RUN THROUGH THE BAG? OR IS IT JUST THE UPPER AND LOWER MOUNTS.
> THINKIN ABOUT HOOKIN UP MY BEACH CRUISER. THANKS
> *



they are 2 small bags back to back. the bag sits on top of the shaft and the air line runs through. then they are both connected to a 1/4 tee.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

b
u
m
p


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## lowlow619

heres mine.


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

what size tires are on them... and how much you thinking?????


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

Aired Up
















Layed out


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Aug 2 2008, 01:49 AM~11240132
> *what size tires are on them... and how much you thinking?????
> *


225/50/15 and about 60 bucks


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

:biggrin: Wanna Ship them to me????? you got all 4????


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Aug 13 2008, 08:57 AM~11332225
> *:biggrin: Wanna Ship them to me????? you got all 4????
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 15 2008, 07:14 PM~11355394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## stuvy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8lcuU6p0ZM&feature=related

you boys have probably seen it before its not even mine just a fan of a few of your trucks


----------



## ghost-rider

IS THERE ANY MINI TRUCK WEBSITES WITH PICS OF TRUCKS?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 18 2008, 02:51 PM~11373003
> *IS THERE ANY MINI TRUCK WEBSITES WITH PICS OF TRUCKS?
> *


You try http://www.dropjawmag.com or http://www.hotridesmag.com or http://www.minitruckinweb.com/
I'm sure there are tons more


----------



## Long Roof

SoCalCustoms.com and MiniStyle.com


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 13 2008, 12:38 PM~11077079
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

my lil work truck.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 15 2008, 10:44 PM~11356509
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by eyeneff+Aug 18 2008, 01:50 PM~11373565-->
> 
> 
> 
> You try http://www.dropjawmag.com or http://www.hotridesmag.com or http://www.minitruckinweb.com/
> I'm sure there are tons more
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Long Roof_@Aug 20 2008, 12:14 PM~11393795
> *SoCalCustoms.com and MiniStyle.com
> *



THANX BRO :biggrin: SOME NICE TRUCKS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## ghost-rider




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## ghost-rider

WERE CAN I FIND MINI TRUCKS FOR SALE  :dunno:


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 1 2008, 04:31 PM~11491698
> *WERE CAN I FIND MINI TRUCKS FOR SALE    :dunno:
> *



streetsourcemag.com


----------



## foey

mautofied.com


----------



## tahoehtp

if you want the videos of truck check out truckintube.com
will find all sorts of trucks there....


----------



## AlwyzSumthin

ohiominitrucks.com can find some for sale


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## livnlow713

went to the bar saturday night to see the juan diaz fight and when i left sum1 had stolen the tailgate for my s10. Now im thinking of going with the cali combo and shaving the step. it has a sportside bed. but dont know cuz its my daily and dont know about putting a lot of money into it when im working on my dakota.


----------



## Bump

some of us cant stand having rides snappin serious parts driving down the road and taking out other cars and trucks. people think minitrucks are hacks because people dont say what should be said. things would get fixed if people gave the person shit for his mistakes. or her mistakes. i'm tired of seeing half assed work, not saying that dakota is, but it shouldnt be driving around with the possibility of snappin a driveshaft.


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Bump_@Sep 7 2008, 05:12 PM~11541114
> *some of us cant stand having rides snappin serious parts driving down the road and taking out other cars and trucks. people think minitrucks are hacks because people dont say what should be said. things would get fixed if people gave the person shit for his mistakes. or her mistakes. i'm tired of seeing half assed work, not saying that dakota is, but it shouldnt be driving around with the possibility of snappin a driveshaft.
> *


the dakota is getting a smaller drive shaft made and making a bigger tunnel tomake sure it dint happen again. It should be out soon. its taking so long to make sure everything is done right this time around. the first time i was just learning. New upper and lower control arms, re-working the rear to make sure it lays frame on 22s.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

FOR SALE 1999 NAVIGATOR "ALL SHOW" FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE "PIMP JUICE" 

CANDY PAINT,AIR BAGS 

4 15-INCH FOSGATE, 4 TV MONITORS, 2 FOSGATE AMPS, MOLDED (FIBER GLASS), BRAND NEW KENWOOD DASH (CD.DVD PLAYER) 

LAMBO FRONT DOORS, SUICIDE REAR, REMOTE POP LOCKS, 

ALL GOLD 22 INCH WHEELS/LOW PRO TIRES 

LESS THAN 50,000 ORIGINAL MILES

ORIGINALLY SELLING FOR $16,000 *BUT I CAN GET IT DOWN..REAL LOW*.....HIT ME UP ....562-253-6445

"OR MAKE AN OFFER, MAY TAKE TRADES"


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

.


----------



## impala_631

my67datsun520 :biggrin:


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Sep 12 2008, 04:36 AM~11583670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sick. those 26's or 28's?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Sep 12 2008, 02:36 AM~11583670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man im glad to see that fender covering the tire, someone posted the pic up before and there was a few of us bitchin about how ugly it looked with the cut out lol.


----------



## ghost-rider

anyone here selling a mini?
just asking... :dunno:


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## EAZY_510




----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 16 2008, 06:36 PM~11619967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That picture is tight.


----------



## hcoronado

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 14 2008, 01:01 AM~11597526
> *anyone here selling a mini?
> just asking... :dunno:
> *



I am considering selling mine :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 16 2008, 08:36 PM~11619967
> *
> 
> *


I really like that picture... nice effect


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 14 2008, 03:01 AM~11597526
> *anyone here selling a mini?
> just asking... :dunno:
> *


You try http://www.mautofied.com/ ?


----------



## 16474

I buy unfinished projects on the east coast if the price is right....
No candycoated shits 

Have something you want to dump ..email me i have cash in hand

I have a small shop in Albany building full show and street lowriders and customs...

We buy and sell lowriders as well


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Sep 21 2008, 03:45 AM~11656142
> *I buy unfinished projects on the east coast if the price is right....
> No candycoated shits
> 
> Have something you want to dump ..email me i have cash in hand
> 
> I have a small shop in Albany building full show and street lowriders and customs...
> 
> We buy and sell lowriders as well
> *


You interested in buyin a FULL TOP FACTORY 2WD CHEVY K5 BLAZER by chance


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 15 2008, 09:44 PM~11356509
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


With feelings like that- you really should jus keep em to yourself-- we aint the lil car wash car club that aint got no respect. We may be in coloRadO- but our bROthers are everywhere. SHOW SOME RESPECT


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 21 2008, 10:55 PM~11662260
> *With feelings like that- you really should jus keep em to yourself-- we aint the lil car wash car club that aint got no respect. We may be in coloRadO- but our bROthers are everywhere. SHOW SOME RESPECT
> *


I'm homies with some Rollerz. I just think someone did a shitty job on the wording of that pic. So, you need to chill.


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
My homies truck yesterday coming home from a show


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 02:11 AM~11662813
> *I'm homies with some Rollerz.  I just think someone did a shitty job on the wording of that pic.  So, you need to chill.
> *


MY BAD DAWG- I didnt even see that shit till I went bac and looked at it- My boy Ralph needs to go EDIT that shit IMEDIATELY-LOL
Again- my apologies dawg- I took yur remarks wrong. I didnt realize that pic was messed up- Im sure you can see where I was comin from now- right?


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2008, 12:56 PM~11665914
> *MY BAD DAWG- I didnt even see that shit till I went bac and looked at it-  My boy Ralph needs to go EDIT that shit IMEDIATELY-LOL
> Again- my apologies dawg- I took yur remarks wrong. I didnt realize that pic was messed up- Im sure you can see where I was comin from now- right?
> *


I understand man. We're cool.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 02:57 PM~11667293
> *I understand man.  We're cool.
> *


Cool


----------



## impala_631




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 22 2008, 07:46 PM~11670577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 279eR

:biggrin: MY 96 S-10


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Are there any truckers in this forum from phx, az?


----------



## double down

Code:


[img]http://i177.photobucket.com/album myspace.com/doubledowncus/w230/richard_man/albumhaha006.jpg[/img


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## double down

heres my nissan hardbody three wheelin on bags you dont need cylinders call me for more details at (951)928-5545 i can get a 64 to three wheel with out cutting holes in the trunk we are located in romoland ca so if you want it done right the first time give me a call


----------



## double down

the nissan got impounded for 3wheel on friday for 30 days.


----------



## montecarlo84

dam i hela want a mine truck especially a beddancer one either a mazda or nissan if there is one for sale hit me up


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by double down_@Sep 27 2008, 11:50 AM~11714054
> *the nissan got impounded for 3wheel on friday for 30 days.
> *


 :0 Those fuckers will probably charge you per day too huh?


----------



## eyeneff

Anyone in here going to Slamfest in Tampa next weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## flossin22s

both are doored


----------



## double down




----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by double down_@Oct 7 2008, 07:31 PM~11806678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wanna see this one 3 wheelin :biggrin:


----------



## CAMDIDDY

MAD LIFT!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by CAMDIDDY_@Oct 8 2008, 02:42 PM~11814300
> *MAD LIFT!
> *


Ya no doubt-- shit looks like its got bout 22- 24 inches of lift-- what is it DOUBLE DOWN? HOW MUCH??
and lets see some 3wheel pics


----------



## double down

http://www.myspace.com/doubledowncustoms


----------



## SWIPH

Ive got a 1966 Datsun mini truck for sale if anybody might be interested in it. Ill post some pics later if anyone wants to see it. I jus dont feel like goin through the hassle of findin them in my files and then loadin em up if nobody cares-LOL

I want 1500 for it-- and of course that means you gotta come get it
Im in Colorado-- the truck is damn near rust free- it has a golfball size hole in the drivers side floorboard and a dent in the drivers door-- NOTHIN MAJOR


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

heres my ride


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 13 2008, 11:21 AM~11849566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my ride
> *


Tiiight...


----------



## foey

nice, keep em coming people :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

i have been wanting to do a mini how hard is it to do a toyota 91-92 tacoma or a 90's hardbody nissan ?? i wana lay frame with at least a 20 inch rim


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Oct 23 2008, 01:40 PM~11952827
> *i have been wanting to do a mini how hard is it to do a toyota 91-92 tacoma or a 90's hardbody nissan ?? i wana lay frame with at least a 20 inch rim
> *


it's not that hard, the front you will need to either get this one conversion kit that makes your a arms like that of a toyota (for the nissan hb), or get the torsion brackets. 

look like this 








http://www.jpkustoms.com/catalog/images/unitorsion_2.jpg - just in case

You can lay nicely on 20's but you need to do some cutting of the inner fender area and chop off the stock bed tubs, replace them with the trailer tubs. You can get them for cheap though. The bag setup is the same as usual. For the rear I would do bags on link bars. That will give you some nice lift instead of bags on axle which is just leveling your rear. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Long Roof

Wow... this thread has never gotten to the third page before.


----------



## BlitZ




----------



## double down

on 24"


----------



## SWIPH

> it's not that hard, the front you will need to either get this one conversion kit that makes your a arms like that of a toyota (for the nissan hb), or get the torsion brackets.
> 
> What are you talkin bout- you are gonna have this guy all fucd up? CONVERSION KIT- jus make that bitch--- redrill your arms for the ball joint pattern of a toyota- and from the ball joints out it will be like a toyota-- SPINDLES HUB all that- which means 5lugs instead and thats the main purpose for changin anything to toyota- is to get it 5 lug- BUT THATS NOT WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO to lay it on 20s- people jus use to do that cause you could never get 6 lug wheels that would tuc- but that is far from the problem nowadays- they make wheels for days in 6lug- and keepin it 6 lug means you dont have to fuc with your rear end......


----------



## CAMDIDDY

> _Originally posted by double down_@Nov 13 2008, 09:19 PM~12151737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on 24"
> *



need to remove front fender wells and lay out that front end. shit would look tiiiiight


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by double down_@Nov 14 2008, 12:19 AM~12151737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on 24"
> *



looks familar?????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BUAT-PehfQ


----------



## Flamed360

mines bodydropped on 20s qnd never had an issue w driveshaft rubbin and the cabs not notched????


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

*for sale 24" 6-127 with 275/25r24 pirelli tires *


----------



## laydoutyota

it actually runs and drives soon to be bodydroped and body work finished /paint also


----------



## laydoutyota

heres some of my old toy draggin









and video


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by laydoutyota_@Nov 23 2008, 04:18 PM~12236204
> *heres some of my old toy draggin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and video
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 17 2008, 09:07 PM~12185528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 24" 6-127 with 275/25r24 pirelli tires
> *


ANYONE?


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

ah yes...........DRAGGING!!! haha


----------



## DETACHED

> _Originally posted by double down_@Nov 13 2008, 09:19 PM~12151737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on 24"
> *


that needs more than the fenders n shit moved, needs the brake booster to be swapped for a smaller one more than likely a 7" dual diaprham. also needs the uppers pie cut and the lowers stepped that will help it get down to earth you can make those fuckers lay body on a 24 but a lot of shit has to happen


----------



## REV. chuck

alot of nice trucks in here



i getting back into mini's myself i had an 89 mazda standard cab and yestarday my buddy showed me this brung back memorys i had to have it so we swapped 











im gonna repaint and do some bed work otherwise im leaving it alone nice clean and simple


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 27 2008, 05:50 PM~12276840
> *alot of nice trucks  in here
> i getting back into mini's myself    i had an 89 mazda standard cab  and yestarday  my buddy showed me this  brung back memorys i had to have it    so we swapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna repaint and do some bed work    otherwise im leaving it alone  nice clean and simple
> *


----------



## slammedtoys

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Nov 26 2008, 03:12 AM~12261705
> *that needs more than the fenders n shit moved, needs the brake booster to be swapped for a smaller one more than likely a 7" dual diaprham. also needs the uppers pie cut and the lowers stepped that will help it get down to earth you can make those fuckers lay body on a 24 but a lot of shit has to happen
> *


 Only way its going to lay on 4s is with Arms... and tons of mods.. buddy is doing his.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 27 2008, 05:50 PM~12276840
> *alot of nice trucks  in here
> i getting back into mini's myself    i had an 89 mazda standard cab  and yestarday  my buddy showed me this  brung back memorys i had to have it    so we swapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna repaint and do some bed work    otherwise im leaving it alone  nice clean and simple
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice chuck


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## EL RAIDER

not a mini :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

heres mine


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ




----------



## DETACHED

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Nov 28 2008, 09:27 PM~12285276
> *Only way its going to lay on 4s is with Arms... and tons of mods.. buddy is doing his.
> *


apperantly you dont know what stepping the lowers & pie cutting meens.


----------



## Mark

> it's not that hard, the front you will need to either get this one conversion kit that makes your a arms like that of a toyota (for the nissan hb), or get the torsion brackets.
> 
> What are you talkin bout- you are gonna have this guy all fucd up? CONVERSION KIT- jus make that bitch--- redrill your arms for the ball joint pattern of a toyota- and from the ball joints out it will be like a toyota-- SPINDLES HUB all that- which means 5lugs instead and thats the main purpose for changin anything to toyota- is to get it 5 lug- BUT THATS NOT WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO to lay it on 20s- people jus use to do that cause you could never get 6 lug wheels that would tuc- but that is far from the problem nowadays- they make wheels for days in 6lug- and keepin it 6 lug means you dont have to fuc with your rear end......
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you would at least point out that you need to gusset the lower arm, making it a A-arm by running some tube from the arm to the frame rail, making a mounting point because the rigidity of the torsion bar is gone. which is a big resin to buy a arm set.
> and its not "arms or the brackets". the brackets are a must and the arms are baller status if they come form "can do." :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## CAMbo35

heres my truck me and my buddy john jus welded up the tail gate and shaved hood squirters and antenna whole


----------



## vengence

nice


----------



## SlammdSonoma

amn cambo, didnt expect to see that damn thing over here. 

I dont have a mini, but i started off with one at one time. now i drag fullsizes.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 04:00 PM~12325686
> *not a mini  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A BAD MOFO


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 05:00 PM~12325686
> *not a mini  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Bro That's Tight!!! You should get some Custom Raiders Parts from us!! here some samples:

*Optima Battery Holder*


















































*
Matching Switch Plate!!*


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 6 2008, 06:51 AM~12351988
> *i thought you would at least point out that you need to gusset the lower arm, making it a A-arm by running some tube from the arm to the frame rail, making a mounting point because the rigidity of the torsion bar is gone. which is a big resin to buy a arm set.
> and its not "arms or the brackets". the brackets are a must and the arms are baller status if they come form "can do."  :biggrin:
> *


Ive hopped my mazdawg at 85 down the interstate-- never MADE IT into an A-ARM-- and never had any pROblems :biggrin: Ive never made any torsion bar trux arms into A-ARMS-- structurely there is no need for it- but it does look sic- like in the pics you PMd me.


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2008, 09:19 PM~12356596
> *amn cambo, didnt expect to see that damn thing over here.
> 
> I dont have a mini, but i started off with one at one time.  now i drag fullsizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN taht thing ugly!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what up brother from the south????


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2008, 09:19 PM~12356596
> *amn cambo, didnt expect to see that damn thing over here.
> 
> I dont have a mini, but i started off with one at one time.  now i drag fullsizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i kno man im usually to busi wastin my life away readin about all those sweet models haha :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 06:57 PM~12371800
> *Ive hopped my mazdawg at 85 down the interstate-- never MADE IT into an A-ARM-- and never had any pROblems :biggrin: Ive never made any torsion bar trux arms into A-ARMS-- structurely there is no need for it- but it does look sic- like in the pics you PMd me.
> *


WHATS UP SWIPH


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:29 PM~12394753
> *WHATS UP SWIPH
> *


What up bROther-- whats good wit ya


----------



## 16474

Anyone into minitrucks can appreciate this webpage: http://garageminiz.com
Crazy Japan Style... Poke around on this page.. these guys do some funny mods..

They are building body-dropped turbocharged drift trucks and shit


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer




----------



## P RIP Shorty

if the truck is slammed rite on the ground like that, can u lift it any ways besides the switches?? how would u tow it if it didnt start??? im wondering because i need to tow my truck thats slammed on the ground ( i dont think there is a tank hookd up to it either) got this truck no nothing baout it due to death in the family and need it towed asap but its sittin on the ground .... any one know???


----------



## DETACHED

2x4s works good but takes a while to do...


----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Dec 12 2008, 01:43 AM~12409245
> *2x4s works good but takes a while to do...
> *


this is my only optipon?? er drag the fuck out of it till its on the flatbed???


----------



## 16474

Did anyone check out the link i left>? those Japanese's are crazy MF's


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Dec 12 2008, 02:18 AM~12409163
> *if the truck is slammed rite on the ground like that, can u lift it any ways besides the switches?? how would u tow it if it didnt start??? im wondering because i need to tow my truck thats slammed on the ground ( i dont think there is a tank hookd up to it either) got this truck no nothing baout it due to death in the family and need it towed asap but its sittin on the ground .... any one know???
> *


if its got compressors and tanks and shit. you can jsut hook a battery charger or battery strait to the valves them selfs.. pos to pos and neg to neg!!! should lift it ull find the rite wires jsut mess with it a lil bit

if some one was smart enuff to hook up a nipple somewhere in line (for this type of situation) you can jsut hoo kit strait to a garage air tank or sumtin


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Dec 12 2008, 11:15 PM~12417583
> *if its got compressors and tanks and shit. you can jsut hook a battery charger or battery strait to the valves them selfs.. pos to pos and neg to neg!!! should lift it ull find the rite wires jsut mess with it a lil bit
> 
> if some one was smart enuff to hook up a nipple somewhere in line (for this type of situation) you can jsut hoo kit strait to a garage air tank or sumtin
> *


ive been thinking about doing that safety reasons


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Dec 11 2008, 09:32 PM~12406204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im really think bout body droppin my truck but then ill jus tare up rockers and bed sides when i drag it...but man that looks so sick


----------



## 16474




----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Dec 12 2008, 10:54 PM~12418460
> *im really think bout body droppin my truck but then ill jus tare up rockers and bed sides when i drag it...but man that looks so sick
> *


not if you drop it properly. mines dropped and wen i drag it the lowest part is my titanium blocks making the body fine not touching.. once in a hwile the front bumper hits only on hopping tho


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

[=CAMbo35,Dec 6 2008, 05:04 PM~12354120]
heres my truck me and my buddy john jus welded up the tail gate and shaved hood squirters and antenna whole
























[/quote]



nice truck :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

any of you fab your own gas tanks?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 8 2008, 05:39 PM~12371614
> *:0  :0  :0  Bro That's Tight!!!  You should get some Custom Raiders Parts from us!!  here some samples:
> 
> Optima Battery Holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching Switch Plate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get at me for a raiders switchplate!!!
i need one just like the one you posted... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
yup ima mega raiders fan as well


----------



## 16474

Tight work on the battery trays and switch-plates


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Dec 13 2008, 01:54 AM~12418460
> *im really think bout body droppin my truck but then ill jus tare up rockers and bed sides when i drag it...but man that looks so sick
> *


were going to body drop the mazda first then we can do urs  :biggrin:


----------



## P RIP Shorty

wheres the best place to get DOT approved air tanks?? and what would cause a small leak in a front bag?? pin hole somewere im thinking??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 12 2008, 09:27 AM~12409872
> *Did anyone check out the link i left>? those Japanese's are crazy MF's
> *


yea i checked some of em out some of those trucks were sick


----------



## double down

my video look and let me know what you think

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHn18WhueTI


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 11:35 PM~12396278
> *What up bROther-- whats good wit ya
> *


STILL TRYING TO SLANG THEM 24s. AND YOU


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Dec 14 2008, 07:26 PM~12428743
> *wheres the best place to get DOT approved air tanks?? and what would cause a small leak in a front bag?? pin hole somewere im thinking??
> *


AAC, the forum sponsor has DOT approved tanks.
http://www.airassisted.com/Air-Management-...2_49/index.html

The leak is probably not from the bag itself, more likely to be a fitting somewhere.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by double down_@Dec 14 2008, 09:02 PM~12429398
> *my video look and let me know  what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by double down_@Dec 14 2008, 09:02 PM~12429398
> *my video look and let me know  what you think
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHn18WhueTI
> *


some nice lookin 3s :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2008, 09:36 PM~12423723
> *any of you fab your own gas tanks?
> *


noone? :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2008, 09:55 PM~12429871
> *noone? :dunno:
> *


i think im jus gettin a fuel cell i was thinkin of makin a keg into one thou and i still might later on


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2008, 11:05 PM~12431412
> *i think im jus gettin a fuel cell i  was thinkin of makin a keg into one thou and i still might later on
> *


i think im going to build one wondering if i need any special sealent or coating inside or??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 15 2008, 12:07 AM~12431436
> *i think im going to build one  wondering if i need  any special sealent or coating inside or??
> *


they have a gas tank sealent i think ... im not for shur i think it really depends on wat ur makin it out of... i was messing with my dad and said i was going to make one out of a whiskey barrel :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2008, 11:48 PM~12431835
> *they have a gas tank sealent i think ... im not for shur i think it really depends on wat ur makin it out of... i was messing with my dad and said i was going to make one out of a whiskey barrel :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


sheet metal


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 15 2008, 12:53 AM~12431878
> *sheet metal
> *


well think about it motor cycle tanks are made from it


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 15 2008, 07:53 PM~12438728
> *well think about it motor cycle tanks are made from it
> *


i know u can build one but i was curios if there was a coating system for the inside or anything 

its all good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

and hey Rev check this out :cheesy: 
http://www.kbs-coatings.com/Auto-Fuel-Tank...Kit_p_7-34.html


----------



## REV. chuck

im looking for a slender behind the seat gas tank out of an old truck 

ive decided im going to put my gas tank back in the front of the bed and put my air tank and so forth in the compartment they built for the gas tank 

allowing me to have a bed again in the back of my truck


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 15 2008, 09:05 PM~12438898
> *im looking for a slender behind the seat gas tank out of an old truck
> 
> ive decided im going to put my gas tank back in the front of the bed  and put my air tank and so forth in the compartment they built for the gas tank
> 
> allowing me to have a bed again in the back of my truck
> *


sounds good to me


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 15 2008, 08:12 PM~12438991
> *
> sounds good to me
> *


yup rhinoline the sides and lay polished stainless steel on the bed floor


----------



## 16474

Try using 
http://www.jazproducts.com
Or









Why not get something that is clean looking too!!!

I hate that look.. old gas tank in bed


----------



## 16474

I used a cell in my first build (when i was 15)


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 16 2008, 08:13 AM~12443481
> *Try using
> http://www.jazproducts.com
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not get something that is clean looking too!!!
> 
> I hate that look.. old gas tank in bed
> *


i agree


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

nice pics!!!!


----------



## 16474

Not a mini but bad ass..body dropped


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 16 2008, 07:13 AM~12443481
> *Try using
> http://www.jazproducts.com
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not get something that is clean looking too!!!
> 
> I hate that look.. old gas tank in bed
> *


i agree with ya but by the time its rhinolined and all said and done you wont be able to see much of it anyway


----------



## SWIPH

> Not a mini but bad ass..body dropped
> 
> 
> I bet you are one of the people that voted to put lil imports bac in MINI TRUCCIN MAGAZINE :uh:
> 
> THESE ARE NOT MINI TRUX-- so take this pic and put it in the body dROpped section or somethin NOT IN HERE WITH MINI TRUCCERS. REAL MINI TRUCCERS DONT BUILD CIVICS- if they build civics- they are NOT a mini truccer


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 16 2008, 12:34 PM~12445958
> *i agree with ya  but by the time its rhinolined and all said and done  you wont be able to see much of it anyway
> *


And chuc- dont waste your money on one of these-- AS LONG AS you stic to your OG plan and make it out of sheetmetal and have ya boy weld it up- IT WILL LOOK GREAT. You can make a tank thats even cleaner lookin then these in a day- so stic to that plan- FUC THESE TANKS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

\


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 03:46 PM~12447046
> *And chuc- dont waste your money on one of these-- AS LONG AS  you stic to your OG plan and make it out of sheetmetal and have ya boy weld it up- IT WILL LOOK GREAT.  You can make a tank thats even cleaner lookin then these in a day- so stic to that plan- FUC THESE TANKS
> *


im trying to pick one of these up pretty cheap now mount against the cab wall of the bed


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 16 2008, 08:01 PM~12448997
> *im trying to pick one of these up pretty cheap now  mount against the cab wall of the bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good how many gallons is it? and where from/?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2008, 07:03 PM~12449019
> *looks good how many gallons is it? and where from/?
> *


im not sure 10 i believe craigslist 


bitch of it is i had 2 of them over the summer :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 16 2008, 08:06 PM~12449054
> *im not sure    10 i believe    craigslist
> bitch of it is i had 2 of them over the summer  :angry:
> *


wat u do with the ones u had>?>


----------



## DerbycityDave

:biggrin: 2 Members: DerbycityDave, Supaf|y in the Ky LOOKING FOR TRUCK


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2008, 11:11 PM~12451564
> *wat u do with the ones u had>?>
> *


probably took em to the scrapper


one was brand new too :angry:


----------



## bigwilllowkey

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2008, 05:49 PM~12448866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THIS PIC


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave+Dec 17 2008, 12:14 AM~12451616-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: 2 Members: DerbycityDave, Supaf|y in the Ky LOOKING FOR TRUCK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u lookin for one dave:? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 17 2008, 12:23 AM~12451733
> *probably took em to the scrapper
> one was brand new too  :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 dammm bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigwilllowkey_@Dec 17 2008, 03:26 AM~12453039
> *I LIKE THIS PIC
> *


yea i though so to i was lookin for the one where there only like 5 but they have a 4 lane highway jus sparkes everywhere


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2008, 06:02 PM~12449003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im lovin this color...damn!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2008, 11:29 PM~12461146
> *im lovin this color...damn!!
> *


i know i was to thats y when i seen it i was like i gotta share this truck its lighter then my cuttys tru blue its almost a blue cotten candy or a lite blueberry


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its almost a kandy color, or a pearl... :dunno:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

you dotnj know shit!!! haha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2008, 11:34 PM~12461210
> *its almost a kandy color, or a pearl... :dunno:
> *


i think a pearl its dosnt seem to have enought deepth in it to be a candy


----------



## QBKS

> Not a mini but bad ass..body dropped
> I bet you are one of the people that voted to put lil imports bac in MINI TRUCCIN MAGAZINE :uh:
> 
> THESE ARE NOT MINI TRUX-- so take this pic and put it in the body dROpped section or somethin NOT IN HERE WITH MINI TRUCCERS. REAL MINI TRUCCERS DONT BUILD CIVICS- if they build civics- they are NOT a mini truccer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he clearly said "not a mini" so why u being so hostile? Clairbee puts out sick rides and contributes positively to the air forum, so stop being a cuntface
Click to expand...


----------



## 16474

I love that box crew cab gmc...that thing is darth vader evil looking


----------



## double down




----------



## Pure Xtc

I Think I Just Bet a NUT! :0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 15 2008, 08:59 PM~12438813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hey Rev check this out  :cheesy:
> http://www.kbs-coatings.com/Auto-Fuel-Tank...Kit_p_7-34.html
> *



Looks like a VW BUG!! Nice..i got a 78' Rag!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 13 2008, 11:06 PM~12423888
> *get at me for a raiders switchplate!!!
> i need one just like the one you posted...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> yup ima mega raiders fan as well
> *



PM Sent!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

Awesome Pics Guys!!! Glad to see this Topic has Picked up again!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bigwilllowkey

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 18 2008, 10:37 PM~12472014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Think I Just Bet a NUT!  :0
> *


IAM LIKING THIS DUALLY


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

the dually is deffently one of my fav pics its sick :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 19 2008, 12:47 AM~12472170
> *Awesome Pics Guys!!! Glad to see this Topic has Picked up again!!   :biggrin:
> *


x2!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 19 2008, 10:14 AM~12474406
> *x2!
> *



i WISH i HAD MORE TIME TO WORK ON MINES!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 19 2008, 10:19 AM~12474437
> *i WISH i HAD MORE TIME TO WORK ON MINES!!!
> *


me 2 me 2 im jus stressing over 4 link now :0 never built one before but first for everthing lol :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Dec 18 2008, 12:38 AM~12463100
> *he clearly said "not a mini" so why u being so hostile? Clairbee puts out sick rides  and contributes positively to the air forum, so stop being a cuntface
> *


THE TITLE OF THIS TOPIC IS *MINI TRUCCERS*--- so he should have already know not to post it- FUC THAT HONDA. Ive seen plenty of unibodydropped hondas- theres a grip of civics layin flat on 20s- but they aint MINI TRUX- so start another topic and post em in there- THEY DONT BELONG IN HERE- jus like theyDONT BELONG In MT MAGAZINE


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 19 2008, 08:02 AM~12474341
> *the dually is deffently one of my fav pics its sick  :cheesy:
> *


would you believe the color of that is really a dark shade of green  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 19 2008, 12:53 PM~12475358
> *would you believe the color of that is really a dark shade of green   :biggrin:
> *


yea i can see a little shade of green its sick :cheesy:


----------



## 16474




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 20 2008, 04:21 PM~12483993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats insane


----------



## 16474

SWIPH

I didnt vote for compacts to be in minitruckin~~~~... But i do think a certain styling key comes from the minitruckin scene...... I started as a lowrider with a minitruck!!!! 
Many people cary it over into other areas... I consider myself more of a lowrider then anything else... But also think everyone should get along.. Most true builders respect ALL types of metal work and customization .... From someone excited about getting into the sport who only has a set of lowering blocks and springs on an s-10... Or the opposite... Full Trailer Queen's


----------



## clownen

that truck is badass


----------



## REV. chuck

anyone have pics of sliding rags FROM THE INSIDE trying to figure out whjat to do with this nasty looking thing


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 21 2008, 08:51 AM~12488639
> *SWIPH
> 
> I didnt vote for compacts to be in minitruckin~~~~... But i do think a certain styling key comes from the minitruckin scene...... I started as a lowrider with a minitruck!!!!
> Many people cary it over into other areas... I consider myself more of a lowrider then anything else... But also think everyone should get along.. Most true builders  respect ALL types of metal work and customization .... From someone excited about getting into the sport who only has a set of lowering blocks and springs on an s-10... Or the opposite... Full Trailer Queen's
> *


i agree


----------



## _BANDIT_

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 18 2008, 10:37 PM~12472014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Think I Just Bet a NUT!  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## _BANDIT_

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 20 2008, 02:21 PM~12483993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## _BANDIT_

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2008, 06:02 PM~12449003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

TtT


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 22 2008, 12:59 AM~12495966
> *anyone have pics of sliding rags  FROM THE INSIDE    trying to figure out whjat to do with this nasty looking thing
> *


ttt


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 21 2008, 06:51 AM~12488639
> *SWIPH
> 
> I didnt vote for compacts to be in minitruckin~~~~... But i do think a certain styling key comes from the minitruckin scene...... I started as a lowrider with a minitruck!!!!
> Many people cary it over into other areas... I consider myself more of a lowrider then anything else... But also think everyone should get along.. Most true builders  respect ALL types of metal work and customization .... From someone excited about getting into the sport who only has a set of lowering blocks and springs on an s-10... Or the opposite... Full Trailer Queen's*



OK- AND?????????

I know alot of little import people get ideas from MINI TRUCCIN-- and I can respect them buildin shit--- but I dont wanna see it in a mini truccin thread- start a new one- then for the peeps that dont wanna see it- WE DONT HAVE TO.. If people wanna see a unibodydROpped civic- then they can go into that thread- ITS REAL SIMPLE. and I knwo you mus be a LOWRIDER by thinkin you were gonna post thayt civic in here and hear any negativity about it.. I love all types of build--- Lowriders- Mini Trux- Hot rods- street rods- 4x4s- een some rat rod shit- IMPORTS I DONT HAVE NO LOVE FOR-- but once in a while I will say damn- that lil fuccin thing has had some nice work put in it.. 
And what was your point you were tryin to make with the part I highlighted in blue? what does that have to do with any of this


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

TTT


----------



## ghost-rider

ttt


----------



## drunk monkey

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 12:35 AM~12251037
> *ANYONE?
> *


have these sold ??????


----------



## SWIPH

CAIRFBEE- and SUPAFLY- Im stil waitin on a response to this- dont jus ignore- state how yall feel--Im really curious since yall both agree on CLAIRFBEES las statement-- dont jus leave this hangin-- I mean unless you are gonna post some more bullshit civic pics again..




> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 08:40 PM~12503180
> *OK- AND?????????
> 
> I know alot of little import people get ideas from MINI TRUCCIN-- and I can respect them buildin shit--- but I dont wanna see it in a mini truccin thread- start a new one- then for the peeps that dont wanna see it- WE DONT HAVE TO..  If people wanna see a unibodydROpped civic- then they can go into that thread- ITS REAL SIMPLE.  and I knwo you mus be a LOWRIDER by thinkin you were gonna post thayt civic in here and hear any negativity about it..  I love all types of build--- Lowriders- Mini Trux- Hot rods- street rods- 4x4s- een some rat rod shit- IMPORTS I DONT HAVE NO LOVE FOR-- but once in a while I will say damn- that lil fuccin thing has had some nice work put in it..
> And what was your point you were tryin to make with the part I highlighted in blue? what does that have to do with any of this
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 03:37 PM~12544730
> *CAIRFBEE- and SUPAFLY- Im stil waitin on a response to this- dont jus ignore- state how yall feel--Im really curious since yall both agree on CLAIRFBEES las statement-- dont jus leave this hangin-- I mean unless you are gonna post some more bullshit civic pics again..
> *


i think your being too uptight about it 

just let it go :cheesy:


----------



## flossin22s




----------



## flossin22s




----------



## flossin22s




----------



## flossin22s




----------



## bigwilllowkey

GOOD PICS POSTED FLOSSIN22'S THEM ARE SOME NICE PROJECTS THESE PICS MAKE ME WANNA GET ANOTHER TRUCK AND DO A BODY DROP.


----------



## SEVERED TIES

built by aron iha of severed ties


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Dec 31 2008, 04:34 PM~12572165
> *built by aron iha of severed ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 04:37 PM~12544730
> *CAIRFBEE- and SUPAFLY- Im stil waitin on a response to this- dont jus ignore- state how yall feel--Im really curious since yall both agree on CLAIRFBEES las statement-- dont jus leave this hangin-- I mean unless you are gonna post some more bullshit civic pics again..
> *



Is there really a reason to be that serious over somethin? To actually sit here and wait for a response? Come on now, we all know a civic is well...........a civic lol.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 3 2009, 01:56 AM~12591816
> *Is there really a reason to be that serious over somethin? To actually sit here and wait for a response? Come on now, we all know a civic is well...........a civic lol.
> *


It wasnt abut sittin there waitin-- jus like now I happen to pop in and see yur post-- well I popped in and seen neither one of them had shit to say..

ANd fuc ya- shit is serious to me - Ive been MINI TRUCCIN SINCE I WAS 10-- and fuccin imports drive me nuts when peeps try to compare them to Minis-- dont you remember the 1st time the featured a Civic in MIN TRUCCIN-- werent you like WHAT THE FUC IS THIS SHIT? Or did you say- wow cool-- now they are takin up feature spots in the mag? -- I dont give a fuc whatrs done to em- THEY ARE STILL CIVICS. If they like me so much- and want to see em- then start a thread jus for them- ITS NOT HARD TO UNDERSTAND..


----------



## Flamed360

-k


----------



## Flamed360

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 18 2008, 10:37 PM~12472014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Think I Just Bet a NUT!  :0
> *




Gotta Love them ACRO boys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 3 2009, 04:33 AM~12591948
> *It wasnt abut sittin there waitin-- jus like now I happen to pop in and see yur post-- well I popped in and seen neither one of them had shit to say..
> 
> ANd fuc ya-  shit is serious to me - Ive been MINI TRUCCIN SINCE I WAS 10-- and fuccin imports drive me nuts when peeps try to compare them to Minis-- dont you remember the 1st time the featured a Civic in MIN TRUCCIN-- werent you like WHAT THE FUC IS THIS SHIT? Or did you say- wow cool-- now they are takin up feature spots in the mag?  -- I dont give a fuc whatrs done to em- THEY ARE STILL CIVICS.    If they like me so much- and want to see em- then start a thread jus for them- ITS NOT HARD TO UNDERSTAND..
> *



Wow homie, wow. Really all I can say, I was kidding about being serious.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 4 2009, 12:35 AM~12599209
> *Wow homie, wow. Really all I can say, I was kidding about being serious.
> *


My bad then homie-- I jus hate imports tryin to slide thier way into the mini topics ANYWHERE--- not jus in here. They get plenty of attention-- they actualy get more attention then mini trucs do- I mean look at all the bullshit shows on TV about em-- so thats why it reall gets to me-- they dont even deserve half the attention mini should get-- mini are so undercredited its not even funny.. 
I mean think about it-- Mini trux got alot of influence from the hot rods and street rods- took it all to leves never imagined- and now hot rods and street rods get alot of influence fROm then mini trux- but the mini trux stilll dont get the credit for it- YA FEEL ME?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 4 2009, 01:50 AM~12599330
> *My bad then homie-- I jus hate imports tryin to  slide thier way into the mini topics ANYWHERE---  not jus in here.  They get plenty of attention-- they actualy get more attention then mini trucs do- I mean look at all the bullshit shows on TV about em-- so thats why it reall gets to me--  they dont even deserve half the attention mini should get-- mini are so undercredited its not even funny..
> I mean think about it-- Mini trux got alot of influence from the hot rods and street rods- took it all to leves never imagined- and now hot rods and street rods get alot of influence fROm then mini trux- but  the mini trux stilll dont get the credit for it- YA FEEL ME?
> *


you missed a few :cheesy:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

Let me break something down for you.


Why in the hell do you want mini truckin to get so big? get so known? get so popular?

Why so they can end up like the ricers do.......? Shit I know in my town cops pick on them, I always see them pulled over.




I don't know about you boss, but I for one don't wanna be fucked with by the cops. It's bad enough I took my truck out in 2007 for 2 weeks, got pulled over 4 times. All for nothin, just looking for something to right me up over..


I dunno bout you but I never wanna see minitruckin end up like a fast and the furious....

I do no bags and tanks and 4 links are a hell of alot more expensive than a fart can and intake.


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 4 2009, 03:20 AM~12599585
> *Let me break something down for you.
> Why in the hell do you want mini truckin to get so big? get so known? get so popular?
> 
> Why so they can end up like the ricers do.......? Shit I know in my town cops pick on them, I always see them pulled over.
> I don't know about you boss, but I for one don't wanna be fucked with by the cops. It's bad enough I took my truck out in 2007 for 2 weeks, got pulled over 4 times. All for nothin, just looking for something to right me up over..
> I dunno bout you but I never wanna see minitruckin end up like a fast and the furious....
> 
> I do no bags and tanks and 4 links are a hell of alot more expensive than a fart can and intake.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

:0


----------



## (ROLLIN)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 4 2009, 12:58 AM~12599389-->
> 
> 
> 
> you missed a few    :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THanks Chuc-- I was feelin like shit las night and jus typin in a hurry - Im glad to know you covered it for me though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 4 2009, 01:20 AM~12599585
> *Let me break something down for you.
> Why in the hell do you want mini truckin to get so big? get so known? get so popular?
> 
> Why so they can end up like the ricers do.......? Shit I know in my town cops pick on them, I always see them pulled over.
> I don't know about you boss, but I for one don't wanna be fucked with by the cops. It's bad enough I took my truck out in 2007 for 2 weeks, got pulled over 4 times. All for nothin, just looking for something to right me up over..
> I dunno bout you but I never wanna see minitruckin end up like a fast and the furious....
> 
> I do no bags and tanks and 4 links are a hell of alot more expensive than a fart can and intake.
> *


ITS NO ABOUT GETTIN SO BIG-KNOWN OR POPULAR- MINI TRUCCIN IS JUS FINE-- all I said is that MINI TRUCCIN doesnt get the credit deserved for half of whats goin on in the custom world  

MINI WILL NEVER END UP LIKE RICERS. We dont even act like them dumb fucs-- thats the reason they get fucced wit- thats why they have so many pROblems- thats why alot of our shows are ruined - BECAUSE OF THEM ACTIN LIKE DUMB FUCS DOIN DUMB SHIT!.

On another not-- REAL MINI TRUCCIN WILL NEVER END UP LIKE THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS-- ONLY THE FAKE ASS WANNABEES- thats why we cant be lettin them civic pics come close to our topis- those fake asses can keep em on thier bedROom walls


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 4 2009, 02:48 PM~12602257
> *THanks Chuc-- I was feelin like shit las night and jus typin in a hurry - Im glad to know you covered it for me though :biggrin:
> ITS NO ABOUT GETTIN SO BIG-KNOWN OR POPULAR- MINI TRUCCIN IS JUS FINE-- all I said is that MINI TRUCCIN doesnt get the credit deserved for half of whats goin on in the custom world
> 
> MINI WILL NEVER END UP LIKE RICERS. We dont even act like them dumb fucs-- thats the reason they get fucced wit- thats why they have so many pROblems- thats why alot of our shows are ruined - BECAUSE OF THEM ACTIN LIKE DUMB FUCS DOIN DUMB SHIT!.
> 
> On another not-- REAL MINI TRUCCIN WILL NEVER END UP LIKE THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS-- ONLY THE FAKE ASS WANNABEES- thats why we cant be  lettin them civic pics come close to our topis- those fake asses can keep em on thier bedROom walls
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Flamed360

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 4 2009, 01:48 PM~12602257
> *THanks Chuc-- I was feelin like shit las night and jus typin in a hurry - Im glad to know you covered it for me though :biggrin:
> ITS NO ABOUT GETTIN SO BIG-KNOWN OR POPULAR- MINI TRUCCIN IS JUS FINE-- all I said is that MINI TRUCCIN doesnt get the credit deserved for half of whats goin on in the custom world
> 
> MINI WILL NEVER END UP LIKE RICERS. We dont even act like them dumb fucs-- thats the reason they get fucced wit- thats why they have so many pROblems- thats why alot of our shows are ruined - BECAUSE OF THEM ACTIN LIKE DUMB FUCS DOIN DUMB SHIT!.
> 
> On another not-- REAL MINI TRUCCIN WILL NEVER END UP LIKE THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS-- ONLY THE FAKE ASS WANNABEES- thats why we cant be  lettin them civic pics come close to our topis- those fake asses can keep em on thier bedROom walls
> 
> *




Arent you building a dually??? not a mini in my book bro!!!


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

less arguing and more pics


----------



## little chris

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Jan 4 2009, 04:44 PM~12603671
> *Arent you building a dually??? not a mini in my book bro!!!
> *


Boy- arent you a smart one huh. Jus cause im baggin and body dROppin my dually dont mean Im buildin it by any means. My dually is my DAILY DRIVEN WORK TRUC-- its got a Lincoln Ranger Portable in the bed of it. Ive been mini truccin since you was pRObably in diapers  

Dont try and clown on me when you dont know shit-- Im buildin many things- 
my 86 B2000 has *3600lb bags in the fROnt*( fROm bac in 2003-- go ask BOB Grant bout em  -- and an IRS - stretched EXcab(  ) long bed with suicide doors and a small bloc and much much more- 
and this truc isnt even my priority-- ive been buildin it for a long time jus taken my time with it. When it was out in 2003-- it was doin a 3 foot REAR 3WHEEL - ask anybody that was at MINI TRUC NATS in PIGEON FORGE TN

And if you dont like mazdas- cool-- Ive got a small bloc 75 Luv--
and if you still wanna hate on my mini truccin blood- I jus sold my 66 Datsun.

NOW-- enough of you tryin to hate and get on with this topic- cause Im not one to talk about things Im buildin or owned- or still own.- I cant believe I even said this much this time


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 4 2009, 05:13 PM~12603930
> *less arguing and more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wanna see it on the roccers homie-- I know you got some-- dont be greedy :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 4 2009, 10:31 PM~12605547
> *I wanna see it on the roccers homie-- I know you got some-- dont be greedy :biggrin:
> *



sadly i don't truck is still in the same shape it is in those pics. havn't touched it since i brought it home from the bodyshop a year ago


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 4 2009, 08:01 PM~12605924
> *sadly i don't truck is still in the same shape it is in those pics. havn't touched it since i brought it home from the bodyshop a year ago
> *



I know how that goes- Ive had my mazdawg apart since after mini nats in 2003--- jus doin little by little for the past 5 years. SOmetimes things jus take time- especialy when ya got like 10 other pROjects :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

i cant wait to get shop space to tear mine down :uh: 

picked up some goodies at a yard today


----------



## SWIPH

> i cant wait to get shop space to tear mine down :uh:
> 
> picked up some goodies at a yard today
> [/quote
> 
> What did ya pic up homie--- some good shit or what??


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

Man you take this shit way to seriously.



What credit does minitruckin need? Seriously. Why does it have to be well known like a ricer is, thats what I'm gathering from you....

It's not about what your building or if your the first one to do this or that, because those people are always cocky as fuck. With that being said why I'm doing a 83 mazda. It's about the shows you go to, the cruise in's you go to with your boys and have a great time shootin the shit and chillin. That's minitruckin to me. I've seen so many minitruckers help each other out, it's like a huge family. I've seen guys blow bags on the highway and stop and see 5 other guys already there trying to get him home....

My boy at havoc was unloading his truck off the trailor, one of the ramps slipped his truck rolled off it and it was stuck there not moving. Without hesistation 20 other guys came outta no were and helped pick the truck up and move it.

With that being said, why I stick with minitrucking, and will always support it. Even with the bullshit AIM ad's in the magazine.


Sorry to get all father time, but minitruckin is fine were it's at. If it hits the level at the ricer stage shit, I might just have to trailor my truck to some cruise in's lmfao.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 4 2009, 08:30 PM~12606319
> *Man you take this shit way to seriously.
> What credit does minitruckin need? Seriously. Why does it have to be well known like a ricer is, thats what I'm gathering from you....
> 
> It's not about what your building or if your the first one to do this or that, because those people are always cocky as fuck. With that being said why I'm doing a 83 mazda. It's about the shows you go to, the cruise in's you go to with your boys and have a great time shootin the shit and chillin. That's minitruckin to me. I've seen so many minitruckers help each other out, it's like a huge family. I've seen guys blow bags on the highway and stop and see 5 other guys already there trying to get him home....
> 
> My boy at havoc was unloading his truck off the trailor, one of the ramps slipped his truck rolled off it and it was stuck there not moving. Without hesistation 20 other guys came outta no were and helped pick the truck up and move it.
> 
> With that being said, why I stick with minitrucking, and will always support it. Even with the bullshit AIM ad's in the magazine.
> Sorry to get all father time, but minitruckin is fine were it's at. If it hits the level at the ricer stage shit, I might just have to trailor my truck to some cruise in's lmfao.
> *


I dont even see how you think I want it to be anything like RICERS-- you mus be stuc wit the way you think-- cause I aint said one thing that says-
IT NEEDS TO BE MORE LIKE RICERS.. You keep sayin this dumb shit to me- but where are you gettin it fROm?? quote me somewhere--do somethin so I can try and understand you-- cause it aint makin no sense.


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

Let me rephrase myself, the way you type it makes it sound that way.....


But i'm done, I was joking about being so serious. lol


On with the pics.


----------



## REV. chuck

> i cant wait to get shop space to tear mine down :uh:
> 
> picked up some goodies at a yard today
> [/quote
> 
> What did ya pic up homie--- some good shit or what??
> 
> 
> 
> just an actuator and an extra shifter  :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 5 2009, 12:00 PM~12611203
> *just an actuator  and an extra  shifter      :cheesy:
> *




WHats the actuator gonna be used for?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 01:05 PM~12611236
> *WHats the actuator gonna be used for?
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 5 2009, 12:11 PM~12611294
> *:0
> *


How bout to make you muffler stic out further when a civic pulls up to you :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 04:48 PM~12613241
> *How bout to make you muffler stic out further when a civic pulls up to you :biggrin:
> *


im considering getting rid of my header to make it quieter actually


----------



## Flamed360

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 4 2009, 07:23 PM~12605468
> *Boy- arent you a smart one huh. Jus cause im baggin and body dROppin my dually dont mean Im buildin it by any means. My dually is my DAILY DRIVEN WORK TRUC-- its got a Lincoln Ranger Portable in the bed of it.  Ive been mini truccin since you was pRObably in diapers
> 
> Dont try and clown on me when you dont know shit-- Im buildin many things-
> my 86 B2000 has 3600lb bags in the fROnt( fROm bac in 2003-- go ask BOB Grant bout em  -- and an IRS - stretched EXcab(  ) long bed with suicide doors and a small bloc and much much more-
> and this truc isnt even my priority-- ive been buildin it for a long time jus taken my time with it. When it was out in 2003-- it was doin a 3 foot REAR 3WHEEL - ask anybody that was at MINI TRUC NATS in PIGEON FORGE TN
> 
> And if you dont like mazdas- cool-- Ive got a small bloc 75 Luv--
> and if you still wanna hate on my mini truccin blood-  I jus sold my 66 Datsun.
> 
> NOW-- enough of you tryin to hate and get on with this topic- cause Im not one to talk about things Im buildin or owned- or still own.- I cant believe I even said this much this time
> *



hey homie, u are way to defensive, does it matter how long sum1 has been into it?? hell ive owned a mini since i was 16 and traveld the country w my truck in tow many show seasons. and yes its bodydropped......


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Jan 5 2009, 04:38 PM~12613714
> *hey homie, u are way to defensive, does it matter how long sum1 has been into it?? hell ive owned a mini since i was 16 and traveld the country w my truck in tow many show seasons.  and yes its bodydropped......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU TRIED TALKIN SHIT-- and now you come at me with the DEFENSIVE BULLSHIT-- come on now fool- jus admit you stuc your foot in ya mouth by tryin to call me out with my dually and not nowin shit about me


Oh yeah-- and DAKOTAS ARENT MINIS-- they are a MIDSIZE.  

I aint tryin to say your truc aint sic-- its way nasty-- but dont try and talk shit then post this.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:09 PM~12614565
> *YOU TRIED TALKIN SHIT-- and now you come at me with the DEFENSIVE BULLSHIT--  come on now fool- jus admit you stuc your foot in ya mouth by tryin to call me out with my dually and not nowin shit about me
> Oh yeah-- and DAKOTAS ARENT MINIS-- they are a MIDSIZE.
> 
> I aint tryin to say your truc aint sic-- its way nasty-- but dont try and talk shit then post this.
> *



even i think your being kinda petty swiph and you know your the layitlow homie man


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 5 2009, 07:02 PM~12615207
> *even i think your being kinda petty swiph and you know your the layitlow homie  man
> *


REV-- fuc these fake ass ****** that be tryin to hate on me for not likin CIVICS
MY WHOLE POINT WAS ALL ABOUT NOT HAVIN CIVICS POSTED IN THE MINI TRUX TOPIC-- THATS WHAT IT COMES DOWN TO. 

PETTY OR NOT_- FUC ****** THAT BE HATIN AND TRYIN TO CLOWN


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 10:57 PM~12617801
> *REV-- fuc these fake ass ****** that be tryin to hate on me for not likin CIVICS
> MY WHOLE POINT WAS ALL ABOUT NOT HAVIN CIVICS POSTED IN THE MINI TRUX TOPIC-- THATS WHAT IT COMES DOWN TO.
> 
> PETTY OR NOT_- FUC ****** THAT BE HATIN AND TRYIN TO CLOWN
> *


that dakotas a bad ass truck


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Slammed83Mazda

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 11:57 PM~12617801
> *REV-- fuc these fake ass ****** that be tryin to hate on me for not likin CIVICS
> MY WHOLE POINT WAS ALL ABOUT NOT HAVIN CIVICS POSTED IN THE MINI TRUX TOPIC-- THATS WHAT IT COMES DOWN TO.
> 
> PETTY OR NOT_- FUC ****** THAT BE HATIN AND TRYIN TO CLOWN
> *



No one is hating on you, so don't try to make your ego even bigger than what it is.....Please show me who's hating on you, and who's being fake.

I bullshit all the time with people, about how some people take the internet to serious. Example: You.



So what a honda was in mintruckin, jesus christ. The whole fucking world is gonna end now. :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 6 2009, 12:28 AM~12619387
> *No one is hating on you, so don't try to make your ego even bigger than what it is.....Please show me who's hating on you, and who's being fake.
> 
> I bullshit all the time with people, about how some people take the internet to serious. Example: You.
> So what a honda was in mintruckin, jesus christ. The whole fucking world is gonna end now. :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


I was actualy refferin to FLAMIN360 with his shot at tryin to clown with his dually comment.


And as far as takin the internet to serious- YOU JUMPED IN ON SOMETHIN THAT HAD NOTHIN TO DO WITH YOU-- and started yappin- so get real with the ego bullshit


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 5 2009, 10:02 PM~12617876
> *that dakotas a bad ass truck
> *


I said the daota was sic- go bac and read Chuc- but the other thing I said was ITS NOT A MINI- and hes the one tryin to clown on my workin on my dually-- thats funny to me- cause he posted up a MIDSIZE truc..


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 03:12 AM~12619612
> *I was actualy refferin to FLAMIN360 with his shot at tryin to clown with his dually comment.
> And as far as takin the internet to serious- YOU JUMPED IN ON SOMETHIN THAT HAD NOTHIN TO DO WITH YOU-- and started yappin- so get real with the ego bullshit
> *



I jumped in on a forum, your making a open statement on a world wide forum, that entitles anyone to comment with there own opinion. Send a private message if you didn't want anyone to comment on it.


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

Victors C10


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

Scottys sonoma, example on why you don't need big wheels to look good.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 02:14 AM~12619623
> *I said the daota was sic- go bac and read Chuc- but the other thing I said was ITS NOT A MINI- and hes the one tryin to clown on my workin on my dually-- thats funny to me- cause he posted up a MIDSIZE truc..
> *


as long as theyr bad ass rides who cares what it is


----------



## SlammdSonoma

how do u live with youself with all this bullshit drama? just fuckin drop it. Ride what ya got.... :uh:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 6 2009, 12:04 PM~12622167
> *I jumped in on a forum, your making a open statement on a world wide forum, that entitles anyone to comment with there own opinion. Send a private message if you didn't want anyone to comment on it.
> *


I said that due to the fact you mentioned some ego bullshit-- I could have cared less bout you postin somethin-- but dont try and talk shit and not think i aint gonna say somethin to you bout it. 
You can go ahead and reply if you want-- I dont even wanna waste my breathe anymore- I feel lie Im arguin with my babies mama that has to have the las word.

But since were in here postin our midsize and fullsize pics-- here ya go








layed on 24s :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 4 2009, 07:13 PM~12603930
> *less arguing and more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 OMG!!! It's the Mystical Unicorn!!!! I thought those only appeared in Dreams and Fair Tails!!!! It's Real!!! It's Real!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 01:51 PM~12622486
> *-- I dont even wanna waste my breathe
> *


what, you mumbling while you type? :biggrin: playing


----------



## ialows10

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 02:09 PM~12622206
> *as long as theyr bad ass rides  who cares what it is
> *



x2.......


----------



## Flamed360

yes a kota is a midsize, but they are still minitrucks bro, they get mag coverage all the time in MT, a dually wont. i really could care less cause i was just fuckin w u, sumthin you seem to do ALOT on here, prime example of sum1 who can dish it out and not take it. btw box chevy crewcab duallys are tight....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 02:09 PM~12622206
> *as long as theyr bad ass rides  who cares what it is
> *


x2

i say if its a truck its on air and looks good post it jus quite bitchin im tired of comin in this thread thinkin hey someone posted somemore truck insteads its all bitchin and whining jus drop it and lets get back to truckin! :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Jan 6 2009, 08:19 PM~12626210
> *yes a kota is a midsize, but they are still minitrucks bro, they get mag coverage all the time in MT, a dually wont. i really could care less cause i was just fuckin w u, sumthin you seem to do ALOT on here, prime example of sum1 who can dish it out and not take it. btw box chevy crewcab duallys are tight....
> *


which is why im currently seeking one :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Flamed360+Jan 6 2009, 07:19 PM~12626210-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes a kota is a midsize, but they are still minitrucks bro, they get mag coverage all the time in MT, a dually wont. i really could care less cause i was just fuckin w u, sumthin you seem to do ALOT on here, prime example of sum1 who can dish it out and not take it. btw box chevy crewcab duallys are tight....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHen Im playin around- I use the dumb lil smiley faces to show expression-- when Im not- I make sure you know Im not--- so if you would have showed some kind of expression-- I would have taken it that way- without any-- I take it serious- like you talkin shit- and the way you jumped in- I took it like you was talkin shit..
> As far as dishin it out and not bein able to take it-- you way off trac--- I love shit talkin- and I love it even more when ****** try and talk shit-.it makes me laugh when its all fun and games
> 
> for example--- look at MARK-- hes talkin shit- and messin aROund-- and its all fun and games-- now if the :biggrin: wasnt there- I would take it as str8 shit talkin and have to tell him FUC YOU TO--
> but it aint like that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mark_@Jan 6 2009, 05:09 PM~12624981
> *what, you mumbling while you type?  :biggrin:  playing
> *


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 07:49 PM~12626519
> *which is why im currently seeking one  :cheesy:
> *


I love mine-- wouldnt trade it for any other body style :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 6 2009, 07:24 PM~12626272
> *x2
> 
> i say if its a truc its on air and looks good post it jus quite bitchin im tired of comin in this thread thinkin hey someone posted somemore truck insteads its all bitchin and whining jus drop it and lets get back to truckin!  :0
> *


TRUC IS THE KEYWORD THERE--- thats what this all started over


----------



## REV. chuck

ill get one


----------



## REV. chuck

for swiph


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 07:58 PM~12626650
> *for swiph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Id rather see a stoc 2wd S-10 Blazer in a bacyard goin to waste as a chiccen coupe then to see someone turn it into an inbred civic :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 09:07 PM~12626785
> *Id rather see a stoc 2wd S-10 Blazer in a bacyard goin to waste as a chiccen coupe then to see someone turn it into an inbred civic :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


i knew youd like that


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 08:10 PM~12626825
> *i knew youd like that
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 09:16 PM~12626913
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


i aint smiling

you know what that means :angry: 

































































:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 08:19 PM~12626952
> *i aint smiling
> 
> you know what that means  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


YA- that mean I know you to well and dont need to sweat it  :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## REV. chuck

check this out


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 09:53 PM~12626579
> *TRUC IS THE KEYWORD THERE--- thats what this all started over
> *


yea i can feel u there but it was really enought to drag it on this long thats my only deal


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 10:52 PM~12627386
> *check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a body droped dually is wat i consider sick as fock!


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 6 2009, 09:55 PM~12627426
> *a body droped dually is wat i consider sick as fock!
> *


its an s10


----------



## themadmexican

anybody got a set of headers for a toyota 22r?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 08:52 PM~12627386
> *check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love 4dr Blazers-- but I sure like this alot more :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 09:00 PM~12627491
> *its an s10 blazer
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 10:22 PM~12627798
> *I love 4dr Blazers-- but I sure like this alot more :biggrin:
> *


i know where u can get a dime blazer nice truck too


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 09:24 PM~12627848
> *i know where u can get a dime blazer  nice truck  too
> *


Ive got to many cars and trux right now-- but out of curiosity of course-- is it a 4dr factory 2wd??


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jan 6 2009, 09:18 PM~12627760
> *anybody got a set of headers for a toyota 22r?
> *


LC ENGINEERING


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 10:27 PM~12627890
> *Ive got to many cars and trux right now-- but out of curiosity of course-- is it a 4dr factory 2wd??
> *


yup


i have something he wants and u have something i want


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 09:32 PM~12627971
> *yup
> i have something he wants and u have something i want
> *


Aint no way I would give up my dually for a blazer-- 
sorry chuc :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 10:35 PM~12627994
> *Aint no way I would give up my dually for a blazer--
> sorry chuc :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

its nice tho clean as fuck too


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 09:49 PM~12628229
> *:0
> 
> its nice tho    clean as fuck too
> *


you couldnt give me 1 that is body dROpped layed on 22s with fast bags and a small bloc for my dually  :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 11:01 PM~12628414
> *you couldnt give me 1 that is body dROpped layed on 22s with fast bags and a small bloc for my dually   :biggrin:
> *



what about this one and a 383 :0


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jan 6 2009, 10:01 PM~12628414-->
> 
> 
> 
> you couldnt give me 1 that is body dROpped layed on 22s with fast bags and a small bloc for my dually   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 10:25 PM~12628736
> *what about this one and a 383  :0
> *



:no: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 11:35 PM~12628901
> *:no:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


495 hp motor only :dunno:


built by yours truely


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jan 6 2009, 10:01 PM~12628414-->
> 
> 
> 
> you couldnt give me 1 that is body dROpped layed on 22s with fast bags and a small bloc for my dually   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 10:41 PM~12628998
> *495 hp  motor only    :dunno:
> built by yours truely
> *



BODY dROp? 22s? fast Bags? :biggrin: 



I LOVE MY DUALLY CHUC-- it would take alot.
Plus its my work truc- I need it-- My portable gets mounted in the fROnt of the bed.


But how bout this- I will see what I can do about findin one-- and then we can make a deal happen :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 12:04 AM~12629271
> *BODY dROp? 22s? fast Bags?  :biggrin:
> I LOVE MY DUALLY CHUC-- it would take alot.
> Plus its my work truc- I need it-- My portable gets mounted in the fROnt of the bed.
> But how bout this- I will see what I can do about findin one-- and then we can make a deal happen :biggrin:
> *


i found a few already was just fucking with ya


u dont want that 383 anyway its been sitting a few years would need all new seals before you could run it 


i built it and never did anything with it :dunno:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

I love this thread and it's seriousness.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 7 2009, 12:53 AM~12629775
> *I love this thread and it's seriousness.
> *


it is all that is awesome


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 11:14 PM~12629384
> *i found  a few already  was just fucking with ya
> u dont want that 383 anyway  its been sitting a few years  would need all new seals  before you could run it
> i built it and never did anything with it  :dunno:
> *



Ill take it as a CHRISTmas present if you aint doin nothin with it- Im sure my 75Luv could use a fresh small bloc :biggrin:


----------



## Flamed360

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 07:50 PM~12626529
> *WHen Im playin around- I use the dumb lil smiley faces to show expression-- when Im not- I make sure you know Im not--- so if you would have showed some kind of expression-- I would have taken it that way- without any-- I take it serious- like you talkin shit- and the way you jumped in- I took it like you was talkin shit..
> As far as dishin it out and not bein able to take it-- you way off trac---  I love shit talkin- and I love it even more when ****** try and talk shit-.it makes me laugh when its all fun and games
> 
> for example--- look at MARK-- hes talkin shit- and messin aROund-- and its all fun and games-- now if the  :biggrin:  wasnt there- I would take it as str8 shit talkin and have to tell him FUC YOU TO--
> but it aint like that.
> *



AHHH i see now, on that note go loosen up your skirt sally :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Jan 7 2009, 02:30 PM~12634426
> *AHHH i see now, on that note go loosen up your skirt sally :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I need ya girl to unloc her legs fROm around me 1st :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 09:28 PM~12627899
> *LC ENGINEERING
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jan 7 2009, 04:04 PM~12635361
> *:thumbsup:
> *


YA-- them boys be doin some nasty Yota motor shit


----------



## Flamed360

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 02:35 PM~12634501
> *I need ya girl to unloc her legs fROm around me 1st :biggrin:
> *



shouldnt have a problem gettin em open, my babys gonna be comin out ne day now :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

EEEEEEEEEEEEW SWIPHS GONNA BE COVERED IN HER BLOODY SHOW :0


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Jan 7 2009, 06:51 PM~12636969
> *shouldnt have a problem gettin em open, my babys gonna be comin out ne day now :biggrin:
> *


I hope it doesnt have a dent in its head :biggrin: 

If I would have known ahead of time i would have been more gentle :biggrin: 




I like that wagon you got-- looks like its worth every bit of 5grand


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2009, 06:58 PM~12637058
> *EEEEEEEEEEEEW SWIPHS GONNA BE COVERED IN HER BLOODY SHOW  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ialows10

This one is for sale




some homies I roll with










































































mine


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 08:59 PM~12637072
> *I hope it doesnt have a dent in its head :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 
Ya'll are some fools :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by ialows10_@Jan 8 2009, 05:44 PM~12644857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for sale
> some homies I roll with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mini trucks? I though this was the civic thread.  :biggrin:


----------



## ialows10

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 8 2009, 06:34 PM~12645256
> *Mini trucks? I though this was the civic thread.    :biggrin:
> *



hahaha now thats funny........ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit dan. why arent some of those guys with A.I.?


----------



## ialows10

Im working on them


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ialows10_@Jan 8 2009, 04:44 PM~12644857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for sale
> some homies I roll with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice rides


----------



## ialows10

A few club memders minis




















few more of some homies minis



































































and a snow mini


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ialows10_@Jan 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12647041
> *A few club memders minis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few more of some homies minis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a snow mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the s10 i posted the frame work of earlier?


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 04:21 PM~12635560
> *YA-- them boys be doin some nasty Yota motor shit
> *


yeah i noticed that shit, i'm already going to put some shit on order. fuck i'm eyeballing one of them pro-street long blocks.


----------



## ialows10

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 8 2009, 09:49 PM~12647077
> *is that the s10 i posted the frame work of earlier?
> *



theres 3 s10 in those pics what one?

my guess would be no


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ialows10_@Jan 9 2009, 07:59 AM~12651257
> *theres 3 s10 in those pics what one?
> 
> my guess would be no
> *


the dually probably not that frame work was blue 

any pics of the frame work under that s10?


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by ialows10_@Jan 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12647041
> *A few club memders minis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few more of some homies minis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a snow mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the dully'ed green one is for sale. I think $18gs or something.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit its worth every penny too. Awesome ass truck inside & out!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2009, 11:31 PM~12659002
> *damnit its worth every penny too.  Awesome ass truck inside & out!
> *


it looks kick ass in pictures but i have a feeling it looks strange in person 

not bad really but not right either :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well yeah anything that didnt come stock usually has that effect on *normal* people :biggrin:


----------



## ialows10

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 9 2009, 11:13 AM~12651904
> *the dually    probably not that frame work was blue
> 
> any pics of the frame work under that s10?
> *




no I dont have pics of the frame work.........but it was in I think it was last months MT .......look for it in april on the cover of streettruck



MT


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2009, 01:56 AM~12660275
> *well yeah anything that didnt come stock usually has that effect on *normal* people :biggrin:
> *


im in no way a normal person


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ialows10_@Jan 10 2009, 05:48 AM~12660880
> *no I dont have  pics of the frame work.........but it was in I think it was last months MT .......look for it in april on the cover of streettruck
> MT
> *



NICE TRUCK


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 9 2009, 09:13 AM~12651904
> *the dually    probably not that frame work was blue
> 
> any pics of the frame work under that s10?
> *



that frame u posted was from a 1st gen but same idea...

Al lthose trucks are from iowa.. we reppin hard.. and be on the loook out cuz i know more than 1 of thsoe trucks are for sale.... good pick ups


and for why some of them aint in the club is cuz some of them ride with Severd and NC :biggrin:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

i know i had a pic in there but i wil ladd this link.... i did some work this weekend on it

http://iowaminitruckin.proboards98.com/ind...read=118&page=1


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## pacific coast

Heres a pic of my HB from last Easter.....................


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## lowridin23

hey ive seen those last few trucks at local car shows im in aldergrove just finished my truck end of last year. i should be showing up to car shows this year just getting started in the game. all work done by me, everything except for paint.

finished 









interior









ass









front









mirrors









what i started with minus the shaved handles did that myself


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by lowridin23_@Jan 13 2009, 12:25 AM~12688790
> *hey ive seen those last few trucks at local car shows im in aldergrove just finished my truck end of last year. i should be showing up to car shows this year just getting started in the game. all work done by me, everything except for paint.
> 
> finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO SUCH THING AS FINISHED lol


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by ialows10_@Jan 8 2009, 07:45 PM~12647041
> *
> and a snow mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 What size are these rims?? :dunno:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 13 2009, 11:23 AM~12690477
> *NO SUCH THING AS FINISHED lol
> *


LOL, I was just thinking that.

Clean Mazda though


----------



## lowridin23

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 13 2009, 08:23 AM~12690477
> *NO SUCH THING AS FINISHED lol
> *


haha ya i guess, im just finished with it for now so u are right.


----------



## ialows10

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Jan 13 2009, 03:32 PM~12692541
> *What size are these rims??  :dunno:
> *



26s


----------



## ialows10

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 13 2009, 11:23 AM~12690477
> *NO SUCH THING AS FINISHED lol
> *




sure there is its called finished for now......................................hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## rcbodydropper

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 12 2009, 11:52 PM~12688496
> *Heres a pic of my HB from last Easter.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice truck, i admire it. ive seen it before at a car show at chicano park in '08.


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

It get's no sicker. R.I.P Boss


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

R.I.P Boss, 34" tall.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 14 2009, 12:48 PM~12702235
> *R.I.P Boss, 34" tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


swiphs gonna be upset


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 14 2009, 02:01 PM~12702324
> *swiphs gonna be upset
> *


Tell me thats not minitruck inspired.

Air ride, Body drop, 18s, chop top, 350 small block, interior done, trunk is nothing but tube work.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 14 2009, 01:05 PM~12702344
> *Tell me thats not minitruck inspired.
> 
> Air ride, Body drop, 18s, chop top, 350 small block, interior done, trunk is nothing but tube work.
> *


its sweet 


more pics?


----------



## taino




----------



## Flamed360

back to mini inspired cars, heres some pics of adams accord from negative camber over in jersey....that bitch is mini inspired!



http://www.dropndrag.com/images/shows/2007...es/IMG_6552.jpg


http://www.dropndrag.com/images/shows/2006...es/IMG_0048.jpg


http://www.dropndrag.com/images/shows/2006...es/IMG_0049.jpg


http://www.dropndrag.com/images/shows/2006...es/IMG_9953.jpg


----------



## REV. chuck

swiphs gonna be pissed when he logs on later :0


----------



## ROLLER13

2002 CHEVY S-10 EXT.CAB 4 SALE LOWRIDER.
16,550 MILES
5 SPEED
AIR BAGS
PIN STRIPED
SILVER LEAF
9,000 O.B.O
CHECK IT OUT ON LAY IT LOW.UNDER THE CARS 4 SALE THREAD.
951-545-4268 GEORGE


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 14 2009, 12:01 PM~12702324-->
> 
> 
> 
> swiphs gonna be upset
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got me all wROng chuc
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 14 2009, 12:05 PM~12702344
> *Tell me thats not minitruck inspired.
> 
> Air ride, Body drop, 18s, chop top, 350 small block, interior done, trunk is nothing but tube work.
> *


HTis thing is way sic- Ive like it since the first time I saw it. ID RATHER SEE THIS THAN A CIVIC ANYDAY. Id actualy drive this-- well Id lay it on 22s instead of those small ass 18s-- but its still tight


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 14 2009, 03:45 PM~12704130
> *swiphs gonna be pissed when he logs on later  :0
> *


THat fuccin honda is gay as fuc. ALl that work into a POS accord. Could you imagine if all that work would have been put into a REAL MINI TRUC?


and dont tell me because it has a NC sticcer in the window its MINI RELATED-

the only thing thats not a nioni truc that Ill consider CLOSE is an astRO van-- THERE IS NOT ONE HONDA THAT COMES CLOSE-- wait a second- there is one I remember that was mini INSPIRED- it was an old civi hatchbac- FULLTUBE CHASSIS_ layed on 20s RDW with a small bloc out of the hood :biggrin: 



Yalll can talk shit and hate all you want-- I dont give a fuc- I AINT CHAINGIN MY MIND OF FUCCIN HONDAS


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 11:12 PM~12719321
> *THat fuccin honda is gay as fuc. ALl that work into a POS accord. Could you imagine if all that work would have been put into a REAL MINI TRUC?
> and dont tell me because it has a NC sticcer in the window its MINI RELATED-
> 
> the only thing thats not a nioni truc that Ill consider CLOSE is an astRO van-- THERE IS NOT ONE HONDA THAT COMES CLOSE-- wait a second- there is one I remember that was mini INSPIRED- it was an old civi hatchbac- FULLTUBE CHASSIS_ layed on 20s RDW with a small bloc out of the hood :biggrin:
> Yalll can talk shit and hate all you want-- I dont give a fuc- I AINT CHAINGIN MY MIND OF FUCCIN HONDAS
> *



something tells me you hate hondas :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 15 2009, 10:15 PM~12719350
> *something tells me you hate hondas  :cheesy:
> *


THey have thier own spot in the custom world-- and its not in the same class as REAL MINI TRUX. I can repsect that alot of people put alot of work into em- somtimes its some sic work- sometimes (more than most the time) its some gay ass work... Hard work is hard work-- quality is quality-- but THEY ARENT MINI TRUX


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 11:19 PM~12719389
> *THey have thier own spot in the custom world-- and its not in the same class as REAL MINI TRUX. I can repsect that alot of people put alot of work into em- somtimes its some sic work- sometimes (more than most the time) its some gay ass work...    Hard work is hard work-- quality is quality-- but THEY ARENT MINI TRUX
> *


what if you took a hatch back and cut the rear section of the roof off and then built a bed??


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 15 2009, 10:22 PM~12719424
> *what if you took a hatch back and cut the rear section of the roof off and then built a bed??
> *


Its been done by so many fuccin hippies already its not funny-- BUT ITS STILL FWD  

THEY ARE GAY CHUC== please dont make me waste my post and breathe on these rediculous jokes.. atleast give me somethin good to debate- somethin thats worth it :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 11:26 PM~12719482
> *Its been done by so many fuccin hippies already its not funny-- BUT ITS STILL FWD
> 
> THEY ARE GAY CHUC== please dont make me waste my post and breathe on these rediculous jokes.. atleast give me somethin good to debate- somethin thats worth it :biggrin:
> *



how ABOUT A dodge rampage? minitruck or not?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 15 2009, 10:33 PM~12719572
> *how ABOUT A dodge rampage?  minitruck or not?
> *


Ill let that one sit beside the subaru brat at the show :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 11:37 PM~12719648
> *Ill let that one sit beside the subaru brat at the show :biggrin:
> *


mini truck or not tho?




probably would look sweet body dropped and tucking some huge ass rims tho


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## SWIPH

THey are still ugly- but if they got quality work then they got quality work.
THey still ugly though :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 16 2009, 12:03 AM~12719966-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 01:26 AM~12720591
> *THey are still ugly- but if they got quality work then they got quality work.
> THey still ugly though :biggrin:
> *


thats a bad motherfucker right there you cant deny that 


HEMI


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 16 2009, 12:33 AM~12720638
> *thats  a bad motherfucker right there  you cant deny that
> HEMI
> *



A sic motor dont make a ugly car sic-- it makes it retarded :biggrin: 

that motor is nasty though


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 01:39 AM~12720665
> *A sic motor dont make a ugly car sic-- it makes it retarded  :biggrin:
> 
> that motor is nasty though
> *


HATER


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 16 2009, 12:47 AM~12720704
> *HATER
> *


do you remember the last time you said that to me?
do you remember my repsonse?

It was this
:yes: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 01:55 AM~12720738
> *do you remember the last time you said that to me?
> do you remember my repsonse?
> 
> It was this
> :yes:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


im a hater too :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 16 2009, 12:59 AM~12720757
> *:roflmao:
> im a hater too  :cheesy:
> *


YA-- atleast we can admit it huh :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 03:26 AM~12720853
> *YA-- atleast we can admit it huh :biggrin:
> *


before u say anything bro i know its not a mini trck but i kinda figured u guys would get a kick out of a dragin go cart we jus built  :cheesy:


----------



## Flamed360

heres what adam tows that Accord with.....Id like to hear you knock that tow pig...on 24s....let alone see your face when he rolls past on the highway at 75mph :biggrin: 


http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c128/dra...uckntrailer.jpg


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Jan 17 2009, 04:32 PM~12734245
> *heres what adam tows that Accord with.....Id like to hear you knock that tow pig...on 24s....let alone see your face when he rolls past on the highway at 75mph :biggrin:
> http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c128/dra...uckntrailer.jpg
> *


its a dodge give it a few years itll start knocking on its own :cheesy: 

looks good though


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Jan 17 2009, 03:32 PM~12734245
> *heres what adam tows that Accord with.....Id like to hear you knock that tow pig...on 24s....let alone see your face when he rolls past on the highway at 75mph :biggrin:
> http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c128/dra...uckntrailer.jpg
> *



the truc has nothin to do with the accord- its stil a fuccin accord :uh: 

and one thing I know is for sure-- he is gonna have to be goin ALOT faster than 75mph to pass me-- I gurantee that. MY dually stays at 85 on the interstate at all times-- and 9 out of 10 times you will see the trailer behind loaded :biggrin:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

Not unless it has a cummins diesel in it. Those are some bad mother fuckers lol. I envy anyone with a turbo diesel,.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 17 2009, 11:32 PM~12737836
> *Not unless it has a cummins diesel in it. Those are some bad mother fuckers lol. I envy anyone with a turbo diesel,.
> *


CUMMINS IS THE BEST DIESEL ON THE ROAD-- fuc a Duramax- and fuc a powerstROke :biggrin:


----------



## Flamed360

I must say i love my cummins, the only thing that sucks is the trans the backed it with....


----------



## hard times

7.3 power-stroke FTW!!!!! 
dodge st8 6 sounds like a fuckin tractor out in a field...its true so dont try to deny it. :biggrin:


----------



## Flamed360

thats one of the reasons i bought my 3500 CTD dually bro, why have a diesel and not hear it, the 5" MBRP turbo back pipe really sets it off homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

MOB all day.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 18 2009, 03:39 PM~12741345
> *MOB all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sweet


heres a good question me and a buddy were having this conversation the other day 

why do the beds in lowered trucks look like they sag in the back


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 18 2009, 04:59 PM~12742182
> *thats sweet
> heres a good question    me and a buddy were having this conversation the other day
> 
> why do the beds in lowered trucks look like they sag in the back
> *


cause somebody did some half ass work on the notch-- or bak half


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by hard times_@Jan 18 2009, 07:33 AM~12738928
> *7.3 power-stroke FTW!!!!!
> dodge st8 6 sounds like a fuckin tractor out in a field...its true so dont try to deny it. :biggrin:
> *


So== youd rather sacrifice QUALITY and PERFORMANCE for quietness--- 
thats crazy- and I thought the import guys were the dumb ones this whole time :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 06:20 PM~12742282
> *So== youd rather sacrifice QUALITY and PERFORMANCE for quietness---
> thats crazy- and I thought the import guys were the dumb ones this whole time :biggrin:
> *


just about everyone ive seen has been like that


----------



## flossin22s




----------



## flossin22s

my two rides


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Jan 19 2009, 12:01 PM~12749046
> *my two rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A GOOD PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Jan 19 2009, 02:01 PM~12749046
> *my two rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats badass! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 18 2009, 04:39 PM~12741345
> *MOB all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Codys truck has always been one of my fav trucks :cheesy:


----------



## ghost-rider

DOES ANYONE HAVE MORE PICS OF THE MINIS?


----------



## REV. chuck

\


----------



## flossin22s

/\ thats fucking sick


----------



## 4pumpedCL

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Jan 24 2009, 07:27 PM~12804903
> */\ thats fucking sick
> *


/\ agreed!


----------



## 4pumpedCL

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Jan 24 2009, 10:44 PM~12806444
> */\ agreed!
> *



wait...we're talking about the minivan in the background, right?


----------



## REV. chuck

must be nice to find rust free projects


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 25 2009, 06:33 PM~12811634
> *must be nice to find rust free projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 25 2009, 07:39 PM~12811670
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


no shit

the money spent on repairing the rust i could have this bitch hammered out by the weekend 


:angry: :angry: :angry


http://www.hillshotrods.com/Current%20Projects.htm


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2008, 08:19 PM~12356596
> *amn cambo, didnt expect to see that damn thing over here.
> 
> I dont have a mini, but i started off with one at one time.  now i drag fullsizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 dont really see these done up... i have a 93 ive been wanting to drop


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 25 2009, 07:33 PM~12811634
> *must be nice to find rust free projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well guess what freeservers


SUCK MY DICK


----------



## (ROLLIN)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Jan 25 2009, 01:46 AM~12806454
> *wait...we're talking about the minivan in the background, right?
> *


BAWHAHAHAHAAHA nice.


----------



## tomdropjaw

That is my black primer truck . It is bodydroped 5" it lays doors not rockers.Yes all the air ride works fine .


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 27 2009, 01:03 AM~12826370
> *:0 dont really see these done up... i have a 93 ive been wanting to drop
> *



i have a friend on olderfseries.net that has my trucks brother...we both have identical black primed trucks runnin bling, and layin hard out.

heres a few extra laid out pics


----------



## flossin22s

WTF is up with that huge bag


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Jan 29 2009, 09:25 PM~12855500
> *WTF is up with that huge bag
> *


thats what I was wondering - with the big bag in the center does it have a issue with swaying side to side when cornering?


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jan 29 2009, 11:32 PM~12856196
> *thats what I was wondering - with the big bag in the center does it have a issue with swaying side to side when cornering?
> *


X2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nope, not at all. rides like a caddy, even when turning. And i get 21" of travel in the rear. Its tubbed for 24"s :0 :0


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 31 2009, 06:56 PM~12870098
> *nope, not at all.  rides like a caddy, even when turning.  And i get 21" of travel in the rear.  Its tubbed for 24"s :0  :0
> *


Thats cool Bro, just seems like it would act like a teeter totter :biggrin: 
looks pretty cool


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its only done that once, cuz i hit the switch while i was turning...big no no


----------



## clownen

wouldnt running shock help that or u got them already


----------



## Flamed360

that f150 looks like its decent, but hell man that rear set up looks like holy hell....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw they are being put on along with a 2 link sometime this year


----------



## prc13

my 63 c10 chevy chopd section and body drop..camero front clip 350 motor and tranns..


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by prc13_@Feb 6 2009, 12:15 PM~12926239
> *my 63 c10 chevy chopd section and body drop..camero front clip 350 motor and tranns..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much did you section it-- looks nasty as fuc!!

Cant wait to see it done


----------



## (ROLLIN)

> _Originally posted by prc13_@Feb 6 2009, 03:15 PM~12926239
> *my 63 c10 chevy chopd section and body drop..camero front clip 350 motor and tranns..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ST8 nasty....looks mean as hell...


----------



## Slammed83Mazda

You buy that off someone in KY? The Black F-150 that is.


----------



## LOWASME

Yo I got some Ford Ranger parts for $SALE$

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457909


Here some pics :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

Also I got some S10 Air ride stuff too for $SALE$ :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=


Here some pics :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Feb 7 2009, 12:31 AM~12932654
> *You buy that off someone in KY? The Black F-150 that is.
> *



yeah guy named Keith Hines from the Vaperz Car Club..you probably remember seein it in gray primer with a white front end.


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM

coo pics.of show homie


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

whaqt you want for the bags only???


----------



## livnlow713

TTT


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 16 2009, 09:36 PM~13021957
> *TTT
> *


what it do homie?


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 17 2009, 12:38 AM~13023853
> *what it do homie?
> *


watz up. seen your truck at a few shows looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prc13

chop 3inches section3 body drop 3 inches ..49 1/2 tall when on the floor


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

killer c-10 homie!!!


----------



## baggedout81

Lovin that c-10 also :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 17 2009, 12:22 AM~13024593
> *watz up. seen your truck at a few shows looks good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
ty but got more comeing :0 
u gunna be at the easter bash this year?


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 21 2009, 07:15 AM~13067416
> *:biggrin:
> ty but got more comeing :0
> u gunna be at the easter bash this year?
> *


yea if im still in houston ill be there.


----------



## Bump

55+ship. needs bushings/sleeves from TCI. quoted 40 for them shipped. can get you the email addy to the dude. hit me up in pm, ill get you right.

also got some sleeve stone9000's you could use for mock up, one has slight rub but still airs up fine. 40+ ship on those. PM me, i'll lose you in this thread!

got below/behind brackets too. 20+ship. 

whole setup for 100+ship. let me know through PM ONLY!


----------



## Bump

dont have the valves right now, they got shipped out with the good ones i guess.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 21 2009, 12:03 PM~13068118
> *yea if im still in houston ill be there.
> *


well shit u know how we do it every1's welcomed and we keep it trill! :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713

if im not in florida ill b there for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 21 2009, 02:42 PM~13069103
> *if im not in florida ill b there for sure. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex

> if im not in florida ill b there for sure. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> lier


----------



## livnlow713

[lier
[/quote]


told u if i aint workn when my cuz comes might take off again


----------



## texmex




----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Feb 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13090971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup fool


----------



## STRANGE

I found this New website Slammin Trucks

Its Not bad!! :biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Bump_@Feb 21 2009, 11:11 AM~13068161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55+ship. needs bushings/sleeves from TCI. quoted 40 for them shipped. can get you the email addy to the dude. hit me up in pm, ill get you right.
> 
> also got some sleeve stone9000's you could use for mock up, one has slight rub but still airs up fine. 40+ ship on those. PM me, i'll lose you in this thread!
> 
> got below/behind brackets too. 20+ship.
> 
> whole setup for 100+ship. let me know through PM ONLY!
> *


you willing to part out the link?


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 27 2009, 04:04 PM~13131136
> *I found this New website Slammin Trucks
> 
> Its Not bad!! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 27 2009, 09:51 PM~13134420
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE

Slammin Trucks


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 27 2009, 10:51 PM~13134420
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you need to fix that sign up to see anything shit 


thats pretty fucking gay


----------



## blacksmith

I'M A BROTHA TRUCKA MUTHA FUCKAS! bodydropped my 2wd explorer in 98!!! kept buying cars and finally getting to it


----------



## BigMandoAZ

any body have pics of chop top mazda b2200s? I have one i want to chop but want to see how it looks first.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 8 2009, 01:24 PM~13216688
> *any body have pics of chop top mazda b2200s? I have one i want to chop but want to see how it looks first.
> *


stock glass?

as longas you dont get retarded with it chops look good on everything


----------



## Drop'd at Birth

heres mine's fellas


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 8 2009, 03:04 PM~13217625
> *stock glass?
> 
> as longas you dont get retarded with it chops look good on everything
> *


yeah stock, cut above the window line, not razored. I just wanted to see one to see how it looked.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 9 2009, 08:12 PM~13228984
> *yeah stock, cut above the window line, not razored. I just wanted to see one to see how it looked.
> *


post alot of pictures when you do it 


ive been considering doing mine


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 9 2009, 11:55 PM~13232609
> *post alot of pictures when you do it
> ive been considering doing mine
> *


any updates on your truck?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Mar 10 2009, 08:33 PM~13241913
> *any updates on your truck?
> *


slow going

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450242

but coming along it probably wont be painted this year rock whats left of the yellow till it can be i suppose


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 9 2009, 10:55 PM~13232609
> *post alot of pictures when you do it
> ive been considering doing mine
> *


I put a for sale sign on mine today. if it dont sell then I'll think about chopping it again! Who knows! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 14 2009, 09:19 AM~13278530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats this for?

POST MORE PICS


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 14 2009, 08:19 AM~13278530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I sure like that bag placement-- DOESNT THAT LOOK GOOD CHUC :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 14 2009, 09:23 PM~13282630
> *I sure like that bag placement-- DOESNT THAT LOOK GOOD CHUC :biggrin:
> *


wont provide the lift mine will though


we checked mine and the psi is less then it was on the axle


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 14 2009, 08:25 PM~13282638
> *wont provide the lift mine will though
> we checked mine and the psi is less then it was on the axle
> *


NO DOUBT-- more leverage-- more lift  

And you mean the same PSI = more lift . But if you truc is laid out-- and it took 30 psi to get it to physiclay lift up on the axle- then its gonna take more to lift up with em on the bars. THATS THE WAY IT WORKS-- you cant reinvent the wheel chuc :biggrin:


----------



## SwangalangsNV

Man swiph your a man with knowledge about it all :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Mar 15 2009, 09:58 PM~13291136
> *Man swiph your a man with knowledge about it all  :biggrin:
> *


Dont say that- I dont want a title even close to somethin soundin like that :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 10:47 PM~13291012
> *NO DOUBT-- more leverage-- more lift
> 
> And you mean the same PSI  = more lift . But if you truc is laid out-- and it took 30 psi to get it to physiclay lift up on the axle- then its gonna take more to lift up with em on the bars. THATS THE WAY IT WORKS-- you cant reinvent the wheel chuc :biggrin:
> *












40 psi 10 less then it took for full lift when they were on the axle


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Mar 15 2009, 10:58 PM~13291136
> *Man swiph your a man with knowledge about it all  :biggrin:
> *


sometimes he's wrong though :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 16 2009, 06:33 PM~13298764
> *sometimes he's wrong though    :biggrin:
> *


YA- but I know this aint one of em.. I wish you would have posted the psi it took to lift before this discussion started.. Cause ITS IMPOSSIBLE FOR IT TO BE BETTER WITH YOUR BAGS LIKE THIS.. PLUS- you still need to put the bed bac on- the shit that goes in it- PLUS the bed cover


----------



## SwangalangsNV

man sounds like a battle of knowledge LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Mar 16 2009, 11:17 PM~13301875
> *man sounds like a battle of knowledge LOL :biggrin:
> *


Ive done it to many times- I dont need to battle  
:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Mar 16 2009, 09:37 PM~13300203-->
> 
> 
> 
> YA- but I know this aint one of em.. I wish you would have posted the psi it took to lift before this discussion started..  Cause ITS IMPOSSIBLE FOR IT TO BE BETTER WITH YOUR BAGS LIKE THIS.. PLUS- you still need to put the bed bac on- the shit that goes in it- PLUS the bed cover
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i was standing on it (140) and theres no way to tell the psi that we used to air it up but it wasnt much through some tiny ass line and shrader valve while his compressor was running
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SwangalangsNV_@Mar 17 2009, 12:17 AM~13301875
> *man sounds like a battle of knowledge LOL :biggrin:
> *



he's a hater he just cant be happy for me :| i thought me and him were friends too


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2009, 10:41 AM~13304816
> *i was standing on it  (140)  and theres no way to tell the psi  that we used to air it up  but it wasnt much through some tiny ass line and shrader valve      while his compressor was running
> he's a hater  he just cant be happy for me  :|  i thought me and him were friends too
> *


*****- you know Im happy for you-- I told you I would be IF YOU WERE COMPLETELY SATISFIED-- dont tell me you forgot bout that.. Im jus tryin to explian to you how things work. Im not sayin your bags are done sic wit it at all.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 17 2009, 01:52 PM~13305871
> ******- you know Im happy for you-- I told you I would be IF YOU WERE COMPLETELY SATISFIED-- dont tell me you forgot bout that.. Im jus tryin to explian to you how things work.  Im not sayin your bags are done sic wit it at all.
> *


ive just decided to give ya shit about it  

anything would ride better then it did 


and that would make me happy 

but that lift is just gonna be nasty :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2009, 12:56 PM~13305901
> *ive just decided to give ya shit about it
> 
> anything would ride better then it did
> and that would make me happy
> 
> but that lift is just gonna be nasty    :cheesy:
> *


toss the bed on so we can see the damn thing already :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 17 2009, 02:22 PM~13306140
> *toss the bed on so we can see the damn thing already :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


theres alot left to do before that happens


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2009, 01:34 PM~13306259
> *theres alot left to do before that happens
> *



I didnt say permanently :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 17 2009, 03:25 PM~13306802
> *I didnt say permanently :angry:
> *


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 14 2009, 10:17 PM~13282594
> *whats this for?
> 
> POST MORE PICS
> *


click the datsun link on my sig :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 17 2009, 04:52 PM~13307620
> *click the datsun link on my sig :cheesy:
> *


i dont like clicking things


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2009, 09:54 PM~13309971
> *i dont like clicking things
> *


so sorry  
bagged
















on the new frame


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 17 2009, 11:36 PM~13312182
> *so sorry
> bagged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the new frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its a cool truck i dont like the way the bed lines up but the front ends sweet


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 18 2009, 01:08 AM~13312600
> *its a cool truck i dont like the way the bed lines up but the front ends sweet
> *


i dont like that either,i plan on extending it down to match :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 18 2009, 12:48 AM~13313000
> *i dont like that either,i plan on extending it down to match :cheesy:
> *


My old 66 I was jus gonna body dROp it to the doors to make it even :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Mar 18 2009, 01:48 AM~13313000-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like that either,i plan on extending it down to match :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIPH_@Mar 18 2009, 08:34 AM~13313886
> *My old 66 I was jus gonna body dROp it to the doors to make it even :biggrin:
> *



this sounds like a much better plan


----------



## SWIPH

Well-- since this was almost off the 1st page-- and been dead in here since the 18th- I figured Id go ahead and post a couple pix of a long term- bac burner pROject that is slwoly comin together.
This is my boy Andys 86 Ford Ranger weve been workin on here and there. Its Body dROpped 7inches  
























Its set up for 22s up fROnt-- and 24s with a good size tire out bac (as big as the bed side will allow


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 23 2009, 01:55 PM~13364536
> *Well-- since this was almost off the 1st page-- and been dead in here since the 18th- I figured Id go ahead and post a couple pix of a long term- bac burner pROject that is slwoly comin together.
> This is my boy Andys 86 Ford Ranger weve been workin on here and there. Its Body dROpped 7inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its set up for 22s up fROnt-- and 24s with a good size tire out bac (as big as the bed side will allow
> *


 :0 Not fukn around right there


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 23 2009, 03:55 PM~13364536
> *Well-- since this was almost off the 1st page-- and been dead in here since the 18th- I figured Id go ahead and post a couple pix of a long term- bac burner pROject that is slwoly comin together.
> This is my boy Andys 86 Ford Ranger weve been workin on here and there. Its Body dROpped 7inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its set up for 22s up fROnt-- and 24s with a good size tire out bac (as big as the bed side will allow
> *


i like them square body's


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 23 2009, 06:39 PM~13366997
> *:0 Not fukn around right there
> *


ANd its still on the factory I-BEAM suspension up fROnt-- keepin it gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 23 2009, 07:00 PM~13367287
> *i like them square body's
> *


YA- especialy when they're layin flat huh :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 23 2009, 11:57 PM~13370517
> *YA- especialy when they're layin flat huh :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter

My Mazda. I usually don't come over to the "air suspension" forum as my truck is juiced (which is way better btw, lol). Anyway here are some pics...

















































here is how it looked 7 months ago...


----------



## REV. chuck

i like the way u did the header 

nice truck man


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 25 2009, 05:36 PM~13389608
> *My Mazda. I usually don't come over to the "air suspension" forum as my truck is juiced (which is way better btw, lol). Anyway here are some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is how it looked 7 months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE :thumbsup: 
I like the access door to the pump rack


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 25 2009, 06:36 PM~13389608
> *My Mazda. I usually don't come over to the "air suspension" forum as my truck is juiced (which is way better btw, lol). Anyway here are some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I remember when I did my first Mazda with Escort Headlights bac in 96-- and to this day its still one of my Favorite SUBTLE mods to a Mazda.
These kinda look like Ranger lights like some people have been using-- since they are so CLEAN and New lookin-- is that what they are??


----------



## 2low

anyone know were i can get one of these grilles for my 88 B2


----------



## tre5peter

yes, They are 06 Ranger headlights


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 25 2009, 09:23 PM~13391815
> *anyone know were i can get one of these grilles for my 88 B2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL- I dont think that FORD RANGER grille will work to well on a BSERIES :biggrin: 

TRENDZ is the billet grille specialist..................


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 25 2009, 10:42 PM~13392748
> *WELL- I dont think that FORD RANGER grille will work to well on a BSERIES :biggrin:
> 
> TRENDZ is the billet grille specialist..................
> *


pretty sure he ment broncoII :uh: since theyre the same body style and alll


----------



## draggin98s10

THIS IS MY DIME


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 07:57 PM~13389879
> *i like the way u did the header
> 
> nice truck man
> *


i'd like that chick to give me header. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 29 2009, 12:19 AM~13420886
> *i'd like that chick to give me header.  :biggrin:
> *


indeed


----------



## trixed

i also a mini trucker but i love anything custom, pumps or air as long it can lay it low








this my daily project just done the front for now just need little stuff to get it on the road.... here i'm test fitting a 22 i'm an inch from lay the a-frame


----------



## girldog66

here's my mini 88 ranger. juiced


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Mar 31 2009, 06:45 PM~13446460
> *here's my mini 88 ranger. juiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where have i seen this truck before?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 31 2009, 06:54 PM~13446990
> *Where have i seen this truck before?
> *


the post right above yours


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 31 2009, 07:56 PM~13447007
> *the post right above yours
> *


There's the Rev. 
Na i thought i seen it on youtube or somewhere out there


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 31 2009, 07:00 PM~13447038
> *There's the Rev.
> Na i thought i seen it on youtube or somewhere out there
> *


:dunno:


:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Mar 31 2009, 06:45 PM~13446460
> *here's my mini 88 ranger. juiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 25 2009, 06:36 PM~13389608
> *My Mazda. I usually don't come over to the "air suspension" forum as my truck is juiced (which is way better btw, lol). Anyway here are some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is how it looked 7 months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean asss truck! you running a weber carb? looks like the one i have!


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

> _Originally posted by draggin98s10_@Mar 28 2009, 10:00 PM~13420292
> *THIS IS MY DIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when you cut your top did you reinforce your body


----------



## SWIPH

I jus thought my fellow mini trccers would apreciate this more than anybody-- and since its jus a mod and not a complete build and its not mine its for a customer- I didnt want to make a complete topic on it. ANyways-- here it is- Im puttin a 1953 Chevy truc dash in a 1993 Chevy truc.. Heres the start of it.


































































Still a good chunk of work left- but thought ID go ahead and post these for the fuc of it :cheesy:

The truc in the bacgROund is what its goin in.. Its goin with a complete ol skool style-- as you can see how we put the spare tire in the side of the bed. Some peeps dont like it- but He wants it--he gets it. He originaly jus came up with the spare tire Idea- thats when I told him the dash would really set it off.


----------



## REV. chuck

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 13 2009, 11:16 PM~13569109
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

yeah that spare tires um 


:thumbsdown:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 13 2009, 11:22 PM~13569217
> *yeah that spare tires um
> :thumbsdown:
> *


Ya- I thought that a little bit-- and if it was a SPORT TRUC on some 20s or somethin it would be super gay-- but since its a full show lowrider-- 
(well besides the fact it has bags) I think the spare tire goes good with his ol skool style of the truc. Hes gonna have 72 spoke daytons- full chROme undies--and radiator support-- and a bunch of other chROme as well.. Its different-- and thast what I like about it..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 14 2009, 12:27 AM~13569289
> *Ya- I thought that a little bit-- and if it was a SPORT TRUC on some 20s or somethin it would be super gay-- but since its a full show lowrider--
> (well besides the fact it has bags) I think the spare tire goes good with his ol skool style of the truc. Hes gonna have 72 spoke daytons- full chROme undies--and  radiator support-- and a bunch of other chROme as well..  Its different-- and thast what I like about it..
> *


if it was a stepside then yeah


but fleetside not so much


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 13 2009, 11:30 PM~13569312
> *if it was a stepside  then yeah
> but fleetside  not so much
> *


I think it looks better as a fleetside-- with the wheel bein frneched in-- step sides are ugly jus stoc :biggrin:


----------



## SwangalangsNV

dash looks like it will look pretty good spare :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 14 2009, 12:31 AM~13569322
> *I think it looks better as a fleetside-- with the wheel bein frneched in-- step sides are ugly jus stoc :biggrin:
> *


that spares hideous


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 13 2009, 11:34 PM~13569368
> *that spares hideous
> *


Its cool Chuc- as long as when its in the Mag-- you see my name gettin credit for the dash Im Cool :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 14 2009, 12:38 AM~13569413
> *Its cool Chuc- as long as when its in the Mag-- you see my name gettin credit for the dash Im Cool :biggrin:
> *


when it gets in the mag ill still say that spares fucking hideous


----------



## SwangalangsNV

I think your prob right whan the whole truck comes together the spare will fit in with the theme of the truck right now it just looks wierd


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 13 2009, 11:46 PM~13569514
> *when it gets in the mag ill still say that spares fucking hideous
> *



And I believe you without a doubt :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Apr 13 2009, 11:47 PM~13569519
> *I think your prob right whan the whole truck comes together the spare will fit in with the theme of the truck right now it just looks wierd
> *


Im wit ya-- - right now its out of place- but when all done-- it will have its own little pic in the mag-- cause it will fit the theme that well :biggrin:


----------



## low225

"old skool" themed mini trucks are gay.... any themed anything is gay. you want a old truck build one dont build a s10 with whitewalls and the stocks painted red


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by low225_@Apr 15 2009, 12:51 PM~13584067
> *"old skool" themed mini trucks are gay.... any themed anything is gay. you want a old truck build one dont build a s10 with whitewalls and the stocks painted red
> *




damn 


this from an expert on everything gay 


ill take your opinion into consideration as i respect you hi AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


i couldnt finish that sentence without laughing 


your a ****** kill yourself kthnxbai


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by low225_@Apr 15 2009, 11:51 AM~13584067
> *"old skool" themed mini trucks are gay.... any themed anything is gay. you want a old truck build one dont build a s10 with whitewalls and the stocks painted red
> *



WELL-- to start- it aint even a MINI-- 2nd of all-- its not some THEM like the fuccin spiderman bike on AMERICAN CHOPPER-- I use the word theme because somebody else did. I was jus usin the words OL SKOOL STYLE.. and If you think that to have ol skool style you have to build somethin old- well then go right ahead buddy-- jus cause you aint got the skills to do shit-- and have to keep shit the way you buy it-- and maybe BOLT some stuff on... * Go ahead and keep hatin -- I love that shit  *


----------



## baggedout81

I love it when people hate makes me feel like i'm doing something right :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13588410
> *I love it when people hate makes me feel like i'm doing something right :biggrin:
> *


i wanna see you fucking die 


hows that make ya feel :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 15 2009, 09:19 PM~13588453
> *i wanna see you fucking die
> hows that make ya feel :dunno:
> *


Happy as i was when i learned how to yank it. :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 15 2009, 08:26 PM~13588545
> *Happy as i was when i learned how to yank it. :cheesy:
> *


:cheesy: 

i remember when i learned how to yank it 


thats one of them good happy's


----------



## SWIPH

In case yall wanna see-- heres the update of the 53 Dash n the 93 Chevy.. Still a ways to go though :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

SWEET!!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 15 2009, 07:57 PM~13589018
> *SWEET!!
> *


Im glad you like


----------



## SwangalangsNV

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 15 2009, 07:55 PM~13588985
> *In case yall wanna see-- heres the update of the 53 Dash n the 93 Chevy.. Still a ways to go though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good i am gonna bring the 58 to you to do some metal work for me :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Apr 15 2009, 09:19 PM~13590427
> *lookin good i am gonna bring the 58 to you to do some metal work for me  :biggrin:
> *



You wont even have that by the time Im able to get to it  

But Ill be ready for whatever pROject you have when I can :biggrin:


----------



## SwangalangsNV

ya your right this will be one of the longer cars to keep tho got the rockers cut already cutting the floor hopefully by this weekend


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 14 2009, 12:12 AM~13569062
> *I jus thought my fellow mini trccers would apreciate this more than anybody-- and since its jus a mod and not a complete build and its not mine its for a customer- I didnt want to make a complete topic on it. ANyways-- here it is- Im puttin a 1953 Chevy truc dash in a 1993 Chevy truc.. Heres the start of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a good chunk of work left- but thought ID go ahead and post these for the fuc of it  :cheesy:
> 
> The truc in the bacgROund is what its goin in.. Its goin with a complete ol skool style-- as you can see how we put the spare tire in the side of the bed. Some peeps dont like it- but He wants it--he gets it. He originaly jus came up with the spare tire Idea- thats when I told him the dash would really set it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dig it, well since I got my start being a mini trucker. I miss the good'ol days


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 15 2009, 11:51 PM~13591690
> *I dig it, well since I got my start being a mini trucker. I miss the good'ol days
> *


Thanks ROn- I apreciate that


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 15 2009, 12:57 PM~13584660
> *
> your a ****** kill yourself  kthnxbai
> *


done :angel:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 15 2009, 08:55 PM~13588985
> *In case yall wanna see-- heres the update of the 53 Dash n the 93 Chevy.. Still a ways to go though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


come put one in my dually now


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 16 2009, 04:40 PM~13598145
> *come put one in my dually  now
> *



I was actualy jus lookin at a 62 cadillac Dash I wanna put in my Dually- that or a 58 Cadillac Dash-- both of em are sicc as can be :biggrin:

I got a good chunk done on this one today- Ill post pics when I get home


----------



## SWIPH

Here ya go guys- todays pROgress


----------



## SWIPH

double post :angry:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 16 2009, 08:26 PM~13599746
> *Here ya go guys- todays pROgress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Puttin' in work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13599754
> *double post :angry:
> *


thats alot of wiring too hide


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 16 2009, 08:08 PM~13600272
> *thats alot of wiring too hide
> *


ALot of it will be gone-- its not needed for one reason or another-- and if you cant see how deep the top plate is- THERE IS PLENTY OF ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 16 2009, 10:14 PM~13600340
> *ALot of it will be gone-- its not needed for one reason or another-- and if you cant see how deep the top plate is- THERE IS PLENTY OF ROOM :biggrin:
> *


Deep as my X's snatch


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 17 2009, 01:31 AM~13603320
> *Deep as my X's snatch
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

this bitch is sweet


----------



## HectorDaCockyPenis

LMAO at the keg.


----------



## SWIPH

Heres the 53 Dash in the 93 all ready for paint and Guages


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 26 2009, 10:21 PM~13698093
> *Heres the 53 Dash in the 93 all ready for paint and Guages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 26 2009, 09:21 PM~13698093
> *Heres the 53 Dash in the 93 all ready for paint and Guages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good but id ditch the heater


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2009, 10:24 PM~13698852
> *looks good but id ditch the heater
> *


Full blown show truc-- and hes still gonna drive it in coloRadO when its cold --LOL


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 25 2009, 08:50 PM~13689572
> *this bitch is sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty dam creative there. nice


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 13 2009, 11:12 PM~13569062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that spare tire might have been a little bit cooler on a step side bed like the old school trucks :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 30 2009, 10:47 PM~13751154
> *that spare tire might have been a little bit cooler on a step side bed like the old school trucks :dunno:
> *


YA-- but he didnt want a step side truc- and he was jus goin for the ol skool style-- not an EXACT remake of it. I understand what you and a couple other peeps are sayin bout it- but it is what it is- and its his :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 1 2009, 11:38 PM~13761661
> *YA-- but he didnt want a step side truc- and he was jus goin for the ol skool style-- not an EXACT remake of it. I understand what you and a couple other peeps are sayin bout it- but it is what it is- and its his :biggrin:
> *


it is ugly thats what it is


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 13 2009, 10:12 PM~13569062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was wondering why i've never seen this done before.... :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 1 2009, 10:38 PM~13761661
> *YA-- but he didnt want a step side truc- and he was jus goin for the ol skool style-- not an EXACT remake of it. I understand what you and a couple other peeps are sayin bout it- but it is what it is- and its his :biggrin:
> *


true true. maybe when its done it wont be too bad :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13761702
> *it is ugly thats what it is
> 
> *


If we all did the same shit-- THIS SPORT WOULD BE BORING


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 1 2009, 11:15 PM~13761941
> *i was wondering why i've never seen this done before....  :roflmao:
> *


OK- with a name like BLACSMITH-- Im really wantin to see what you are building and what fabrication skills you go-- I mean if ya talin shit- ya atleast gotta be able to top what you are takin shit about. Not sayin you cant- But I am definetly curious..


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 2 2009, 10:02 AM~13764010
> *true true. maybe when its done it wont be too bad :dunno:
> *



Its what he wants-- so its what he gets.. Like I jus said a minute ago-- if we all did the same shit- this sport would be boring.. When the truc is finished- its gonna be sic-- and even for the peeps that dont like that spare tire- if that one little thing keeps em hatin on the whole truc-- then O fuccin well :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 3 2009, 09:28 AM~13769914
> *If we all did the same  shit-- THIS SPORT WOULD BE BORING
> *


yeah but if we all did ugly ass shit like that it would suck just as bad :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 4 2009, 06:55 PM~13784323
> *yeah but if we all did ugly ass shit like that  it would suck just as bad  :cheesy:
> *


Ya no doubt- but what you consider to be ugly and what otheres consider to be ugly isnt ALWAYS the same thing.

He has actualy had alot of peeps like tha tire like that


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 4 2009, 08:09 PM~13784486
> *Ya no doubt- but what you consider to be ugly and what otheres consider to be ugly isnt ALWAYS the same thing.
> 
> He has actualy had alot of peeps like tha tire like that
> *


it only matters what i think


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 4 2009, 09:01 PM~13786096
> *it only matters what i think
> *



NO- it only matters WHO IS PAYIN ME


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 4 2009, 11:25 PM~13787150
> *NO- it only matters WHO IS PAYIN ME
> *


nope my opinion is all that matters :cheesy:


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 3 2009, 07:30 AM~13769923
> *OK- with a name like BLACSMITH-- Im really wantin to see what you are building and what fabrication skills you go--  I mean if ya talin shit- ya atleast gotta be able to top what you are takin shit about. Not sayin you cant- But I am definetly curious..
> *


is that bi-curious? i'll post some pics of the ranch for you


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 3 2009, 09:30 AM~13769923
> *OK- with a name like BLACSMITH-- Im really wantin to see what you are building and what fabrication skills you go--  I mean if ya talin shit- ya atleast gotta be able to top what you are takin shit about. Not sayin you cant- But I am definetly curious..
> *


he's a troll


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 4 2009, 11:44 PM~13788000
> *is that bi-curious? i'll post some pics of the ranch for you
> *



You the one talkin shit. So post some pics- and as far as RANCH WORK-- Ive done plenty of ranch work as well- thats what my portable set up is used the most on


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 08:47 PM~13797102
> *You the one talkin shit. So post some pics- and as far as RANCH WORK-- Ive  done plenty of ranch work as well- thats what my portable set up is used the most on
> *


wasting your time 

dudes a fucking troll


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 5 2009, 07:56 PM~13797234
> *wasting your time
> 
> dudes a fucking troll
> *


I knida figured that when he tried compare RANCH WORK to automive- but O well.. ill let it be :biggrin:


----------



## blythe_mechanic

heres my truck


----------



## blythe_mechanic

its still under construction, 
how much air would you guys run and what size tank
it has an older viair450c with 5 gallon tank, i think it needs alot more air, currentlly has 10 switches


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

anyone want the long skinny cadillac brake lights for your truck I have two sets with bezels


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@May 6 2009, 12:18 PM~13804528
> *anyone want the long skinny cadillac brake lights for your truck I have two sets with bezels
> *


how much?


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 6 2009, 12:57 AM~13799808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my truck
> *


clean truck. Did you just weld the tailgate shut?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 6 2009, 01:05 PM~13805015
> *how much?
> *


what do they go for ? what about $40 shipped $70 both sets shipped let me know if thats fair


----------



## SHOELACES

does anyone have a z-rack deminsions?


----------



## SHOELACES

does anyone have a z-rack deminsions?


----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 6 2009, 02:00 AM~13799836
> *its still under construction,
> how much air would you guys run and what size tank
> it has an older  viair450c with 5 gallon tank, i think it needs alot more air, currentlly has 10 switches
> *


It's hard to say all depends on how much you want to play and how much $$ you want to spend.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I want to chop the top off my 88 mazda b2200. Would you guys suggest reinforcing the frame or will it be ok without. Im bagged all around, cnotch etc. What do you guys think?


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:47 PM~13797102
> *You the one talkin shit. So post some pics- and as far as RANCH WORK-- Ive  done plenty of ranch work as well- thats what my portable set up is used the most on
> *


:biggrin: ranch= cars on my property. no farming brotha. only project is my 4.5" bodydropped explorer. been sitting 9 years. frame's done. looking for a tko 5speed to put behind the 351. bodydropped it when i was 17. slow winter... all i did was take my bike apart and polish the frame. heres a pic of shit waitin


----------



## blacksmith

here's when i was 20. those 16's were hurtin folks!!! its always funny to look back and remember trial and error. beats dropping it off at a shop.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 6 2009, 11:32 PM~13811101
> *here's when i was 20. those 16's were hurtin folks!!! its always funny to look back and remember trial and error. beats dropping it off at a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow your not a troll you just act like one

wtf is that white truck?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 6 2009, 10:22 PM~13810974
> *:biggrin:  ranch= cars on my property. no farming brotha. only project is my 4.5" bodydropped explorer. been sitting 9 years. frame's done. looking for a tko 5speed to put behind the 351. bodydropped it when i was 17. slow winter... all i did was take my bike apart and polish the frame.  heres a pic of shit waitin
> 
> *


post some pics of the explorer- Id love to see it. Not doubtin- I jus love seein DIFFERNT STUFF done up..


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 6 2009, 10:32 PM~13811101
> *here's when i was 20. those 16's were hurtin folks!!! its always funny to look back and remember trial and error. beats dropping it off at a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I remember when I had 16s- I was 16s-- I was mobbin an 88 M3 on 16inch Anteras when the BFG 205-40-16 JUS CAME OUT- peeps didnt know what to think- they had never seen them tires before- and couldnt even afford my wheels- my wheels cost as much as most my homies trux :biggrin: 
Then I sold it and bought my first Mazdawg- - and was ROllin it on Z-71s- DAMN WHAT A CHANGE :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith

ahhhh shucks fellas!!! :biggrin: can't we all just get along.
z-71's were the shit for maz and nissan!! 40 series used to look like rubberbands! yup shit changes quick. i can't even give away my first gen escalades i'm sittin on.

the white trucks a 68 f350 crew cab. i drove 16 hours to cali to get it. looking for a dana 60 front, 12v cummins, 38 or 40's. gotta have something to take up to the mountains when snowmobiling!!


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 6 2009, 07:32 PM~13808969
> *It's hard to say all depends on how much you want to play and how much $$ you want to spend.
> *


i'm looking to be abel to play aroung alot more then i can now, i can use the bag system in the rear a few times and even less in the front, i suspect i need more air in storage and pressure. i'm notgoint to spend to much as , this truck is also for sale


----------



## blacksmith

my avatar was the parts car (frame, glass, interior doo dads) for my 48. i'm guessin i wont touch it for another 5 years at least. its in there somewhere


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

PM if you want a set of these


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 6 2009, 11:06 PM~13811444
> *ahhhh shucks fellas!!! :biggrin:  can't we all just get along.
> z-71's were the shit for maz and nissan!! 40 series used to look like rubberbands! yup shit changes quick. i can't even give away my first gen escalades i'm sittin on.
> 
> the white trucks a 68 f350 crew cab. i drove 16 hours to cali to get it. looking for a dana 60 front, 12v cummins, 38 or 40's. gotta have something to take up to the mountains when snowmobiling!!
> *


i have a 1978 ford f150 4x4 with a very build big block, going to use it to tow the mini truck to shows when its done, , my daily is the 03 jeep wrangler still, i thik my boss like that as i'm a dealer technician


----------



## blacksmith

love 78 79 fords!!!! i have the same plan with my 68 crew cab. i want to tow my kustom explorer around as well as my 58 edsel roundup. i love ford trucks but chevy cars.
blythe- what motor's in your truck?? headwork? cam? pistons? suspension??


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 25 2009, 10:50 PM~13689572
> *this bitch is sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 9 2009, 12:00 AM~13833477
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i asked the guy how tall his chick was

5'2 that puts that truck at what 3 foot lol


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 8 2009, 11:28 PM~13833736
> *i asked the guy how tall his chick was
> 
> 5'2   that puts that truck at what 3 foot lol
> *


My cousins 87 S-10 Blazer is 37in at the ROof WITHOUT A CHOP 

http://canutuckwebsite.tripod.com/dans_blazer.htm

Some pee[s hate on it for a few reasons-- so go ahead and chec it out then I will go over those things afterwards..
ALot of the rides built this radical are far fROm practical- but believe it or not- his actualy is more practical then when it was stoc-- sounds crazy- but Ill tell you why after you chec it out.

Oh yeah- and that website has to be found thROugh a goodle link- since its not up and runnin anymore-- they didnt pay the bill or rwhatever- and somebody snagged it- LOL


----------



## baggedout81

Gotta be the lowest blazer i've eva seen.Shit is fuckin sick


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 7 2009, 03:08 PM~13818039
> *love 78 79 fords!!!! i have the same plan with my 68 crew cab. i want to tow my kustom explorer around as well as my 58 edsel roundup. i love ford trucks but chevy cars.
> blythe- what motor's in your truck?? headwork? cam? pistons? suspension??
> *


i'm running a reboarded and stroked 400m 4 bolt main block, aussie heads with alot of port and pollish time in them by RPM machine in rohnert park, ca
a custom grind camshaft by crower, arp'ed every thing i could, edelbrock intake, headman headers, 22" flexalite fan, AFB Carb i rejeted the carb, recored heavy duty radiator out of f350, and balanced by RPM, i built the 400 for drag car project orignaly but blew the engine in the truck one week for i stabed it in there, then i used it for mud bogging did really well doing that as the 400 makes power quicker then a 460 and can twist a higher rpm

dana44 up front, 4spd, 9" rear, np205 t-case,   

and i'm thinking about puting a fuel injected 460 in it


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 9 2009, 11:05 AM~13836189
> *i'm running a reboarded and stroked 400m 4 bolt main block, aussie heads with alot of port and pollish time in them by RPM machine in rohnert park, ca
> a custom grind camshaft by crower, arp'ed every thing i could, edelbrock intake, headman headers, 22" flexalite fan, AFB Carb i rejeted the carb, recored heavy duty radiator out of f350, and balanced by RPM, i built the 400 for drag car project orignaly but blew the engine in the truck one week for i stabed it in there, then i used it for mud bogging did really well doing that as the 400 makes power quicker then a 460 and can twist a higher rpm
> 
> dana44 up front, 4spd, 9" rear, np205 t-case,
> 
> and i'm thinking about puting a fuel injected 460 in it
> *


i could argue this, but go on.


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 9 2009, 03:07 PM~13838019
> *i could argue this, but go on.
> *


the 460 makes more power at a higher rpm , yes correct , but the 400m makes more power at a lower rpm due to stroke, 

as the 400 i have no longer is any were close to stock, and i have the dyno slips from rpm when me and the over ran it , i know what i'm doing , i have been doing this for 22 years with 3 masters certifactions


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 9 2009, 09:46 AM~13836033
> *Gotta be the lowest blazer i've eva seen.Shit is fuckin sick
> *


WHen it says WORLDS LOWEST- it is. It was even talked about in STREET TRUCS mag a while bac. IT has a 14.5inch body drop and measure like 12 inches or somethin to the door frame where the window comes up out of... Thats where LOWEST is measure ever since shit started gettin so radical. It use to be the bottom of the doors years ago- but those times are long gone.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 9 2009, 09:47 AM~13835591
> *My cousins 87 S-10 Blazer is 37in at the ROof WITHOUT A CHOP
> 
> http://canutuckwebsite.tripod.com/dans_blazer.htm
> 
> Some pee[s hate on it for a few reasons-- so go ahead and chec it out then I will go over those things afterwards..
> ALot of the rides built this radical are far fROm practical- but believe it or not- his actualy is more practical then when it was stoc-- sounds crazy- but Ill tell you why after you chec it out.
> 
> Oh yeah- and that website has to be found thROugh a goodle link- since its not up and runnin anymore-- they didnt pay the bill or rwhatever- and somebody snagged it- LOL
> *



i dont like the front on it but thats my only problem  bad ass truck otherwise 


man that trucks been around for awhile though i remember them pics being posted on lowrideronline in 2000


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 9 2009, 07:08 PM~13839229
> *i dont like the front on it  but thats my only problem  bad ass truck otherwise
> man that trucks been around for awhile though    i remember them pics being posted on lowrideronline  in 2000
> *



The fROnt end is his Toyo Bumper valance fROm before he went radical with it.
As far as it bein aROund for a while- ya- hes been workin on it forever-- that and my mazdawg have been sittin in a PAUSE pROcess side by side since bout 2004- we both have had jus to many damn things to get done for OTHER PEOPLE....let alone our million other pROjects we both have.

You should see the traccer hes buildin righht now-- its bustin out with an XLR caddy clip on it-- so so so sic!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 9 2009, 08:50 PM~13839533
> *The fROnt end is his Toyo Bumper valance fROm before he went radical with it.
> As far as it bein aROund for a while- ya- hes been workin on it forever-- that and my mazdawg have been sittin in a PAUSE pROcess side by side since bout 2004- we both have had jus to many damn things to get done for OTHER PEOPLE....let alone our million other pROjects we both have.
> 
> You should see the traccer hes buildin righht now-- its bustin out with an XLR caddy clip on it-- so so so sic!
> *


i dont like the whole front i think it would have been better with the square front end worked in somehow


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 10 2009, 06:42 PM~13846354
> *i dont like the whole front    i think it would have been better  with the square front end worked in somehow
> *



AND AS I HAVE TOLD YOU BEFORE- 
Its his- so thats the way it is-- :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 10 2009, 09:11 PM~13847328
> *AND AS I HAVE TOLD YOU BEFORE-
> Its his- so thats the way it is-- :biggrin:
> *


call him and tell him i dont like it ans therefore it needs to be changed and that next time he should confer with me first 


:cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 10 2009, 08:19 PM~13847433
> *call him and tell him i dont like it ans therefore it needs to be changed  and that next time he should confer with me first
> :cheesy:
> *


Alrighty captain :biggrin:


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@May 6 2009, 01:18 PM~13805153
> *clean truck.  Did you just weld the tailgate shut?
> *


yes its welded and shaed handle


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 6 2009, 07:32 PM~13808969
> *It's hard to say all depends on how much you want to play and how much $$ you want to spend.
> *


 the frame is all boxed and welded up, 3/8 bags in rear, 1/2" bags up front, i'm not looking to hop, but i want to be abel to make it dance, more for shows


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

my bagged caprice..... :biggrin:


----------



## blythe_mechanic

is that two viairs and a 5 gallon tank, 

how long can you play with the switches before running out air


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 12 2009, 01:48 PM~13864165
> *is that two viairs and a 5 gallon tank,
> 
> how long can you play with the switches before running out air
> *


no bullshit man i lift the front, lock up the ass and the comp. kick on..... :uh: 
then i get a side to side play and im basicly out of air kinda sucka at first but i learn to live with it.....there 380s on a 5gallon tank.


----------



## blythe_mechanic

you have the same problem i have with my mini truck it runs out of air quick


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

wat comp. r u runnin? cuz i run out quick with 2 308s. but my bro is runnin 1 air zenith on a 5 gallon tank and it keeps up with him om his play.....


----------



## foey

my new toy 
07 Taco... for now I know it's getting a color change when I get some cash again. 

















sorry but I took the pictures in the morning and had to adjust them.


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 16 2009, 06:32 PM~13298754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 psi  10 less then it took for full lift when they were on the axle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work, is it on the road yet?


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@May 12 2009, 03:55 PM~13866032
> *wat comp. r u runnin? cuz i run out quick with 2 308s. but my bro is runnin 1 air zenith on a 5 gallon tank and it keeps up with him om his play.....
> *


i have an older viair 450, but its showing its age, takes for ever to fill 5 gallon tank


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 12 2009, 04:13 PM~13866297
> *my new toy
> 07 Taco... for now I know it's getting a color change when I get some cash again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but I took the pictures in the morning and had to adjust them.
> *


nice taco, what color you going to paint it
you going to bag it?


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 12 2009, 05:23 PM~13866420
> *i have an older viair 450, but its showing its age, takes for ever to fill 5 gallon tank
> *


I think it may be time to either get the dual 480's or give ViAir a call and see if you can get an updated version of the 450. 

Also I am painting it green... ... I'm not sure yet, for now I really want to change the color. I have been looking at it a lot though. If I do I'm going to do 4 linked, dual 480's, HE bags (I'm worried about the front due to the space that's needed), and 20's with cut bed and fenders. Don't know if I'll get to do all that but it's something I thought about while driving it last night and today at work. 
I have been looking at some sub boxes and audio stuff for it though. Full components on all doors w/an 8" sub box in the cab.

How's your taco? haven't seen trouble threads from you. Hope things are getting better.


----------



## brad4372

that Caprice is SWEET!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 12 2009, 05:21 PM~13866401
> *nice work, is it on the road yet?
> *


i swapped it out for a 50 chevy im building right now


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 12 2009, 03:39 PM~13865815
> *you have the same problem i have with my mini truck it runs out of air quick
> *


hook up a nitrogen tank.


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 12 2009, 04:41 PM~13866643
> *I think it may be time to either get the dual 480's or give ViAir a call and see if you can get an updated version of the 450.
> 
> Also I am painting it green... ... I'm not sure yet, for now I really want to change the color. I have been looking at it a lot though. If I do I'm going to do 4 linked, dual 480's, HE bags (I'm worried about the front due to the space that's needed), and 20's with cut bed and fenders. Don't know if I'll get to do all that but it's something I thought about while driving it last night and today at work.
> I have been looking at some sub boxes and audio stuff for it though. Full components on all doors w/an 8" sub box in the cab.
> 
> How's your taco? haven't seen trouble threads from you. Hope things are getting better.
> *


 i am now saving for two compressors (chrome as the hole under hood is and the 4 link rear) a secound 5 gallon tank, a better set of bags in the rear, , the paint will remain for now unless i find some one to paint the truck cheap, and i need to redo the sunroof and tub the rear

as of now i dont need to sell it as desperatly as i thought i had to two weeks ago,


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 12 2009, 06:58 PM~13867967
> *hook up a nitrogen tank.
> *


need to save the $$$$ and learn more about it


----------



## HectorDaCockyPenis

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 12 2009, 08:06 PM~13868804
> *i am now saving for two compressors (chrome as the hole under hood is and the 4 link rear) a secound 5 gallon tank, a better set of bags in the rear, , the  paint will remain for now unless i find some one to paint the truck cheap, and i need to redo the sunroof and tub the rear
> 
> as of now i dont need to sell it as desperatly  as i thought i had to two weeks ago,
> *


lol, you made it sound like it was over.


----------



## blythe_mechanic

has any one tryed these


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/150-PSI-12V...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 12 2009, 08:46 PM~13867872
> *i swapped it out for a 50 chevy im building right now
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## impala_631

got the datsun all mocked up...again!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by HectorDaCockyPenis_@May 12 2009, 09:54 PM~13869850
> *lol, you made it sound like it was over.
> *


 what was over?


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 13 2009, 12:43 AM~13871175
> *got the datsun all mocked up...again!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its looking good, 

will it be your daily when done


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631+May 13 2009, 01:40 AM~13871166-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres a topic
> <!--QuoteBegin-impala_631_@May 13 2009, 01:43 AM~13871175
> *got the datsun all mocked up...again!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 13 2009, 03:05 PM~13874870
> *its looking good,
> 
> will it be your daily when done
> *


prolly,it gets crazy gas milage :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 13 2009, 03:44 PM~13875190
> *theres a topic
> 
> *


kool,ill check it out :cheesy:


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 12 2009, 10:49 PM~13870497
> *has any one tryed these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/150-PSI-12V...sQ5fAccessories
> *


----------



## foey

sorry man looks interesting but I don't know. It's like a mix of Air Zenith, DC (Puma Comps), and ViAir all together.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

*I need help. I got a bagged 88 mazda b2200 regular cab. I want to chop the top completely off. Does anything have to reinforced???? One person told me yes and the other said no??? So what is it?*


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 21 2009, 06:48 PM~13963043
> *I need help. I got a bagged 88 mazda b2200 regular cab. I want to chop the top completely off. Does anything have to reinforced???? One person told me yes and the other said no??? So what is it?
> *


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 21 2009, 08:53 PM~13963659
> *YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


any new pics of the dashboard


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@May 21 2009, 08:44 PM~13964288
> *any new pics of the dashboard
> *


Here ya go homie  








What ya think


----------



## livnlow713

came out real clean. is the rest of the interior goin with the old school look?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@May 21 2009, 09:58 PM~13965137
> *came out real clean. is the rest of the interior goin with the old school look?
> *


YUP- ol skool wit a LIL twist


----------



## livnlow713

kool. its goin 2 be sik wen its done


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 21 2009, 06:48 PM~13963043
> *I need help. I got a bagged 88 mazda b2200 regular cab. I want to chop the top completely off. Does anything have to reinforced???? One person told me yes and the other said no??? So what is it?
> *


yes otherwise you will have to much flex in the body and stuff will warp or even brake glass


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 1 2007, 07:21 PM~9134689
> *Here's a cple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





What all did you do to get this much tuck???? I have a 98 Navi 4x4 that I have hydros on but,, I kept inteh factory bump stops - I dont wanna press my luck but, I want lower & still have use of 4WD..........



LMK 









Anyone have pics of Isuzu's -- I need some inspiration to build a mini ........... I have a Urethane body kit that going on so - Were gonna bring it back a few years.


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 1 2007, 07:21 PM~9134689
> *Here's a cple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn i miss my f150


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## TwistedFabrication

Dash looks good man! Heres some pics of my isuzu and yes you need to reinforce stuff on the chop top! ALOT Late.


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 31 2009, 10:17 AM~14052719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ever finish the rear tail lights


----------



## blythe_mechanic

glad to see i'm not the only one posting pics of a mini truck, or still rolling in one


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 21 2009, 08:37 PM~13964906
> *Here ya go homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ya think
> *


 wood floors?? havent seen many... maybe for a reason. always thought it would b sick. dash looks right at home!! quality


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jun 4 2009, 09:19 PM~14099735
> *wood floors?? havent seen many... maybe for a reason. always thought it would b sick. dash looks right at home!! quality
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## blythe_mechanic

does any one have pic's of there mini truck toyota's, my truck has chrome 4 link rears, chrome intake, chrome valve cover, chrome cold air intake and 18". the sun roof is giving me a problem
what i'm looking for a inside pics to get ideas, dont wory i wont steel your ideas, curently my in sides are gray tweed


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jun 4 2009, 11:19 PM~14099735
> *wood floors?? havent seen many... maybe for a reason. always thought it would b sick. dash looks right at home!! quality
> *


my datsun had wood floors when i got it :ugh:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 6 2009, 03:10 PM~14112615
> *my datsun had wood floors when i got it :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is it a right hand drive


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 6 2009, 01:10 PM~14112615
> *my datsun had wood floors when i got it :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats terrible :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i mean overlaying your floor with wood. only visible portions and none for structure


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by livnlow713+Jun 7 2009, 01:04 PM~14118161-->
> 
> 
> 
> is it a right hand drive
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes,i converted it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blacksmith_@Jun 7 2009, 04:13 PM~14119210
> *thats terrible :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i mean overlaying your floor with wood. only visible portions and none for structure
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

I HAD A 61 IMPALA WITH DIRT FLOORS ONCE


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 7 2009, 04:34 PM~14120351
> *I HAD A 61 IMPALA WITH DIRT FLOORS ONCE
> *


i know all too well. all my chevs have rust holes. fuckn fred flintstone


----------



## tre5peter

I figured this would be a good place to post my truck for sale.

http://www.mautofied.com/1987-Mazda-B2000_...ting/100182418/


----------



## blythe_mechanic

this truck is for sale having to move states for the dealership i work for, i may take a full size truck in trade for this:


----------



## blythe_mechanic

the pictures were taken in whittier,ca but the truck is currently located in blythe,ca,pics are about monthes old


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jun 8 2009, 10:51 AM~14125692
> *I figured this would be a good place to post my truck for sale.
> 
> http://www.mautofied.com/1987-Mazda-B2000_...ting/100182418/
> *


what happen with Hydroholics?


----------



## tre5peter

What do you mean, "what happened to hydroholics"? Nothing happened, just selling my truck to build something else.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jun 9 2009, 08:17 PM~14144034
> *What do you mean, "what happened to hydroholics"? Nothing happened, just selling my truck to build something else.
> *


I really need to peep the juiced section more often.


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 10 2009, 10:58 AM~14149620
> *I really need to peep the juiced section more often.
> *


i was cheking the juice section yesterday and saw a build they got on a 2 door tahoe. body drop on 24s using hydroholics. bitch is coming out clean ass fuk


----------



## tre5peter

I am the one building that Tahoe, and selilng my Mazda.


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jun 10 2009, 06:12 PM~14153628
> *I am the one building that Tahoe, and selilng my Mazda.
> *


yea seen it yesterday. went throu the entire topic. its gonna look sick when its done


----------



## blythe_mechanic




----------



## BigMandoAZ

my 88


----------



## impala_631

~~~RED~~~


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 14 2009, 06:52 PM~14188449
> *~~~RED~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks orange


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 14 2009, 08:59 PM~14189019
> *looks orange
> *


its "saftey red",so maybe there is a little orange to it :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 14 2009, 08:03 PM~14189061
> *its "saftey red",so maybe there is a little orange to it :cheesy:
> *


nice color either way


----------



## impala_631




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jun 8 2009, 09:51 AM~14125692
> *I figured this would be a good place to post my truck for sale.
> 
> http://www.mautofied.com/1987-Mazda-B2000_...ting/100182418/
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

typical feature truck..... get an article in Mini Truckin than sale the damn thing.. dont enjoy it or anything


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 17 2009, 09:13 PM~14223208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now its red



goofy bastard r hand drive wtf?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 18 2009, 11:42 AM~14227576
> *now its red
> goofy bastard  r hand drive wtf?
> *


hahaa,should be crazy,i cant wait to go thru the drive thru :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 18 2009, 12:11 PM~14228398
> *hahaa,should be crazy,i cant wait to go thru the drive thru :biggrin:
> *


the look on their faces would be priceless.


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## livnlow713




----------



## livnlow713

fukn server


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 14 2009, 09:59 PM~14189019
> *looks orange
> *




x2


----------



## foey

while wet yes, but now it's dry and it's red.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 18 2009, 07:25 PM~14233043
> *while wet yes, but now it's dry and it's red.
> *


REPOST


----------



## reedwesd

Looks good.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by reedwesd_@Jun 18 2009, 07:45 PM~14233229
> *Looks good.
> *


repost :cheesy:


----------



## tre5peter

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 18 2009, 05:04 AM~14226099
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> typical feature truck..... get an article in Mini Truckin than sale the damn thing.. dont enjoy it or anything
> *



I enjoy building them, more than driving them for some reason.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 18 2009, 08:25 PM~14233043
> *while wet yes, but now it's dry and it's red.
> *


the flash brings out the orangyness,the red pics are with the flash off :0 :cheesy:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 18 2009, 11:47 PM~14235607
> *the flash brings out the orangyness,the red pics are with the flash off :0  :cheesy:
> *


are gonna cut the rokers off?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 19 2009, 12:55 AM~14235682
> *are gonna cut the rokers off?
> *


nah,i just reinforced them with 1/4" and gussets :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

got it all backtogeher for the show,not completed yet,but good enough to show :cheesy:


----------



## foey

lol, thankfully you said that. I forgot about the HP show coming up.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 22 2009, 05:04 PM~14264642
> *got it all backtogeher for the show,not completed yet,but good enough to show :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that truck


ill give ya my dually for it :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 22 2009, 07:19 PM~14265490
> *i like that truck
> ill give ya my dually for it  :cheesy:
> *


i want a dually,but im going to keep this one for a minute


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 22 2009, 07:36 PM~14266310
> *i want a dually,but im going to keep this one for a minute
> *


ill sell ya the dually :cheesy:


----------



## ls1mastermind

its also for sale!!!!


----------



## 4doormafia

here's some pics of my old body dropped HB


----------



## vengence

ttt minitruckers


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 10 2009, 05:08 PM~14436931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

x2


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Mar 31 2009, 06:45 PM~13446460
> *here's my mini 88 ranger. juiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this POS better an amazing improvement with that spray can CUSTOM PAINT :0 :0


----------



## vengence

nice ranger... needs better wheels though.


----------



## Big Rob M

if im bagging a 99 s10 how much of the front should i cut out??????????????? pics would be great


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

to the top
:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jul 16 2009, 09:58 AM~14491812
> *if im bagging a 99 s10 how much of the front should i cut out??????????????? pics would be great
> *


all of it


----------



## blythe_mechanic

any one going to the mini truck nationals in parker ,AZ


----------



## blythe_mechanic

where is every one buying there switches, i am having a hard time finding a double poll double through switch with 12 contact points


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 14 2009, 05:52 PM~14188449
> *~~~RED~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the radius on the right is fucked up


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 31 2009, 08:56 PM~14643452
> *all of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know you have more pics of that swap and install homie,gotta share em,we doin that on a s10 blazer currently


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 2 2009, 10:30 PM~14656632
> *i know you have more pics of that swap and install homie,gotta share em,we doin that on a s10 blazer currently
> *


buy the motormounts and headers made specifically for the swap.... it aint no fuckin piano


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 2 2009, 11:30 PM~14656632
> *i know you have more pics of that swap and install homie,gotta share em,we doin that on a s10 blazer currently
> *


not mine found it on the net


what do you need to know? ive done 4 of em


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 2 2009, 11:30 PM~14656632
> *i know you have more pics of that swap and install homie,gotta share em,we doin that on a s10 blazer currently
> *


































































buy the s10 headers and buy the mounts get some body hammers and beat the fire wall in some at the beginning of the hump and where the distributor sets take your time do a good job there its very visible


chains arent necc but thats a 495 hp stroker motor sitting there so it had to be chained


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 3 2009, 07:29 PM~14665858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep that beast on a leash


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Aug 4 2009, 07:18 PM~14675684
> *keep that beast on a leash
> *


it was sold and some douchebag dismantled it and who the fuck knows what happened after that


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 3 2009, 08:29 PM~14665858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty cool pic with the motor chained


----------



## vengence

very nice


----------



## NomaOnAir

Mini truckers .. Draggin .. 

Who does that ! My boy Jason , an a bunch of others draggin down here in Fla.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by NomaOnAir_@Aug 16 2009, 09:38 PM~14787052
> *Mini truckers .. Draggin ..
> 
> Who does that ! My boy Jason , an a bunch of others draggin down here in Fla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool pic


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 21 2007, 04:22 PM~9052160
> *mini truckers are gay :thumbsdown: yes kevin u included :0
> *


my first custom was a mini truck,thats before i had my liscence..
77 datsun 720 ext cab..

and im not a mini trucker anymore,ima traditional,still gotta lot of respect for minitruckers,my brother is a cross between,and my sisters bf is a minitrucker..

so what you say has no effect to me,sorry hearse but its gotta be said..


----------



## tnigs213

i found this for 700 
http://images.craigslist.org/3nc3k63ldZZZZ...2ce5aeb1e37.jpg

i might be picking it up tomorrow, if so ill be bagging that thing


----------



## vengence

nice find...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

must sell rearend for a mazda,ranger or nething close
300.00 obo
















transmission crossmember
150.00 obo
will not ship rearend

832-921-3164
casey


----------



## vengence

too bad i aint buildn a ford


----------



## tnigs213

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Aug 17 2009, 10:55 PM~14800903
> *i found this for 700
> http://images.craigslist.org/3nc3k63ldZZZZ...2ce5aeb1e37.jpg
> 
> i might be picking it up tomorrow, if so ill be bagging that thing
> *


he lowered the price to 500, so ill be picking it up monday :biggrin: 

all it needs is a new hose


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 17 2009, 09:13 PM~14798526
> *my first custom was a mini truck,thats before i had my liscence..
> 77 datsun 720 ext cab..
> 
> and im not a mini trucker anymore,ima traditional,still gotta lot of respect for minitruckers,my brother is a cross between,and my sisters bf is a minitrucker..
> 
> so what you say has no effect to me,sorry hearse but its gotta be said..
> *


he sticks things in his ass so his opinion is invalid


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 23 2009, 12:40 AM~14852496
> *he sticks things in his ass so his opinion is invalid
> *


hahahahahahahahaha thats fucked up


----------



## mrbg




----------



## BAGGD

My Minituck
:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

To the mini truckers out there....we are authorized dealers for sir michael's corporation. They are know for mini truck accessories, but more famous for their steel roll pans. For more info on their product lines checkout the link below. PM me for any inquiries. 


Thanks,

Jerry

http://www.sirmichaels.com/user_pages/0_home.shtml?page=Home


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 17 2009, 02:15 PM~15109833
> *To the mini truckers out there....we are authorized dealers for sir michael's corporation.  They are know for mini truck accessories, but more famous for their steel roll pans.  For more info on their product lines checkout the link below.  PM me for any inquiries.
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerry
> 
> http://www.sirmichaels.com/user_pages/0_home.shtml?page=Home
> *


good lookin out for the minitruckers


----------



## GOOT

I just traded a lil civic I had for this green taco over the weekend.It's on 20's and bags.I might get some color matched 13's for it though. :biggrin:


----------



## guhkid

wow just found this thread..i happen to be a "mini trucker" and yeah i can afford a reeal truck but i would still cut it up and make it lay on the ground...anyhow...herres my truck...


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 23 2009, 09:33 AM~15162122
> *I just traded a lil civic I had for this green taco over the weekend.It's on 20's and bags.I might get some color matched 13's for it though. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the truck!!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by guhkid_@Sep 25 2009, 06:34 PM~15187153
> *wow just found this thread..i happen to be a "mini trucker" and yeah i can afford a reeal truck but i would still cut it up and make it lay on the ground...anyhow...herres my truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those tacos are badass!!


----------



## guhkid

yeah i traded in my 06 civic SI that i bought brand new off the lot for this truck...i love it to death and i am gonna make my lady drive to shows while i drive my honda


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by guhkid_@Sep 25 2009, 06:34 PM~15187153
> *wow just found this thread..i happen to be a "mini trucker" and yeah i can afford a reeal truck but i would still cut it up and make it lay on the ground...anyhow...herres my truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo mang that shit's killa

I've learned 1/2 the shit i know from mini trucker's or what the fuck ever.There a whole deferent bread of folk's,alot different from low low's that we have known to love.

BUT...... in my opinion it's called the new age...Well so be it

Just saying,WE SHOLD ALL LEARN TO DEAL W/ IT

YEahhh YEAHH Bag's are for ***'s GET THE FUCK OVER YOU'R SELF who the fuck care's.

YES dro's are king,but you can't deny what has been done that started as a small group and has expanded to a INC in some industries .To me that's just putting the whole (if you want to call it "MOVEMENT" down".that is taking shit here and there about bag's

Look not everyone's all about hittin 60+ inches

So do you'r own thing and move on.FUCKING HATTERS


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by guhkid_@Sep 25 2009, 04:34 PM~15187153
> *wow just found this thread..i happen to be a "mini trucker" and yeah i can afford a reeal truck but i would still cut it up and make it lay on the ground...anyhow...herres my truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a clean ass Tacoma!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 25 2009, 10:36 PM~15189753
> *Yo mang that shit's killa
> 
> I've learned 1/2 the shit i know from mini trucker's or what the fuck ever.There a whole deferent bread of folk's,alot different from low low's that we have known to love.
> 
> BUT...... in my opinion it's called the new age...Well so be it
> 
> Just saying,WE SHOLD ALL LEARN  TO DEAL  W/ IT
> 
> YEahhh YEAHH Bag's are for ***'s    GET THE FUCK OVER YOU'R SELF who the fuck care's.
> 
> YES dro's are king,but you can't deny what has been done that started as a small group and has expanded to a INC in some industries .To me that's just putting the whole (if you want to call it "MOVEMENT" down".that is taking shit here and there about bag's
> 
> Look not everyone's all about hittin 60+ inches
> 
> So do you'r own thing and move on.FUCKING HATTERS
> *


hydraulics aint king 

a basic air kit is just as fast as a basic hydraulic kit now a days you can hop more then 60 inch's on air if you have the money to play just like with hydraulics


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 25 2009, 11:43 PM~15189830
> *hydraulics aint king
> 
> a basic air kit is just as fast as a basic hydraulic kit now a days  you can hop more then 60 inch's on air if you have the money to play just like with hydraulics
> *


YEs sir i'm getting there w/ my RE build on my cuttlass HE's and 1/2 O.D. line

But you'r basic 3/8" everything BTW that i have is not shit compared to juice that is at this moment


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 25 2009, 10:47 PM~15189867
> *YEs sir i'm getting there w/ my RE build on my cuttlass HE's and 1/2 O.D. line
> 
> But you'r basic 3/8" everything BTW that i have is not shit compared to juice that is at this moment
> *


if you compare your basic 3/8's to ur basic 2 pump 48 volt setup its a good match 

ive had both


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 26 2009, 12:05 AM~15190024
> *if you compare your basic 3/8's to ur basic 2 pump 48 volt setup  its a good match
> 
> ive had both
> *


o.k chuck i have not had a 3/8 plumed juiced ride But it's gotta be faster than air that is on the front end


----------



## B22Below

Nice tacos


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 25 2009, 11:07 PM~15190044
> *o.k chuck i have not had a 3/8 plumed juiced ride But it's gotta be faster than air that is on the front end
> *


seriously i had an 89 mazda b2200 standard cab with 48 volts to the 

and my 87 standard cab mazda had a 3/8's fast bag setup and it was just as fast 
bagged









juiced
http://www.layitlow.com/members/mazdawgy/


----------



## guhkid

its just a new thing...i think that beautiful rides are beautiful rides regardless if they are a "mini truck" or a "lowrider" are thee good and bads to both AIR and JUICE??? yes... to each his own...


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by guhkid_@Sep 25 2009, 04:34 PM~15187153
> *wow just found this thread..i happen to be a "mini trucker" and yeah i can afford a reeal truck but i would still cut it up and make it lay on the ground...anyhow...herres my truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## B22Below

Both my minis are bagged...
2001 Ford Ranger.... http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2513667








1990 Mazda B2200... http://www.streetsource.com/Profile.aspx?Profileid=46540


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Sep 26 2009, 06:01 PM~15194165
> *Both my minis are bagged...
> 2001 Ford Ranger.... http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2513667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1990 Mazda B2200... http://www.streetsource.com/Profile.aspx?Profileid=46540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That ranger is Dope mang


----------



## guhkid

yeah that ranger is sick...how many inches did you body drop it???


----------



## B22Below

> _Originally posted by guhkid_@Sep 26 2009, 04:36 PM~15194335
> *yeah that ranger is sick...how many inches did you body drop it???
> *


Its stock floored about 4 inches


----------



## guhkid

sick im hoping to do the tacoma maybe to the pinch but traditional...would love to do a stock floor...DAMN YOU!!!! lol


----------



## GrimReaper

hears some new pixs of my truck at a car show 
91 isuzu


































after the show


----------



## guhkid

thats a goood looking truck you got there man...those trucks are slowly becoming a favorite of mine


----------



## GPone

great trucks, you guys with mini's got any pics of what your running for set ups. valves, tanks, bags,comps, etc.


----------



## vengence

ttt


----------



## B22Below

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Sep 28 2009, 02:04 PM~15209253
> *great trucks, you guys with mini's got any pics of what your running for set ups. valves, tanks, bags,comps, etc.
> *











Viair 480s, 7 gallon tank, valves are behind tank under the bed
Train horns


----------



## GOOT

Here is a lil flick I took of my taco over the weekend. Drag it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63618492


----------



## GOOT

1 more clip I took over the weekend.  

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63617850


----------



## LOWASME

I got this for $SALE$ 

$200.00 shipped.

Works good

PM me if you want it


----------



## GPone

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 29 2009, 09:48 AM~15216468
> *1 more clip I took over the weekend.
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63617850
> *


NICE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Sep 29 2009, 07:05 PM~15221609
> *NICE!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man.


----------



## REV. chuck

not a truck but mini inspired and being built to drag


----------



## GOOT

New flick I made from the show a few weeks ago.


----------



## 16474

Did this truck 8 years ago and it just showed up at my shop again. This time around its getting big wheels 4 Link/Shocks/New Valves & Compressors


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 6 2009, 02:46 PM~15282770
> *Did this truck 8 years ago and it just showed up at my shop again. This time around its getting big wheels 4 Link/Shocks/New Valves & Compressors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got a pm


----------



## 16474

I know he plans on putting 26"s on it and giving it a real paint job when it leaves my shop ...But i will let you know....


----------



## show-bound

mini truckin drag tee avail l,xl,2x,3x
20 shipped


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 7 2009, 07:42 AM~15290937
> *mini truckin drag tee avail  l,xl,2x,3x
> 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what brand shirt are you using?


----------



## 16474

Body dropped with a tilt bed to hide the convertible top...


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 7 2009, 02:51 PM~15295000
> *Body dropped with a tilt bed to hide the convertible top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK!


----------



## BAGGD

^^VERY SICK










I can't drive my D#M^ truck when it's threatning to rain. :angry:


----------



## tnigs213

when the cash comes along i will be bagging this.


----------



## badcayne

few pics of my 87 s10 blazer. so far ive shaved the plastic stips and bolts from both bumpers,next is the mirrors,fuel door,rear latch and a traditional body drop.

































































also we got my boys 02 silverado in pieces prepping for a traditional body drop,super lift 4link,upper n lower Aarms,fuel cell,HD silverado hood and grill with 03 sierra bumper.


----------



## blublazer

CRE8TIVE C.C CHI-TOWN :h5: :twak:


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Oct 27 2009, 05:05 AM~15479088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the cash comes along i will be bagging this.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 89CaddyRyder

its my daily...gettin ready to start on a frame for a stock floor bodydrop...


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 7 2009, 05:51 PM~15295000
> *Body dropped with a tilt bed to hide the convertible top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did that come from PA ???


----------



## 16474

It was built in Albany New York and then sold to a few other people..

Came from Poor Boyz C.C (albany ny)

One of my favorite trucks


----------



## nueve5

yo yo yo


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Oct 27 2009, 03:45 PM~15483192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good man!!! can't wait to see more. I have to replace my tailgate, not diggin the french anymore. Have to continue taking off the rest of the panels. :biggrin:


----------



## devillan

wow mini trucks are gay huh i would expect someone from michigan driving a herse would be an expert on gay you fucking hater ill drag all over your shit with my bodydropped tacoma than school you with my juiced regal then ill jump in my real truck i cant afford and get away from your smallbrained ass mr.herse


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 16 2009, 05:16 PM~15682360
> *wow mini trucks are gay huh i would expect someone  from michigan driving a herse would be an expert on gay you fucking hater ill drag all over your shit with my bodydropped tacoma  than school you with my juiced regal then ill jump in my real truck i cant afford and get away from your smallbrained ass mr.herse
> *


i dunno about minitruckers being gay


but your fucking stupid gtfo


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 16 2009, 07:19 PM~15683070
> *i dunno about minitruckers being gay
> but your fucking stupid    gtfo
> *


TRUFF

X2

GTFO,newwde ass hat


----------



## devillan

nice s10 hillbilly looks like you know alot about gay too you midwest boys build some of the ugliest shit


----------



## devillan

by the way bro vanilla ice is real tight


----------



## devillan

and i didnt even mean to offend your boyfriend but it gets real old the amount of disrespect people give mini trucks im no fucking noobie i just finally became a member bitch if you had to deal with people talking shit about what you love every day for years you might be a little sensitive too


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 17 2009, 10:05 AM~15689483
> *and i didnt even mean to offend your boyfriend but it gets real old the amount of disrespect people give mini trucks  im no fucking noobie i just finally became a member bitch if you had to deal with people talking shit about what you love every day for years you might be a little sensitive too
> *



Please.....look's live i touched a nerve there noob

If you'd pay attention you would have know that chuck used to have a mini.If you haven't noticed he likes to fuck w/ people keep talkin shit he'll send you a pm that will fuck up your day :0 

Funny how you say "if you had to deal w/ people talking shit about what you love etc. etc." Then you turn around and talk trash about someone else's ride.Think before you type


----------



## devillan

i think your right and i did over react bro but you know what ive built all kinds of different cars and these trucks get the most rude comments over any other after having many people look you right in the eye and say wow you sure ruined a good truck you get a little short fused i would not normally put anyones car down because its what they like but it gets old well always be the red headed stepchild and thats allright just no need to be rude about it as far as chuck- dont know him dont care to


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 17 2009, 08:55 AM~15689434
> *by the  way bro vanilla ice is real tight
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 17 2009, 12:29 PM~15691302
> *i think your right and i did over react bro but you know what ive built all kinds of different cars and these trucks get the most rude comments over any other after having many people look you right in the eye and say wow you sure ruined a good truck you get a little short fused i would not normally put anyones car down because its what they like but it gets old well always be the red headed stepchild and thats allright just no need to be rude about it as far as chuck- dont know him dont care to
> *


im the kinda guy that would bend you over and fuck you in the ass 

im not gay or anything i just like to fuck bitches in the ass


----------



## devillan

i bet you are


----------



## devillan

im sure youll bend alot of things over tough guy pigs sheep goats your sister your cat i know how you do it in the midwest i saw deliverence


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 17 2009, 02:56 PM~15692171
> *im sure youll bend alot of things over tough guy  pigs sheep goats your sister your cat i know how you do it in the midwest i saw deliverence
> *


pic's of your mouth please :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 17 2009, 01:56 PM~15692171
> *im sure youll bend alot of things over tough guy  pigs sheep goats your sister your cat i know how you do it in the midwest i saw deliverence
> *



deliverance was the south


i guess they dont teach geography out there


----------



## devillan

the only difference is tornadoes


----------



## bluepitlovers

ttt


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 17 2009, 04:13 PM~15693504
> *the only difference is tornadoes
> *


and the geographical location on a map 


goddamn highschools must be horrible out there


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 17 2009, 02:36 PM~15693716
> *and the geographical location on a map
> goddamn highschools must be horrible out there
> *


thats all you got no more dick jokes ****?


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 17 2009, 11:51 AM~15692126
> *i bet you are
> *


.... GETTING YOUR POST COUNT UP WITH BULLSHIT


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Nov 17 2009, 06:02 PM~15695837
> *.... GETTING YOUR POST COUNT UP WITH BULLSHIT
> *


why should that mean something to me?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Nov 17 2009, 04:48 PM~15693861
> *thats all you got no more dick jokes ****?
> *


your doing all the work for me


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 16 2009, 03:14 AM~15677345
> *looking good man!!! can't wait to see more. I have to replace my tailgate, not diggin the french anymore. Have to continue taking off the rest of the panels.  :biggrin:
> *


sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## LowLady

My 3 so far -xtreme is bagged , white one 1/2 bagged and middle one static dropped


----------



## foey

AGH!!!! I love those noma fronts.


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 6 2009, 11:46 AM~15282770
> *Did this truck 8 years ago and it just showed up at my shop again. This time around its getting big wheels 4 Link/Shocks/New Valves & Compressors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just went and looked at one of these a few weeks ago,right before xmas,although it was slammed when it was in town here,now its got a new owner who lifted it and put it on 23s,it looked better on the 20s


----------



## baggedhearse72

heres mine.. it was stolen back in oct 09 i just got it back a week ago 
1993 s 10 bagged body dropped to the rockers... bed was destroyed in a parking accident.. the guy didnt see me


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Oct 27 2009, 06:05 AM~15479088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the cash comes along i will be bagging this.
> *


less talky more do-y  :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

got pics of the new blazer.. time to get greasy any time i can..


----------



## GoingCustom.com

Have built a couple lifted Toyot mini's (4Runner and P/U) and a chevy 4 door dually. But the s10 is my first bagged mini that I've built.





























Current project


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Jan 9 2010, 09:24 AM~16234846
> *Have built a couple lifted Toyot mini's (4Runner and P/U) and a chevy 4 door dually. But the s10 is my first bagged mini that I've built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn!!! That S10 is tight for being your first mini.(Layed out) that is.


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## nueve5

one of the members ranger







:ninja:


----------



## sprockets




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by sprockets_@Feb 5 2010, 03:47 AM~16519470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bed sprockets,with the tonneau cover im thinkin bout 6 inches deep,looks clean though homie no hatin here...


yo blacksmith i see you from the same state homie


----------



## sprockets

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2010, 11:44 PM~16537115
> *nice bed sprockets,with the tonneau cover im thinkin bout 6 inches deep,looks clean though homie no hatin here...
> yo blacksmith i see you from the same state homie
> *


thanks..its been a fun project...im in mulvane kansas


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by sprockets_@Feb 8 2010, 12:11 AM~16545288
> *thanks..its been a fun project...im in mulvane kansas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sprockets

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 7 2010, 11:24 PM~16545417
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2010, 10:44 PM~16537115
> *yo blacksmith i see you from the same state homie
> *


WHAT IT DO!! i've took some time off LIL to get my snowmobile right, but blew the motor. I"M back on this bitch. shoot me a PM homie


----------



## All Out Customs

Here's a clip of BowtieBoyz from Hawaii rolling into a car show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpL2ozY-QDs


----------



## pssst

heres my mini bodydropped on 22in bonspeeds


----------



## 850-King

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 11 2010, 07:22 PM~16587343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my mini bodydropped on 22in bonspeeds
> *


nice


----------



## jflo806

my 95 ranger


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 11 2010, 08:22 PM~16587343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my mini bodydropped on 22in bonspeeds
> *



lovin them bonspeeds, how much did they run (rims+tires)?


----------



## 89CaddyRyder

got a tonneau and some fatty white walls now


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 89CaddyRyder_@Feb 17 2010, 07:19 PM~16643798
> *got a tonneau and some fatty white walls now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do you have a spare on the rack yet or not yet? I'd like to see a picture when you get a spare on, hopefully another wire w/a fatty w/w also


----------



## 89CaddyRyder

currently i have my stock s10 spare on it but a few weeks ago a tire shop broke a couple spokes on one of my rims so i bought another. once the spokes are fixed the 5th wire will be put on the rack


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 89CaddyRyder_@Feb 17 2010, 06:19 PM~16643798
> *got a tonneau and some fatty white walls now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That B666H is coo I wish my mazda would tuck 13" Becuse wires dont tuck


----------



## CAMDIDDY

my fullsize.


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by 89CaddyRyder_@Feb 17 2010, 08:19 PM~16643798
> *got a tonneau and some fatty white walls now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 What size wheels are on that purple hardbody?

:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 89CaddyRyder_@Feb 17 2010, 07:19 PM~16643798
> *got a tonneau and some fatty white walls now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have one of those racks and assembly if anyones interested










make offer


----------



## relaxednoma

I recognize several trucks in the last good few pages here

My truck


----------



## devillan

heres mine before i started prepping it for paint


----------



## devillan




----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 5 2010, 08:45 PM~16808684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine before i started prepping it for paint
> *


i love it;ive always liked the laid out tacomas


----------



## txhardhittaz

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 11 2010, 09:22 PM~16587343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my mini bodydropped on 22in bonspeeds
> *


too bad ur not gonna be at texmex...u should let someone drive it down there


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 7 2010, 07:08 PM~16823117
> *i love it;ive always liked the laid out tacomas
> *


thanks bro this one i grafted 2.5 inches into the fenders and quarted panels to skirt it,then bubbled them out more.can you tell?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 7 2010, 10:53 PM~16824367
> *thanks bro this one i grafted 2.5 inches into the fenders and quarted panels to skirt it,then bubbled them out more.can you tell?
> *


i can see it but i cant see it


nice job


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 7 2010, 09:16 PM~16824611
> *i can see it but i cant see it
> nice job
> *


thankz bro thats what i was going for.if you look down the side its real bubbly because i changed all the panels to 4wd first then skirted it.the bed is also raised 5 inches with no hole.and custom motor mounts so i didnt have to cut a hole in the hood with the z notch.also resivour shocks all the way around and posi traction.im redoing the interior right now with all fiberglass and boat parts.i want to feel like im sitting in my boat when this is done :thumbsup:


----------



## bodybagged

88 s10 body dropped air ride


































70 cadillac sedan deville air ride


----------



## DA_SQUID

you guys think 24s would fit on a 04 dodge dakota?
it has a 4" drop in the back and a coil and a half cut in the front springs


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 17 2010, 10:03 AM~16916780
> *you guys think 24s would fit on a 04 dodge dakota?
> it has a 4" drop in the back and a coil and a half cut in the front springs
> *


they would look too big, run 22s


----------



## wowitout

my dime b4 stockfloor bodydrop on 22s v6 and durning stil in the process of finishing


----------



## REV. chuck

who remembers these 











im looking at the mazda guys


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by wowitout_@Mar 23 2010, 06:36 PM~16979306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dime b4 stockfloor bodydrop on 22s v6  and durning stil in the process of finishing
> *


nice,do you still have heat and air conditioning


----------



## wowitout

:biggrin: sure do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 89CaddyRyder

Stepped my game up and got 18s now...new bed and doors goin on soon...then a 305 =]


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by 89CaddyRyder_@Apr 4 2010, 11:21 PM~17097144
> *Stepped my game up and got 18s now...new bed and doors goin on soon...then a 305 =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The flowers are a nice touch.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@Apr 5 2010, 06:41 PM~17105269
> *The flowers are a nice touch.
> *


X2


----------



## 850-King

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 5 2010, 06:45 PM~16808684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine before i started prepping it for paint
> *


any more pix of this


----------



## JUNEBUGG310

my 83 gmc s15
soon to be bagged  








can you guess my engine??


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jun 16 2010, 09:00 AM~17803627
> *any more pix of this
> *


im in the middle of redoing it right now this picture is from a couple days ago.im working on it daily though so its almost done


----------



## devillan




----------



## JUNEBUGG310

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 17 2010, 12:21 PM~17816066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOKS TOO SICK!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaTiger86




----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by JUNEBUGG310_@Jun 17 2010, 12:52 PM~17816890
> *IT LOOKS TOO SICK!!   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dog,im thinking its a little too white now :biggrin: im still going to pinstripe it so we'll see.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Jun 17 2010, 02:44 PM~17817330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH !!! Thats what a mini truck is all about . :biggrin:


----------



## JUNEBUGG310

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 18 2010, 01:57 PM~17825697
> *thanks dog,im thinking its a little too white now :biggrin: im still going to pinstripe it so we'll see.
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin: CLEAN! HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THE END RESULT.
I NEED TO SLAM MY S15, STILL NEEDS BODY WORK THOUGH... BUT WITH TIME, MONEY AND PATIENCE ILL GET ER DONE


----------



## nueve5

started putting mine back together this past weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by wowitout_@Apr 4 2010, 05:31 PM~17095325
> *:biggrin: sure do!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pics of the set up??


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jun 18 2010, 11:28 PM~17829959
> *:biggrin: HELL YEAH !!! Thats what a mini truck is all about .  :biggrin:
> *


*It's for Sale or Trade*


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 17 2010, 12:21 PM~17816066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badcayne

well this just shows how much i love mini trucks....................


----------



## 78monte85riviera

my mini truck 89 mazda b2200 17 inch escalade wheels just took out the torsion bars and shocks mono leafed the rear still have to flip the ball-joints cut the bump stops out to make room for the bags and notch the rear with a 4 link was gonna do bags over leafs doesnt sit low enough truck is still gonna go alot lower got my tank and valves and all that hooked up  


























JUST RE-PAINTED IT :biggrin: still have to kandy it waiting till i finish baggin it


----------



## bigbelly

the paint job is killin'em :guns: fuck them haters :boink: keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jul 4 2010, 09:40 AM~17957829
> *my mini truck 89 mazda b2200 17 inch escalade wheels just took out the torsion bars and shocks mono leafed the rear still have to flip the ball-joints cut the bump stops out to make room for the bags and notch the rear with a 4 link was gonna do bags over leafs doesnt sit low enough truck is still gonna go alot lower got my tank and valves and all that hooked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RE-PAINTED IT :biggrin:  still have to kandy it waiting till i finish baggin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick paint. imo, BOA is lame. you don't get much of drop/lift from as you would from a BOB (Bags On Bars) set-up.


----------



## 78monte85riviera

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 5 2010, 10:49 AM~17963255
> *sick paint. imo, BOA is lame. you don't get much of drop/lift from as you would from a BOB (Bags On Bars) set-up.
> *


thanks u lost me whats BOA bag over axle?? u got a pic of bags on bar i was going to do a 8 inch notch and bridge with the bag on top the axle and 4 link it because i cant get the truck any lower with the leaf springs i dont wanna take out the overload spring because thats dangerous u got any ideas thanks :biggrin:


----------



## blazer78

got this for sale 3500 with full rockford fosgate 15s and amps
two pump 3 dumps also lays frame


----------



## riverratt23

heres my 91 s10 this is what it looked like back in april,

















and with the help of Bad habits customs, Lil Shop of Horrors and a few others hopefully next april itll look like this


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by riverratt23_@Jul 9 2010, 04:19 PM~18004165
> *heres my 91 s10 this is what it looked like back in april,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the help of Bad habits customs, Lil Shop of Horrors and a few others hopefully next april itll look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wohh doing a dually set up


----------



## riverratt23

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 9 2010, 04:24 PM~18004217
> *Wohh doing a dually set up
> *


yep doin full 8 lug with a ford 10.25" drw rearend it is gettin narrowed right now should be ready next week


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jul 6 2010, 04:29 PM~17975247
> *thanks u lost me whats BOA bag over axle?? u got a pic of bags on bar i was going to do a 8 inch notch and bridge with the bag on top the axle and 4 link it because i cant get the truck any lower with the leaf springs i dont wanna take out the overload spring because thats dangerous u got any ideas thanks :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin: 

BOA - Bags Over Axle
BOB - Bags On Bars

the other axle ones I usually just say them but you get the idea. 

is this the temp set-up? If it's temp, imo, bare with it until you are able to get your link and do BOB (your able to get drop plus lift, any axle based bracket will mainly get you leveled). For now, just collect parts until you have everything, then have at it. You can do a BOB with a 2/3/4/5/6 link. What's good about S10's that I like is that the leaf perches/hangers are lined up with the frame. I have an old 2 link pik somewhere, but basically with BOB's you don't want to offset your bag as much off the bar, it causes twisting which will give your bushings hell (I put up with it). Directly on top is your basic linear motion which is GREAT. will find the pix, need a little time though.


----------



## atxdually




----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 17 2010, 12:21 PM~17816066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn vince yota looks sick... i think we should call up mini truckin and tell them to snaps some pics..


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 2 2010, 08:47 AM~18206189
> *damn vince yota looks sick... i think we should call up mini truckin and tell them to snaps some pics..
> *


 :biggrin: thanks,i wish.


----------



## REV. chuck

stop with the red rims 



thanks


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18209742
> *:biggrin: thanks,i wish.
> *



well if u take it to west coast next month.. maybe it might happen... all u can do is try... i just wish i had a pic of it throwin some sparks


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 2 2010, 06:45 PM~18211528
> *well if u take it to west coast next month.. maybe it might happen... all u can do is try... i just wish i had a pic of it throwin some sparks
> *


that would be cool,but theres a lot of sick shit out there.somebody will have something better.


----------



## hocknberry

some nice minis up in here! wish i had the time and $ to finish my mazdawg!!
im thinkin of selling it, anyone inerested?! $3,900


----------



## ebbenezer66

Mini Trucker mesh hat section where you can find many styles and colors of Mini Trucker trucker hats available for customization or ready to buy as is. Some of the popular colors available are black, blue, green, hot pink, red, brown, all white, and yellow. There is no minimum order size.

_________________________________________

Composite Doors
Front Doors


----------



## Davi-Rot-tin




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Davi-Rot-tin_@Aug 4 2010, 08:29 PM~18231135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what did you give for this just curious?


----------



## ebbenezer66

I was going to do a 10 inch notch and bridge with the bag on top the axle and 4 link it because i cant get the truck any lower with the leaf springs i don't want take out the overload spring because thats dangerous.

_____________________________________________________


Composite Doors
Front Doors


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by ebbenezer66_@Aug 7 2010, 05:42 AM~18251009
> *I was going to do a 10 inch notch and bridge with the bag on top the axle and 4 link it because i cant get the truck any lower with the leaf springs i don't want take out the overload spring because thats dangerous.
> _____________________________________________________
> Composite Doors
> Front Doors
> *


 bags and spring are dangerous.a four link is the way to go.the springs just bind up and twist causing a rougher ride.


----------



## Davi-Rot-tin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 4 2010, 11:38 PM~18233328
> *what did you give for this  just curious?
> *


Why?


----------



## devillan




----------



## devillan

:biggrin:


----------



## LowRidinDime

this is how mine stands as now... it has plans for full air ride to lay frame on 20's.... do have plans to do full interior and basically a full custom minitruck is my goal but for now its the daily..


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by LowRidinDime_@Aug 24 2010, 10:09 PM~18399334
> *this is how mine stands as now... it has plans for full air ride to lay frame on 20's.... do have plans to do full interior and basically a full custom minitruck is my goal but for now its the daily..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JaDeD

goEA4DRkupA&feature=channel


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by JaDeD_@Aug 26 2010, 04:29 PM~18414394
> *goEA4DRkupA&feature=channel
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## devillan




----------



## chopper11

heres my dads mazda mini!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by sprockets_@Feb 7 2010, 11:11 PM~16545288
> *thanks..its been a fun project...im in mulvane kansas
> *


and blacksmith that you see in here (thats his screenname) is from everett which is in washington where i am till i move to virginia.. its all good homie,that s10 is lookin good,im sellin all my rides but my caddy its goin to va with me


----------



## drunk monkey

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 21 2007, 03:48 PM~9052003
> *Here's mine!  work in progress btween a million other thangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my old one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jas are you still about pm,d ya but no reply , you got this in paint yet lol , chewy


----------



## low88kota

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Oct 11 2007, 03:54 PM~8979567
> *I always liked mini's ever since I was A mokoso
> *


X2


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by chopper11_@Sep 5 2010, 12:30 AM~18489263
> *heres my dads mazda mini!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Love this MAZDA.


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jul 4 2010, 10:40 AM~17957829
> *my mini truck 89 mazda b2200 17 inch escalade wheels just took out the torsion bars and shocks mono leafed the rear still have to flip the ball-joints cut the bump stops out to make room for the bags and notch the rear with a 4 link was gonna do bags over leafs doesnt sit low enough truck is still gonna go alot lower got my tank and valves and all that hooked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RE-PAINTED IT :biggrin:  still have to kandy it waiting till i finish baggin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet Mazda. Don't use leafs, do links. I'm running a 4link on mine.








Old Pic


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Jun 23 2010, 01:01 PM~17865935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started putting mine back together this past weekend :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chopper11

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Sep 19 2010, 09:37 AM~18603073
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Love this MAZDA.
> *


thanks bro!!


----------



## nueve5

on 14s working on the 62 impala swap


----------



## 8fifty

ttt


----------



## lowridin23

Red Twist


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGGD

Recently done


----------



## waffles

GrimReaper said:


>


u shaving the doors shut??


----------



## waffles

foey said:


> what brand shirt are you using?


where u get that grill?


----------



## Range-low

Heres my mini that im currently working on.


----------



## waffles

whats that bag in the back on?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

It aint a REAL mini unless its on 15x10s with a dancing bed  lol


----------



## waffles

ATM_LAunitic said:


> It aint a REAL mini unless its on 15x10s with a dancing bed  lol


is that what you got?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

waffles said:


> is that what you got?


 Nah Im just infatuated with em lol but in all seriousness If I cant find a new project(see my thread) then Im buying this 85 s10 from cl with no motor or trans for $300 and going straight class act on it.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

#EPIC


----------



## waffles

yeah thats how i like em too.but mines too new to be done that style so im doin 13s and bags.baggs just cause its cheaper for me


----------



## waffles

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Nah Im just infatuated with em lol but in all seriousness If I cant find a new project(see my thread) then Im buying this 85 s10 from cl with no motor or trans for $300 and going straight class act on it.


seen ur thread i got the same situation.. im in high school and my only job is fucking farm work:banghead: and my trucks my daily
u should put that 350 in the s10:thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

waffles said:


> seen ur thread i got the same situation.. im in high school and my only job is fucking farm work:banghead: and my trucks my daily
> u should put that 350 in the s10:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: You already know! See man now SOMEBODY feels me. No dope, No job just SCRAPPING lol and yea its WAY cheaper.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

My piece 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

my new summer daily since yesterday! dont forget im from germany 

http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=l4h4zzfggpji&sbs=Home


----------



## RORO13

ATM_LAunitic said:


> It aint a REAL mini unless its on 15x10s with a dancing bed  lol[/QUOTE
> That is what i have planned for this old school d50 i just bought.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## vengence

GrimReaper said:


> hears some new pixs of my truck at a car show
> 91 isuzu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the show


:h5:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## vengence

anyone else got pics of early 90s isuzus done up at all? i found some on google but theres not alot of people customizing em from what i seen. im workin on my 90


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

i finally found time to make some pics of my dime!


im from germany 

























































thats what the grill looks like 









adn thats what i plan to do with the grill cause it looks cleaner to me or what u think?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> im from germany



Hey Jokel, whats up with that crap? You hit the lotto or did Wollersheim adopt your ass?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

wollersheim adopt my ass  thats why i got my fannypack full of money last time rotterdam


----------



## slangin cardboard

This is my mini,Still got a ways 2 go.:h5:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hocknberry

heres my lil mazdawg! ill finish one day!!


----------



## Erika CCE

http://www.coolcars.org/AirRide/minitrucks.htm *We sell complete AirRide kits for Mini Trucks!!!*


----------



## lowlow1964

any one use this .http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/towkit-toy-0.htm ... don't want to airbag i like my truck low but i got into 4wheeler so when i put in the truck the tire is rubbin and it hit the frame to hard


----------



## REV. chuck

lowlow1964 said:


> any one use this .http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/towkit-toy-0.htm ... don't want to airbag i like my truck low but i got into 4wheeler so when i put in the truck the tire is rubbin and it hit the frame to hard


stiffer shocks or just put air shocks on it from autozone air as needed


----------



## motecarlosean

:thumbsup:MINITRUCKS:thumbsup:


----------



## King of the Burbz

yes,miniz all the way!!!


----------



## foey

REV. chuck said:


> stiffer shocks or just put air shocks on it from autozone air as needed


x2, keep in mind you don't want to go lifting/lowering the rear often though. Air shocks are mainly for load leveling only, excessive use will cause them to break (you will know when you see some black ooze coming from the shock). This come from bottoming and maxing out the shocks.


----------



## supersporting88

I love bagged trucks, but I don't understand why very few hardlined their tanks/compressors? I am a minimalist when it comes to hydraulic/bag set-ups and think it looks worlds better when hardlined.


----------



## RNGRDVE

My '95 I sold bout a year ago.


----------



## RNGRDVE

A couple more


----------



## laz10w

my daily dragger.


----------

